# Lace Party with Bev-March 8, 2015



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
***********************
Intro for March 8th thread: I thought about knitting something, you know like a KAL.  Decided that we were way busy knitting, what with Toni's workshop and the Snowdrop. So my idea for this installment of LP was to post our favorite knitting tips, helps and links. So we might have a good amount of them here in this thread for reference. So, Belle please post your blocking tips and Jane post your knitting repair site, that you both posted in Toni's workshop. Everyone join in. And just because you posted something once, doesn't mean you can't post something else again.

Here are a few of mine.

I used this video when I needed to kitchner garter stitch.





I used this for a pattern that had these increases and decrease in. They were nigh to invisible.






Here's one on how to knit a circular gauge swatch-for those of us who may/might/if I have to swatch. 

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/circular-gauge-swatch

This is my fav stretchy bind off.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Jenny%27s%20Stretchy%20Bind%20Off#view=detail&mid=F72E538E38BBBC0A81FEF72E538E38BBBC0A81FE

This one has a really neat lace eyelet grafting. It also has a lovely lace scarf. The grafting is down the page some, after the pattern.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/knits/archive/2014/06/24/grafting-lace-invisibly-it-39-s-easier-than-you-think.aspx?a=ke140707

I have used this one more than I would care to admit. I think you can find one that will help with the garter stitch also.

http://dailyskein.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/afterthought-lifeline/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bev, for the new start!


And thanks to Jane for an excellent topic!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just popping in to get on the watch list. I'll check out the links later. I want to finish my SnowDrop before anything else forestalls me.


Lurker 2 said:


> ...And thanks to Jane for an excellent topic!


Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev, for a great start! Those links will be interesting to check out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Bev, for a great start! We should have a lot of great tips for future reference.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What an excellent topic, Bev. Great :thumbup:
PS I haven,t seen the afterthought lifeline before. I have learnt something. Wonderful
:thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> What an excellent topic, Bev. Great :thumbup:
> PS I haven,t seen the afterthought lifeline before. I have learnt something. Wonderful
> :thumbup:


Thanks all. We are all resources to one another. We have each run into different difficulties in knitting and had to figure out or find a video to help us figure out how to deal with a knitting situation. And we have all found ways to do things that enhance knitting and/or patterns.

Oh, one thing I also wanted to mention, that Toni brought out in her workshop. And that is color coded charts. Somehow I had forgotten that from when learning from Dragonflylace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all. We are all resources to one another. We have each run into different difficulties in knitting and had to figure out or find a video to help us figure out how to deal with a knitting situation. And we have all found ways to do things that enhance knitting and/or patterns.
> 
> Oh, one thing I also wanted to mention, that Toni brought out in her workshop. And that is color coded charts. Somehow I had forgotten that from when learning from Dragonflylace.


It is hard to retain everything one reads (especially as we are most of us not as young as we might like to be!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev for getting this off to a good start. It is always good getting new tips.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great new topic Bev., thanks for all the links to be able to refer to. I also had not heard of an after thought lifeline. That could be a "lifesaver" &#128516;

It is great to get new tips and be reminded of the old ones!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's an interesting tip on how to knit entrelac in the round- no turning or pearl stitches. 
http://www.knitaholics.com/2012/12/19/knitaholics-advent-calendar-2012-december-19-knit-entrelac-star/#prettyPhoto


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Caryn. OOOOOO! I will be trying this sometime. I love the look of that. Wonderful start for a hat.  Actually, might be a nice pillow or hassock topper. Thanks!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Bev for a great start. &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What a great topic Bev but what a challenge for me with my memory issues. Will really have to try and think of some things I do to share with everyone. I see some very interesting things already being put out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn another interesting technique. I have it bookmarked. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I use this to start my toe up socks:
Judys Magic Cast on: 





I use Jenys Surprisingly Stretchy Bind-Off frequently, aslo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I use this to start my toe up socks:
> Judys Magic Cast on:
> 
> 
> ...


Now it works. 

Jane, I have never done toe up socks, but now I want to just to try this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I have never done toe up socks, but now I want to just to try this.


Well, then, this is my go to basic pattern. You might like to try it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-toe-up-socks-with-a-heel-flap---fingering-weight-yarn

I start out with DPNs until the toe increases are finished & then move to one circular & do both at the same time.

Oh - & last time I used German Short Rows instead of W&T & found this video useful: 





I now prefer this method.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Now it works.
> 
> Jane, I have never done toe up socks, but now I want to just to try this.


I was just going to delete the 's' when I noticed you had done it, Bev! Easy to miss!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just going to delete the 's' when I noticed you had done it, Bev! Easy to miss!


I usually preview my posts to make sure that the links work. I guess I forgot with this one.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello my friends...it is so wonderful to read about your comings and goings each week.

I saw Bev's postings and I thought I might join in (instead of just reading and looking).

Although I may not be able to read every post...I try to keep up. I am currently busy making items for an upcoming wedding (knitted ring-bearer pillows and also making the flower girl dresses)...

I will try to post pictures of all I have been doing later, but I thought I might add some references to Japanese lace/cable knitting that I have found.

These wonderful Japanese patterns come up all the time, but since the translations are difficult to deal with, I thought you might like these charts and explanations. If you can knit from charts, you might be able to use these.

Here is a link to Knitty.com.....has all sorts of information on what is referred to Ethnic Knitting Adventure. Here is one of them that explains how to look at the pictures of Japanese patterns and understand what they mean.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf13/FEATdf13EK.php
I hope I didn't duplicate anything......

And I really like this one also. It has a nice shawl.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss14/FEATss14EK.php
Take care all,

Dragonflylace


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello my friends...it is so wonderful to read about your comings and goings each week...


Your ears must have been burning because we were talking about your lovely designs in our last party. 


> I thought I might join in...


Fantastic!


> I thought I might add some references to Japanese lace/cable knitting that I have found.


This is great - really useful.


> I hope I didn't duplicate anything....


No but it wouldn't matter anyway. Sometimes one misses it on the first go around - or it reminds us that we have it there somewhere & have forgotten about it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Good to see you lurking about DFL! 

I've re-edited my links so that TLL won't have to...just check out the Dragonfly link in hers. This is the only diagonal or square pattern listed ANYWHERE! Just had to have it and it is FREE!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL thank you for a great resource. I have a Japanese stitch dictionary 
.This will be a great help :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Look what Kaixixang shared with me this morning!!!

http://www.fibergypsy.com/pmkn/potholder.shtml
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-owl-dishcloth
http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com/2010/04/whooo-loves-ya-baby-cloth.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75024-1.html --> Two Hoots Dishcloth
gimpykatkpatterns.blogspot.com/2012/07/orchid-delight.html
http://krisknits.blogspot.com/2009/03/st-patricks-day-cloths.html
http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page13.html
http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page14.html
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/roxee-trapp
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-lace-washcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/eileen-casey --> Mo-Chroi
http://roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/2011/03/cabled-heart-cloth.html
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragonfly-dishcloth --> a MUST-DO pattern!

One of the above has a knitted bobble in it...and I had to include the very last one --> your option on Lace Party or #63 workshop. These are what I have...so don't worry about me moaning about download time...they're intact and I don't have to worry about being bumped offline getting them.

I will be directing the workshop knitters to head this direction to check these links out and see what LP is all about. (It seemed like a good idea to not over load them with all of these options.)

Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I usually preview my posts to make sure that the links work. I guess I forgot with this one.


No problems, dear! There always is one that one misses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello my friends...it is so wonderful to read about your comings and goings each week.
> 
> I saw Bev's postings and I thought I might join in (instead of just reading and looking).
> 
> ...


How wonderful to have you join us again! Isn't it great that your Lace Party has survived?!, and we have worked out how to continue. It really makes one appreciate the lengths that you went to preparing for the Party while you were at the helm.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome, DFL! Your wonderful info. is copied and pasted. :thumbup: I'm glad you stopped by.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Had to make this link click-able: http://gimpykatkpatterns.blogspot.com/2012/07/orchid-delight.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Had to make this link click-able: http://gimpykatkpatterns.blogspot.com/2012/07/orchid-delight.html


Looks good! I like the orchid with its bobbles!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Another great resource. Thank you both


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Had to make this link click-able: http://gimpykatkpatterns.blogspot.com/2012/07/orchid-delight.html


Thank you! I thought it was part of the one just before it and didn't check it out.  Now it is too late to edit my link. Hopefully people will find yours. :thumbup: This is going to be a fun one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you! I thought it was part of the one just before it and didn't check it out.  Now it is too late to edit my link. Hopefully people will find yours. :thumbup: This is going to be a fun one.


The momentum is really there (*for Bev*) it has been a great start and it was lovely to see that DFL is keeping a watching brief!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone!!! Great start to the week Bev! I love this topic... I was thinking in Toni's workshop that it would be great if all our links could be in one place..  Hopfully we your thread can get a lot of them together!! it has started off great! When I have time I will go through all the links provided... I plan on making a folder for ALL of them too 

So great to see you DFL... I am glad you popped in  I recognized your ALB right off!! You inspired so many of us to continue on with our lace knitting.. learning so much all the time... Its like your baby!! I hope you are pleased with how it has progressed.. 
It sounds like you have been very busy... so much excitement going on for you.. new beginnings all around. I bet the Christening gowns are lovely... Thanks for the links on Japanese charts.. I love the intricate stitches they use.. and how easy the step by step instructions are.. I have been playing with Japanese crochet charts too.. Lots of fun... demanding a nice quiet house...LOL


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Great start to the week Bev! I love this topic... I was thinking in Toni's workshop that it would be great if all our links could be in one place..  Hopfully we your thread can get a lot of them together!! it has started off great! When I have time I will go through all the links provided... I plan on making a folder for ALL of them too
> 
> So great to see you DFL... I am glad you popped in  I recognized your ALB right off!! You inspired so many of us to continue on with our lace knitting.. learning so much all the time... Its like your baby!! I hope you are pleased with how it has progressed..
> It sounds like you have been very busy... so much excitement going on for you.. new beginnings all around. I bet the Christening gowns are lovely... Thanks for the links on Japanese charts.. I love the intricate stitches they use.. and how easy the step by step instructions are.. I have been playing with Japanese crochet charts too.. Lots of fun... demanding a nice quiet house...LOL


If anyone is interested, I have charted/written instructions for several Japanese patterns. They are stored in my "Japanese" section.

I am planning on doing another shawl soon...I am thinking of the Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...she does not have a website anymore, but I purchased one of her patterns on Elann before they became part of Amazon...anyway, the link to the pattern on Ravelry is below.

This is a Shetland style...meaning garter ground, knit every row.

It will be a challenge, but I think I can do this...I will not be making it so wide and long as the pattern...so now I am tinkering with pattern to make it a little smaller...fewer horizontal and vertical repeats.

I may leave off the side lace trim because I want it to look a little more conservative.

Is Shetland knitting something that would be interesting to anyone?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inky-dinky-spider-stole


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone is interested, I have charted/written instructions for several Japanese patterns.


That sounds very interesting. We (should I say *I*?) can't have too many patterns. Some of those Japanese patterns are fabulous.


> They are stored in my "Japanese" section.


Do you mean on your own computer or is there somewhere that we can access them?


> I am thinking of the Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...


That is lovely & worked out surprisingly well in that blue variegated.
She does have some gorgeous designs - had to look at them all.


> Is Shetland knitting something that would be interesting to anyone?


I am working on a Shetland Lace Shawl/scarf right now. I have to say that I found it very difficult at the start to pick out what was happening in the stitches - hidden amongst that garter stitch. So much easier to read your knitting in stocking stitch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, lots happening this morning. First, DFL thanks for stopping by, please feel free to stay. We talk of you off and on, for you started this and the love we have for lace.  It sounds as if your life is busy and full right now. And yes, we would love to see pictures. Christening gowns-I bet they are gorgeous! I love the links on understanding Japanese patterns and we would probably gobble up any patterns you have charted. I love the Inky-dinky-spider stole. The pattern does well with variegated yarn.

And yes, I agree with Julie. We so much appreciate all you did keeping this thread going week after week. Not sure how you did it, but so glad you got us started.

Kaixixang, thanks for all those dishcloth links. Some of those are adorable.

Jane, that Shetland Lace Shawl is something we have not seen yet? Would love to see it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I would love the challenge of the Shetland pattern :thumbup:


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Great topic ladies!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Melanie for finishing the MS 2 day ride and raising all that money for such a good cause! Thanks for sharing pictures in the last LP. Job well done!

Wow, so many new links to look at. Will have to go back and check them all out. They sure sound interesting. DFL so glad you are able to be back again and sharing all your wonderful ideas!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just as a quick followup to yesterday's post, I retried the Chaukor pattern with some 100% Egyptian cotton I have and this is what I got from 1-50g ball. Have 11 more, so think I'll go ahead with this as is. Of course, this hasn't been blocked, but you can still see the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks real good Belle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, that Shetland Lace Shawl is something we have not seen yet? Would love to see it.


Bev - so nice of you to keep track of what I'm doing. Wish I could. ;-)
However, this is a test knit for an MKAL - for the same person who designed the Alpine Scarf & 2015 Lace & Beads. So, I can't share it until the MKAL starts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ... I retried the Chaukor pattern with some 100% Egyptian cotton ...think I'll go ahead with this as is. Of course, this hasn't been blocked, but you can still see the pattern.


Great start, Belle. Looking good.
This will be a nice break in between times with your curtain.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Just as a quick followup to yesterday's post, I retried the Chaukor pattern with some 100% Egyptian cotton I have and this is what I got from 1-50g ball. Have 11 more, so think I'll go ahead with this as is. Of course, this hasn't been blocked, but you can still see the pattern.


Wow! You are so fast with those needles! I like what you are doing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone is interested,...


I am always interested!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Archangel by Aliza Nevarie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/archangel

"a shallow triangular shawl begun from the bottom up and finished top down... Designed to showcase the beauty of variegated yarn"

This sounds intriguing. Interesting effect on the border.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone is interested, I have charted/written instructions for several Japanese patterns. They are stored in my "Japanese" section.
> 
> I am planning on doing another shawl soon...I am thinking of the Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...she does not have a website anymore, but I purchased one of her patterns on Elann before they became part of Amazon...anyway, the link to the pattern on Ravelry is below.
> 
> ...


As Shetland is part of my heritage, very definitely interested.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Belle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Archangel by Aliza Nevarie
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/archangel
> 
> "a shallow triangular shawl begun from the bottom up and finished top down... Designed to showcase the beauty of variegated yarn"
> ...


I like the look of that one. Thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bev - so nice of you to keep track of what I'm doing. Wish I could. ;-)
> However, this is a test knit for an MKAL - for the same person who designed the Alpine Scarf & 2015 Lace & Beads. So, I can't share it until the MKAL starts.


Oh, ok. I guess we'll have to wait then.  By the way, I love that Archangel shawl. it's bookmarked. I love the border. Maybe it the contrast between the plain body and the lace border. But I like it.

Belle, that is looking good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am definitely interested.
Sue


dragonflylace said:


> If anyone is interested, I have charted/written instructions for several Japanese patterns. They are stored in my "Japanese" section.
> 
> I am planning on doing another shawl soon...I am thinking of the Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...she does not have a website anymore, but I purchased one of her patterns on Elann before they became part of Amazon...anyway, the link to the pattern on Ravelry is below.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I chose the majority of the dishcloths with the same "tone" as was being presented in #63. The Orchid is the most complex I have on THIS computer...not counting TLL's contribution(s). I just could not resist having the Dragonfly pattern since our head knitter inspired the hunt.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Couldn't resist sharing some pictures. Early morning lace on mud puddles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I would love the challenge of the Shetland pattern :thumbup:


I think I would, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just as a quick followup to yesterday's post, I retried the Chaukor pattern with some 100% Egyptian cotton I have and this is what I got from 1-50g ball. Have 11 more, so think I'll go ahead with this as is. Of course, this hasn't been blocked, but you can still see the pattern.


That looks really good, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Archangel by Aliza Nevarie
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/archangel
> 
> "a shallow triangular shawl begun from the bottom up and finished top down... Designed to showcase the beauty of variegated yarn"
> ...


Thanks, Jane! I have a tone of variegated yarn, so definitely going to print this one out and store it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Couldn't resist sharing some pictures. Early morning lace on mud puddles.


Nature is so amazingly awesome!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Early morning lace on mud puddles.


What great textures!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That Chaucor in cotton looks great Belle. 

Bev, what a great picture you got of those ice crystals. Really amazing patterns from Mother Nature!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Goodness me! I go away for a few days and now need 2 or 3 days not moving from the computer - so much interesting info to catch up on. But although it is only 8.30pm, I am going to bed - grandchildren are the best but also exhausting. I need to recoup some energy before my brain can take everything in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane, Pam and Caryn. DH called me out this morning and showed them to me. Too pretty not to take pictures.  Some times we just get too busy to slow down and see the beauty in nature.

Linda, sometimes I come back after being gone just for a morning and there are pages.  Take your time, we'll just make more.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Couldn't resist sharing some pictures. Early morning lace on mud puddles.


Beautiful!!! That second photo is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Couldn't resist sharing some pictures. Early morning lace on mud puddles.


Those are so very beautiful


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Can you believe it?! It is time for some housekeeping around here again, already.

Eshelmania/Bev has given us a grand beginning to another two weeks of learning. (3/8 - 3/22)

Normadern will take over (rumor has it that she has a surprise for us!  ) 3/22 - 4/5. 

Then we have an open schedule:

4/5 - 4/19
4/19 - 5/3
5/3 - 5/17
5/17 - 5/31
5/31 - 6/14
6/14 - 6/28

Feel free to pipe in and let me know if you would like to take a couple of weeks or so. We love to learn about lace, each other, different kinds of lace, other parts of the world, do a project together, learn about more lace...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni and Norma. The day was slow enough I could stop to see them. I was glad the pictures turned out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, I would like to host, but not until late May or mid June, maybe June 14-28.

Sue


TLL said:


> Can you believe it?! It is time for some housekeeping around here again, already.
> 
> Eshelmania/Bev has given us a grand beginning to another two weeks of learning. (3/8 - 3/22)
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After the intense knitting of Mountain Mist , I am picking up another WIP. This is Through the Seasons, another MKAL on Ravelry. it's a nice straightforward knit. I amusing the same cashmere yarn that Tanya and Jane have used from Suntek yarns. I am finding it really nice to knit with. I am best part through the first clue (just about three weeks behind).


Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am always interested!


Me too!!! I have some Bare Wool and some Pallete that is itching for a new shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

lovely start, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After the intense knitting of Mountain Mist , I am picking up another WIP. This is Through the Seasons, another MKAL on Ravelry. it's a nice straightforward knit. I amusing the same cashmere yarn that Tanya and Jane have used from Suntek yarns. I am finding it really nice to knit with. I am best part through the first clue (just about three weeks behind).
> 
> Sue


That looks good so far, Sue. I'm going to get to work on some of my WIPs, too. One of them is also the same MKAL Through the Seasons you are working on. I, too, am behind and still on the first clue, almost finished with it, though, as I only have 2 more repeats of chart B. I had set it aside to work on Snowdrop.  I also need to do my March pattern for the beaded lace scarf. Oh, and am partway through a pair of socks for my DS. And, it goes on .... Will catch up with myself one of these days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is Through the Seasons...I am finding it really nice to knit with...


Looking good, Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue and Pam very nice starts to your next project!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normadern will take over (rumor has it that she has a surprise for us! ) 3/22 - 4/5. 

Then we have an open schedule:

4/5 - 4/19
4/19 - 5/3
5/3 - 5/17
5/17 - 5/31
5/31 - 6/14
6/14 - 6/28: britgirl/Sue :thumbup:

Sue and Pam, the starts to your shawls are looking good!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Such a pretty lace stitch on that through the seasons shawl. Good start Sue and Pam. I'm sure you will catch up to the new clues in no time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue and Pam very nice starts to your next project!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...the same MKAL Through the Seasons...


Coming along well, Pam 

You're both ahead of me on this one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. After Mountain Mist it feels like light knitting.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> lovely start, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue and Pam very nice starts to your next project!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks good so far, Sue. I'm going to get to work on some of my WIPs, too. One of them is also the same MKAL Through the Seasons you are working on. I, too, am behind and still on the first clue, almost finished with it, though, as I only have 2 more repeats of chart B. I had set it aside to work on Snowdrop.  I also need to do my March pattern for the beaded lace scarf. Oh, and am partway through a pair of socks for my DS. And, it goes on .... Will catch up with myself one of these days.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam. love your start. looks great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Coming along well, Pam
> 
> You're both ahead of me on this one.


You are all ahead of me. Hope to catch up soon but think the light at the end of the tunnel went out and life has become very busy.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I am so happy to see DFL here again! &#127808;&#8252;&#65039;What a great surprise!&#8252;&#65039;&#128522; and of course I would love to knit the Shetland pattern. 

Sue and Pam, nice starts to the MKAL you are both working on. 

And now I need to know how to find a man that will take care of me 100% so that I can stay home and knit. Any ideas? I just get so frustarated that I can't complete as many projects as everyone else does. Ok, I'm done venting - now to see if I can get some knitting in instead of washing the dishes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Coming along well, Pam
> 
> You're both ahead of me on this one.


Thanks, Jane. I'm determined to get back to it tonight!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Pam.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam. love your start. looks great!


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
I sent an email to my SIL and part of it went something like this:

"cooking-would rather knit
cleaning-would rather knit
balance checkbook-would rather knit

Not really.  Honest! Don't ask DH!! "



Even with wanting to knit more than most other things, I am not near as fast as some we have here. You know who you are!! And we love you for it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I am so happy to see DFL here again! 🍀‼What a great surprise!‼😊 and of course I would love to knit the Shetland pattern.
> 
> Sue and Pam, nice starts to the MKAL you are both working on.
> 
> And now I need to know how to find a man that will take care of me 100% so that I can stay home and knit. Any ideas? I just get so frustarated that I can't complete as many projects as everyone else does. Ok, I'm done venting - now to see if I can get some knitting in instead of washing the dishes.


Thanks, Chris! I need to find a man like that, too! I don't get nearly enough knitting done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chris,
> I sent an email to my SIL and part of it went something like this:
> 
> "cooking-would rather knit
> ...


I'm not either and, yes, we do love you for it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to share the Kimani shawl by Stevieland that I finished a couple of months ago and have finally blocked (blocking my Snowdrop gave me the incentive to get this one blocked, too). I knitted it with Knit Picks Galileo sport weight in the Dragonfly colorway (really dark green). I used approximately 620 yards and size US5 needles. After blocking, it measures 63" x 30". It was another fun Stevieland knit!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks really good, Pam. I am glad you finally blocked it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I have to share the Kimani shawl by Stevieland that I finished a couple of months ago and have finally blocked (blocking my Snowdrop gave me the incentive to get this one blocked, too). I knitted it with Knit Picks Galileo sport weight in the Dragonfly colorway (really dark green). I used approximately 620 yards and size US5 needles. After blocking, it measures 63" x 30". It was another fun Stevieland knit!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks really good, Pam. I am glad you finally blocked it.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue, and I am, too!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am working through the charts!! I weighed my yarn and it will be close.. but I should make it! It is times like this that I appreciate doing one end and holding it on some waste yarn and then starting again.. at leas then both ends look the same. I have some tense knitting ahead of me on this one...LOL I am enjoying it. and I love how it is turning out 

I will take pictures and share my stitch markers.. there was talk of how they can be a pain and have a mind of their own by flying across the room.. I picked this tip up from Jessica Jean and then modified it to fit my needs better... 
This seems to fit in with Bev's theme for the week


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am working through the charts!! I weighed my yarn and it will be close.. but I should make it! It is times like this that I appreciate doing one end and holding it on some waste yarn and then starting again.. at leas then both ends look the same. I have some tense knitting ahead of me on this one...LOL I am enjoying it. and I love how it is turning out
> 
> I will take pictures and share my stitch markers.. there was talk of how they can be a pain and have a mind of their own by flying across the room.. I picked this tip up from Jessica Jean and then modified it to fit my needs better...
> This seems to fit in with Bev's theme for the week


That is so pretty, Ronie! I can't wait to see it finished and blocked. What a great idea for stitch markers! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...the Kimani shawl by Stevieland that I finished a couple of months ago and have finally blocked ...


Wonderful work - I love that colourway!
Funny how you were so reluctant to block it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful work - I love that colourway!
> Funny how you were so reluctant to block it.


Thanks so much, Jane. The photos don't really do justice to the deep green color, but .... As to being reluctant, I think it was more laziness than reluctance!  I swear I'm going to do better in the future! The problem is I have to do my blocking in my living room and it consumes most of the available floor space, so I tend to put it off. But I'm always so delighted to see them blocked. I just need to make myself do it as soon as I finish knitting them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam that turned out really nice!! I love that you used the sport weight.. it made a very nice size shawl.. and it will be nice and warm when those PNW winds kick in... I guess we are getting some cold winds through here this week..

(_I think you were posting at the same time I was  I timed my uploads and it takes a full minute for each picture _)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, a gorgeous shawl to be sure. Love it!

Ronie, what a great way to anchor your markers.  What is it that you are working on? My brain is not working and it doesn't look familiar. Love the color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That IS another beautiful Stevieland pattern, Miss Pam! You did good!!!

Ronie, I have never seen threads attached to the SM's like that before. I'll bet it gives you a really good visual of what you see on the chart, doesn't it? That is great!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello my friends...it is so wonderful to read about your comings and goings each week.
> Dragonflylace


So good to hear from you again, DFL. Yes, you know some of us die hards, always interested in Shetland and your leading the way

I am pages behind but wanted to say a quick "hi" to DFL as well as the rest of the LP

Super knitting, great pics and lots of interesting things posted. I don't know about the rest of you, but I still am looking for a way to find time for all this knitting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that turned out really nice!! I love that you used the sport weight.. it made a very nice size shawl.. and it will be nice and warm when those PNW winds kick in... I guess we are getting some cold winds through here this week..
> 
> (_I think you were posting at the same time I was  I timed my uploads and it takes a full minute for each picture _)


Thanks, Ronie. Stay safe in those winds!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That IS another beautiful Stevieland pattern, Miss Pam! You did good!!!
> 
> Ronie, I have never seen threads attached to the SM's like that before. I'll bet it gives you a really good visual of what you see on the chart, doesn't it? That is great!


Thanks, Toni! I really love her patterns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I still am looking for a way to find time for all this knitting


There just aren't enough hours!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, the light at the end of the tunnel didn't go out. The tunnel has a bend and I see a glow. Snowdrop is off the needles and waiting to be blocked. Hope to do that in a day or two between errands and appointments.

Tanya, I think I told you the wrong needle size, US 8, sport weight yarn, unblocked it is about 12" x 60". I did one insert on each end and one repeat of the center diamond which would be close to another insert. Used maybe 5.5 oz of yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Snowdrop is off the needles and waiting to be blocked...


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Bev for those wonderful sites.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> After the intense knitting of Mountain Mist , I am picking up another WIP. This is Through the Seasons, another MKAL on Ravelry. it's a nice straightforward knit. I amusing the same cashmere yarn that Tanya and Jane have used from Suntek yarns. I am finding it really nice to knit with. I am best part through the first clue (just about three weeks behind).
> 
> Sue


It is looking good. Very pretty colour.
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks good so far, Sue. I'm going to get to work on some of my WIPs, too. One of them is also the same MKAL Through the Seasons you are working on. I, too, am behind and still on the first clue, almost finished with it, though, as I only have 2 more repeats of chart B. I had set it aside to work on Snowdrop.  I also need to do my March pattern for the beaded lace scarf. Oh, and am partway through a pair of socks for my DS. And, it goes on .... Will catch up with myself one of these days.


Another good looker and another pretty colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I have to share the Kimani shawl by Stevieland that I finished a couple of months ago and have finally blocked (blocking my Snowdrop gave me the incentive to get this one blocked, too). I knitted it with Knit Picks Galileo sport weight in the Dragonfly colorway (really dark green). I used approximately 620 yards  and size US5 needles. After blocking, it measures 63" x 30". It was another fun Stevieland knit!


Very fine. Congratulations on A very fine knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, that idea is brilliant!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very fine. Congratulations on A very fine knit.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much Bev for those wonderful sites.


You are welcome, Revan. So glad you got some info out of them. 

Tricia, looking forward to seeing your Snowdrop.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Look what Kaixixang shared with me this morning!!!
> 
> ...


some very nice washcloth designs. thank you KX for taking the time to put this list together. and thank you Toni for sharing it here on LP. I may even make a couple, having frogged that last MKAL some of us did with washcloths.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone is interested, I have charted/written instructions for several Japanese patterns. They are stored in my "Japanese" section.
> 
> I am planning on doing another shawl soon...I am thinking of the Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...she does not have a website anymore, but I purchased one of her patterns on Elann before they became part of Amazon...anyway, the link to the pattern on Ravelry is below.
> 
> ...


So nice to see you here and thanx for the Japanese knitting info which I will have to explore more later. Read a bit about Shetland knitting but would love to know more about it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link for another free pattern

http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/free-pattern-easy-trellis-lace-scarf/

This came from the following site, which has a good tutorial about yarnovers.

http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/purl-yarnovers-vs-knit-yarnovers/

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am working through the charts!! I weighed my yarn and it will be close.. but I should make it! It is times like this that I appreciate doing one end and holding it on some waste yarn and then starting again.. at leas then both ends look the same. I have some tense knitting ahead of me on this one...LOL I am enjoying it. and I love how it is turning out
> 
> I will take pictures and share my stitch markers.. there was talk of how they can be a pain and have a mind of their own by flying across the room.. I picked this tip up from Jessica Jean and then modified it to fit my needs better...
> This seems to fit in with Bev's theme for the week


What a great idea Ronie. More sophisticated than what I would do with crochet work--actually forgot about that till I saw your post. I would just put a piece of yarn between the stitches that I wanted marked, like the beginning of a row in continuous circular knitting. The scarp of yarn would get carried up the fabric as I knit. Every few rows the marking yarn gets pulled up a couple of rows staying entwined in several previous rows. I like your adding it onto the rings as in this pattern where st need to be moved from one repeat to another. I will give it a try next project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well, the light at the end of the tunnel didn't go out. The tunnel has a bend and I see a glow. Snowdrop is off the needles and waiting to be blocked. Hope to do that in a day or two between errands and appointments.
> 
> Tanya, I think I told you the wrong needle size, US 8, sport weight yarn, unblocked it is about 12" x 60". I did one insert on each end and one repeat of the center diamond which would be close to another insert. Used maybe 5.5 oz of yarn.


Nice to know the differences betw yarn wt and needle sizes. I like the dk wt as it seems to really show the pattern sharply and you don't need to add as many repeats to get a decent length. I do like my 7 ft lace weight scarf and may even keep and wear it myself but would love to have one in the dk wt for the warm and use your extra width. I am sure yours will feel luscious and warm as it wraps your head and neck. Really enjoy seeing the different experiences of a pattern we can make with yarn wt a few extra stitches. That we both used the same red makes the differences even more noticeable and intriguing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> So good to hear from you again, DFL. Yes, you know some of us die hards, always interested in Shetland and your leading the way
> 
> I am pages behind but wanted to say a quick "hi" to DFL as well as the rest of the LP
> 
> Super knitting, great pics and lots of interesting things posted. I don't know about the rest of you, but I still am looking for a way to find time for all this knitting


Oh, that is easy Jan: lot's of speed and a rich benefactor in a luxurous green environment (LOL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--your yarn has such an interesting appearance. Want to see it in its full glory.

Pam--great Kimani shawl. Wish the color showed true online but I can imagine it in a deep hunter or forest green. It is beautiful work.

Am still without Wi-fi after wasting about 9 hours yesterday on the problem. Must say how ragingly pissed I was with Netgear. Went and bought a new router yesterday and of course it didn't install. Called for tech support and this man talked like he was on speed--super fast and non-stop he rattled his mantra at me without saying one useful word of support. His whole spiel was that I needed to spend $170 for a service contract for one year and he would get my problem resolved. Of course I could use one of those 'local boys' who are unprofessional and don't know anything! Attack, lies, assault and efforts to belittle my judgement. So much for a lifetime warranty. With service like this who cares.

Stlll do not have time to read all those interesting links people are sending. Some of them I know, but others are new to me. Really like Jeny's super stretchy bind off, but as have mentioned before my favorite for stretch is the Interlocking Bind Off as found on Knitty.com Spring, 2011??? I think the bind off has gained in popularity and there are youtube videos for it. It is a sewn edge that matches the German twisted cast on, equally stretchy. It is my goto bind off for socks since I found it.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEss11/FEATinterlock.php

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0LEVrj38f5U5eEAI80nnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTB0b2ZrZmU3BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwMl8x?p=interlocking+bind+off+knitting&tnr=21&vid=71D9650DF1A492B607A771D9650DF1A492B607A7&l=322&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DUN.608024536172986757%26pid%3D15.1&sigi=11rcrpgas&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DZjeXF8mFvJQ&sigr=11baso3cn&tt=b&tit=Interlock+bindoff+for+k1p1+rib&sigt=10u9oq8r4&back=https%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dinterlocking%2Bbind%2Boff%2Bknitting%26ei%3DUTF-8%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla&sigb=13a08ecde&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning...just thought I would say hello...supposed to be in the other room on that sewing machine...making the dresses for a wedding, but came in here to double check the picture I am making it from and got caught up in the party.

Looks like some of you may be interested in a Shetland Shawl...but some may be interested in a Japanese patterned one.

Looks as if you all have purchased patterns before and then worked on them together...so I guess, I need to know if you might be interested in purchasing a pattern or getting one free from Raverly.

Here are some free examples:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-williamson-stole

This is a download from an archival web site. It is very typical of a Shetland style with the trim done as you go....

and: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/web-and-leaf-scarf-or-table-centre

and: Queen Susan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-queen-susan-shawl

Purchased patterns: lots out there. Put in Shetland Lace on Ravelry to see the choices:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=shetland%20lace&availability=online&sort=best

This is the one I have:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inky-dinky-spider-stole

I purchased this pattern from Elann for only $6.00...not sure if it was a special or what??? Dorothy retired from her original website and all of her patterns are now carried by other sellers.

I must say that there is no other patterns like these. The charts are printed on heavy paper and are full size on legal size paper. The instructions are impeccably written with exact instructions all the way through. She has patterns for the mitered edgings on the corners, so you do not have to follow written instructions, just the charts (although, all written instructions are given also).

If you would like to use Japanese charts...wow do I have a lot of those. I would re-do the charts in my colored symbols and would probably only be able to do them in charts only.

Here is just one of many sites for Japanese knitting...a lot of info...but at least the links are in one place.

http://japaneseknittingpatterns.blogspot.com

Take care and let's get a conversation going.

Toni, If I do this it will have to be late summer or early fall in order for me to get over the May wedding....get through the summer with my grandchildren...and get my instructions, etc. ready.

Dragonflylace


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link for another free pattern...easy-trellis-lace-scarf...


Oh - this looks like another great candidate for a last minute gift idea. It would knit up quickly with worsted & will work with variegated yarns. I like the cowl effect. Thanks.


> This came from the following site, which has a good tutorial about yarnovers...


This bears closer scrutiny. Thank you again - I will make time to explore this site further.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

With the current state of my budget, free is all I can manage, DFL, but would love to try out a new Shetland design.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Of course I like them all. Just not enough time in this lifetime. We are truly blessed to have access to all these beauties. In the president-Internet days we would only have encountered a few patterns, and now there are thousands, not just here, but all around the world.

Sue

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Good morning...just thought I would say hello...supposed to be in the other room on that sewing machine...making the dresses for a wedding, but came in here to double check the picture I am making it from and got caught up in the party.
> 
> Looks like some of you may be interested in a Shetland Shawl...but some may be interested in a Japanese patterned one.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...supposed to be in the other room on that sewing machine... came in here to double check the picture ... got caught up in the party.


Welcome to the club! Happens to me all of the time: just going to check the stitch count on this... an hour later... still at the computer.


> Looks like some of you may be interested in a Shetland Shawl...but some may be interested in a Japanese patterned one.


I understand from your comment at the end that you will be hosting a party! What fun! I wasn't a party-girl when you were involved before. I would love to knit along with you. Either type of project would be fine with me.


> ...Looks as if you all have purchased patterns before and then worked on them together...


We generally use a free pattern - some people have limited resources so it is easier on the budget. I keep promising myself that I am not going to buy more patterns until I put a dent in the list of ones that I have already bought - but, what can I say, I am so weak. :-( 

I love the Williamson Stole - especially the pic of the designer! Cobweb - ooh, a new challenge! They are all really beautiful samples, though.
Here is a nice Shetland-style stole designed by a fellow KPer, AlderRose:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmas-rose-garden
However, I think that it would be nice to work from something truly traditional - not to take anything away from Rosalie - since I have purchased the pattern already.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks interesting - in worsted weight should work up fairly quickly. Nice project for the fall:
_This Lace Panel Poncho is a simple top down pattern with easy lace panels._
My Friend Diane by Rose Williams
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-diane


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Dragonflylace*


> If I do this it will have to be late summer or early fall


Noted. 

I'm with Julie, free works better in my budget also.

I followed your links and discovered that I already had the Williamson Stole in my library...someday...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KX, I thought of you and your pineapples when I noticed this post this morning. Thought I would mention it here in case you did not see it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324580-1.html I do not know if you can get any closer to a crocheted pineapple than this.

DFL, free fits my budget alsoI have been sooooo short on "me" time for a long time now, so I will go with what the LP majority selection is because I am sure I will be the last one finished. I will have to check out all the links, including yours, DLF when I get a chance.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> KX, I thought of you and your pineapples when I noticed this post this morning...


Lovely - went to download it & discovered that I had it. Does that surprise anyone?
Here is a link to make it easier for the rest of you to join me in my madness:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTwavedeck.php
Thanks, Jan


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... thank you for the comments on my stitch markers.. they really stay in place with their little tails  I cut off about a 6 inch piece of thread tie a knot in the middle so both tails hang down..

Tanya I tried to just put the yarn over my cord and let it lay there.. it was too loose.. and didn't stay tight to the cable and that was not good.. my YO's jumped it or slid under... 

Bev it is my Snowdrop! and it is very large but I will keep going and see how large it actually gets... nothing like wrapping around the neck a few times!! and down my back onto the ground... LOL I don't think it will be that long but it could be close to 7ft! I still have some more charts to do. I love this yarn.. and was saving it for something special.. I love how shinny it is but still so very soft!! 

DFL I really like the look of the Osprey! I think I have that one.. I actually have some Piecework magazines that could have some of these patterns.. I look forward to having you here helping us with this.. I'll go along with what everyone else decides.. and free is better for me too!! I am currently unemployed..  work will come some day I'm sure..LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link for another free pattern
> This came from the following site, which has a good tutorial about yarnovers.Sue


Thanks for the pattern. Looks like fun. Also the tutorial looks great too. Lately I have been reading about purl yarnovers and wondering about them.

Tanya, really checked out the Interlocking CO this time. Very interesting.

DFL, free is great! I love the Osprey, but whatever the others want to do works for me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jan, thanks for Wavedeck. I like that one alot. Thanks Jane for the direct link. 

I am going to put up a link to the mobius cast on. I love doing this. It is an amazing thing for a knitter to knit mobius. It almost feels counter intuitive. I would recommend it at least once for the experience. The cast on is a little difficult to do because of the tension, but once you get the first row done, it is just like knitting. You start in the center of your knitting and knit from the middle out to both sides. So hard to explain and visualize. I will help with some pictures. 

Cast on






Pattern with bulky yarn that knits up in about 2 hours or so. I usually start it one day and finish it the next.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bulky-mobius-cowl

Well, I thought I had pictures. Can't find them. You cast on and have a double loop in your circular needle close together. This is the middle of your project. As you knit, your project expands from that middle on both sides simultaneously. It is a pretty amazing feeling.  I always have fun doing the mobius.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev!! I have not done a Mobius yet so this sounds like a fun one to try... I love Cat Bordhi... she was my mentor when I first learned to knit


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Your welcome, Roni. This is such a lovely and quick gift. I love to use baby alpaca. So soft and warm. And I use up the whole skein, so that you have enough to pull up over your head and there is one less partial skein for the stash. The difficulty of the cast on lies in the tension of the yarn, not in being complex.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I am going to put up a link to the mobius cast on. I love doing this. It is an amazing thing...


I agree - so neat. I used to do an activity with my students on this in Math. It would amaze them because the single twist moebius actually only has one surface.

Take a strip of paper about 12"x3". Make a single twist & tape the ends together. Take a pencil & trace a line down the length of the strip without lifting your pencil. The easiest way to do this is to just hold the pencil in place & pull the strip itself along. You will come back to the point where you started but you will have traced a line along the "inner" & "outer" surface - except that there isn't an inner & outer. There is a single surface.
Then I would get then to predict what would happen if they cut along their pencil line. 
I also got them to try with two twists & three twist. Math can be such fun! 
...except when you are haven't studied it for 40 years & your son needs help with a Calculus assignment.

Here is the pattern that Cat Bordhi used for a sport weight yarn (PDF link near the bottom):
http://catbordhi.com/patterns/cashmere-moebius-cowl-2/



> Pattern with bulky yarn that knits up in about 2 hours...


You have inspired me. Now I want to make one in bulky yarn.

ETA: I did one with Amazing Yarn. As Bev said, the cast on becomes the middle of the work & you work simultaneously towards the outside edges. What looks like the middle in this picture is where it had been cast on. Then half of your work comes out in stocking stitch & the other half in reverse stocking stitch - except you knit the while thing. Boggles the mind!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely - went to download it & discovered that I had it. Does that surprise anyone?
> Here is a link to make it easier for the rest of you to join me in my madness:
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTwavedeck.php
> Thanks, Jan


Very nice shawl and the yarn is very good looking and reasonably priced? 5 balls/218 yds x 5 for $32.50. And it ships from Canada and the UK as well as the US so shipping costs area kept down. The yarn is a mercerized wool and sounds like a worsted wt.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jan, thanks for Wavedeck. I like that one alot. Thanks Jane for the direct link.
> 
> I am going to put up a link to the mobius cast on. I love doing this. It is an amazing thing for a knitter to knit mobius. It almost feels counter intuitive. I would recommend it at least once for the experience. The cast on is a little difficult to do because of the tension, but once you get the first row done, it is just like knitting. You start in the center of your knitting and knit from the middle out to both sides. So hard to explain and visualize. I will help with some pictures.
> 
> ...


Have never done a mobius but they are intriguing. I remember watching the Cat Bordhi video some time ago and thinking to do one. There still is some time ......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... thank you for the comments on my stitch markers.. they really stay in place with their little tails  I cut off about a 6 inch piece of thread tie a knot in the middle so both tails hang down..
> 
> Tanya I tried to just put the yarn over my cord and let it lay there.. it was too loose.. and didn't stay tight to the cable and that was not good.. my YO's jumped it or slid under...
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This looks interesting - in worsted weight should work up fairly quickly. Nice project for the fall:
> _This Lace Panel Poncho is a simple top down pattern with easy lace panels._
> My Friend Diane by Rose Williams
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-diane


This pattern looks/feels like one of those big comfort items--like a huge, soft sweatshirt but nicer. Definitely my kind of item.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have inspired me. Now I want to make one in bulky yarn.
> 
> ETA: I did one with Amazing Yarn. As Bev said, the cast on becomes the middle of the work & you work simultaneously towards the outside edges. What looks like the middle in this picture is where it had been cast on. Then half of your work comes out in stocking stitch & the other half in reverse stocking stitch - except you knit the while thing. Boggles the mind!


Isn't that Amazing yarn amazing? Love working with it: the colors are electric and jewel like at the same time--at least to me they are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Isn't that Amazing yarn amazing? Love working with it: the colors are electric and jewel like at the same time--at least to me they are.


I agree. I love their colourways.
it also feels lovely.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love your Kimani shawl Pam. Thanks for sharing the picture. Glad you were motivated to get it blocked. It will be so wonderful to wear!

Ronie, your hint for stitch markers is very useful and I will definitely give that a try. Looking forward to seeing your finished snowdrop. The yarn is so pretty.

Bev, I think I learned the möbius technique with a cowl that you linked to a while back, that used bulky yarn. I loved doing it and was amazed that it worked. I also got a lot of wear out of that cowl this winter! 
Yours is so pretty with those designs in it, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Yours is so pretty with those designs in it, Jane.


It is a lovely pattern - just *too* many lovely patterns out there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Confession time: I took my HD out for a short ride this afternoon!!! It was wonderful! It felt a lot warmer out there than 64*F! I'm happy.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl and am casting on another one as well as earmarking Dee's lovely Nanciann to start for myself. Thanks to NormaDean and JSCaplan for encouraging me.
Elizabeth48


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl and am casting on another one as well as earmarking Dee's lovely Nanciann to start for myself. Thanks to NormaDean and JSCaplan for encouraging me.
> Elizabeth48


Welcome to the Lace Party!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl and am casting on another one as well as earmarking Dee's lovely Nanciann to start for myself. Thanks to NormaDean and JSCaplan for encouraging me.
> Elizabeth48


Pleased to see you here, Elizabeth. I do hope you enjoy yourself :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl


So share the details! We want patterns & pics!
Welcome to the Lace Party


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Confession time: I took my HD out for a short ride this afternoon!!! It was wonderful! It felt a lot warmer out there than 64*F! I'm happy.


Yea Toni! Spring must really be on its way! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl and am casting on another one as well as earmarking Dee's lovely Nanciann to start for myself. Thanks to NormaDean and JSCaplan for encouraging me.
> Elizabeth48


Welcome Elizabeth! We love sharing pictures. Hope to see your finished lace shawl if you get a chance to share!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yea Toni! Spring must really be on its way! :thumbup:


Boy, I sure hope so. I am soooo ready for more, much longer, bike rides.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Elizabeth!! And yes, we like pictures here. We love to share and encourage each other into a deeper addiction to lace . . .and yarn . . .and stashes. . .and-did I miss anything??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Toni I bet if felt great!! its just the beginning of a wonderful season LOL

Welcome Elizabeth!!! I hope you enjoy our little part of KP..  this is where we enable each other in all things lace!! LOL 

Yep Bev I think you covered it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> . . .and-did I miss anything??


Patterns!! Beads!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Patterns!! Beads!!


Would those be part of "all things lace"? They are good to mention anyway.  We certainly like them!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Patterns!! Beads!!


Oh, we've got to have patterns and beads.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Boy, I sure hope so. I am soooo ready for more, much longer, bike rides.


Toni, lucky you! I miss my HD days, I am jealous. :mrgreen:

Miss Pam, so glad you blocked your shawl. It is very nice. 😊💖

I remember reading about the möbius at one point maybe a year ago, but I never did get around to trying that. Maybe I will try that with my bulky alpaca, some time before next winter.

Jane, I really like your version of the möbius with the amazing yarn.

I am still slowly working on my MV that is also in the amazing yarn. Haven't gotten to the second armhole yet. But soon, then I won't work on it at work and it may have a chance of getting done before next fall.

And of course I am very easy to persuade, so whatever Shetland or Japanese design that is decided on will be just perfect for me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, can you give us an update picture on your MV? I love mine. I wear it all the time around the house. It keeps me warm and I don't have sleeves to fall in the stove or dishwater. 

Jane, I may have to try your mobius. I have some amazing yarn just lying around doing nothing at the moment.

I have started the final edging on my spring colors scarf with the two edgings. Maybe it will be done soon. Then can concentrate on some other things. My Shipwreck, my lace shoulder shawl, some winding mitts and Jane's mobius.  Never, never, never enough time.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I saw his pattern today and thought of you. Of course I'm sure a few people might find it interesting. It is an entrelac cowl that is knit in the round, and you have to learn to knit backwards. Sounds really interesting. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-8


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As this is the LACE Party I thought I would just mention that in July I have agreed to sew a Lace Christening gown for a dear friend's baby grand daughter. Ringo and I will have a holiday (?) at Pekapeka which is north of Wellington (the Capital) and we will fly up and down.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very exciting time for you and Ringo! That will be fun. What pattern will you do for the Christening gown?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Very exciting time for you and Ringo! That will be fun. What pattern will you do for the Christening gown?


And you will promise to show us all kinds of photos!!!!  Right? You will, won't you?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I saw his pattern today and thought of you. Of course I'm sure a few people might find it interesting. It is an entrelac cowl that is knit in the round, and you have to learn to knit backwards. Sounds really interesting.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-8


I have lots of Amazing yarn that this looks like it would look good in also.

It is too bad you are not closer, Chris. I am feeling comfortable enough already this year, that I could give a ride or two.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

For sure, there is not enough time to knit all that I want to knit. 
So Bev, I am posting a quickly taken pic of the MV. It is about 8.5 inches from the armhole.
Eta - It is wrinkly from being shoved in a little plastic bag all the time. And shown hanging from towels in the bathroom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very exciting time for you and Ringo! That will be fun. What pattern will you do for the Christening gown?


My friend has it all planned- we are using the bottom of her daughter's wedding dress (this was planned) there is apparently masses of lace- I go in July.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, that sounds like lots of fun. Yes, photos. We never get enough. 

Chris, I have bookmarked the cowl. It looks interesting. I made an entrelac cowl one time out of Mochi Plus. So soft. I knit it flat, then joined. Unfortunately, I left it at a restaurant on one of our runaways. Too far to go back for. But not having to join it sounds great. Not to sure I could knit backwards. Don't know tlll you try. 

Thanks for sharing your MV. I love that colorway. So warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And you will promise to show us all kinds of photos!!!!  Right? You will, won't you?


That is what I plan on doing- I will take the laptop and the camera with me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, that sounds like lots of fun. Yes, photos. We never get enough.
> 
> Chris, I have bookmarked the cowl. It looks interesting. I made an entrelac cowl one time out of Mochi Plus. So soft. I knit it flat, then joined. Unfortunately, I left it at a restaurant on one of our runaways. Too far to go back for. But not having to join it sounds great. Not to sure I could knit backwards. Don't know tlll you try.


It will be my first holiday away without major worries for a very long time.
I would hope too to get some photos of a lovely beach.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend has it all planned- we are using the bottom of her daughter's wedding dress (this was planned) there is apparently masses of lace- I go in July.


Very exciting Julie. Ringo will be coming with you it sounds like. ☺💕 have fun! Will you be seeing it when you get there then?
Eta - I meant sewing. Darn little key pad.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, all that lace. Sounds wonderful. I bet it will be gorgeous!

Chris, did you see my last edit to my last post? Thanks for sharing your MV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Very exciting Julie. Ringo will be coming with you it sounds like. ☺💕 have fun! Will you be seeing it when you get there then?


I am going to ask my friend to email me her ideas- so far I have just been going to people to find out the cost of us both flying down- it is a bit of a performance getting the approved box for Ringo- but I have found a company that transports dogs regularly, that will hire the box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, all that lace. Sounds wonderful.  I bet it will be gorgeous!
> 
> Chris, did you see my last edit to my last post? Thanks for sharing your MV.


It all sounds very lovely!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Toni, I'm jealous of the temps you had today. We only got to 45 but it did feel good, torromow is suppose to warmer but we'll see. everyones projects look great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have agreed to sew a Lace Christening gown...


Looking forward to seeing that, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... pic of the MV...


It is shaping up so well. Love the colourway!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
Here is my SnowDrop.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have inspired me. Now I want to make one in bulky yarn.
> 
> ETA: I did one with Amazing Yarn. As Bev said, the cast on becomes the middle of the work & you work simultaneously towards the outside edges. What looks like the middle in this picture is where it had been cast on. Then half of your work comes out in stocking stitch & the other half in reverse stocking stitch - except you knit the while thing. Boggles the mind!


That is really pretty, Jane. I haven't done a moebius yet. Will have to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
> Here is my SnowDrop.


Absolutely beautiful, Jane!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love your Kimani shawl Pam. Thanks for sharing the picture. Glad you were motivated to get it blocked. It will be so wonderful to wear!
> 
> Ronie, your hint for stitch markers is very useful and I will definitely give that a try. Looking forward to seeing your finished snowdrop. The yarn is so pretty.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn. I'm glad, too, that I finally got it blocked!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl and am casting on another one as well as earmarking Dee's lovely Nanciann to start for myself. Thanks to NormaDean and JSCaplan for encouraging me.
> Elizabeth48


Welcome Elizabeth48.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Confession time: I took my HD out for a short ride this afternoon!!! It was wonderful! It felt a lot warmer out there than 64*F! I'm happy.


Yay for you! I bet that felt really good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Miss Pam, so glad you blocked your shawl. It is very nice. 😊💖


Thank you, Chris. I'm glad, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Jane!!!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is really pretty, Jane. I haven't done a moebius yet. Will have to give it a try one of these days.


Thank you 
As Bev says, it is really interesting to see how it grows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This guy has some nice free patterns for knitted doilies.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jhon%20Laserna&sort=date&availability=free


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> As Bev says, it is really interesting to see how it grows.


I bet it is.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
> Here is my SnowDrop.


Gorgeous! Tango seems to be liking this modeling thing.  I had to laugh about the pink putting him off.

Pam, I love your avatar.  Tulips? Daylilies? Poppies?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you 


> Tango seems to be liking this modeling thing....


He might be warming up to it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
> Here is my SnowDrop.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> He might be warming up to it.


Actually, the blue looks really good on him. 



eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, all that lace. Sounds wonderful. I bet it will be gorgeous!
> 
> Chris, did you see my last edit to my last post? Thanks for sharing your MV.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



barb1957 said:


> Toni, I'm jealous of the temps you had today. We only got to 45 but it did feel good, torromow is suppose to warmer but we'll see. everyones projects look great.


I was always told that weather moves from west to east. Maybe you will get this in the next few days. 

Julie, Have a wonderful time researching, designing, and looking forward to your wonderful trip!!! It is time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous! Tango seems to be liking this modeling thing.  I had to laugh about the pink putting him off.
> 
> Pam, I love your avatar.  Tulips? Daylilies? Poppies?


Thanks, Bev. Photo is from last spring of the tulip fields about 60 miles north of here. Aren't they a beautiful sign of spring?!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This guy has some nice free patterns for knitted doilies.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Jhon%20Laserna&sort=date&availability=free


I just printed out the "Antonia". It is interesting how the chart is written up. He has some lovely designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to seeing that, Julie.


I am looking forward to seeing what I will be working with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
> Here is my SnowDrop.


That is looking magnificent, Jane! I am glad Tango knows his colours! Although I know quite a few men who love the pinks through red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I was always told that weather moves from west to east. Maybe you will get this in the next few days.
> 
> Julie, Have a wonderful time researching, designing, and looking forward to your wonderful trip!!! It is time.


I have been doing the financial research today- because it is quite something organising getting the dog down- talk about wheels within wheels! Did I mention that my friend is shouting us both?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Bev. Photo is from last spring of the tulip fields about 60 miles north of here. Aren't they a beautiful sign of spring?!!!


I did wonder what it was- had not got the magnifying glass out to take a closer look though.

I am relieved to report that we have a cooler afternoon than we have been having for the last three months- roll on Autumn- can't get here fast enough for my liking!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your MV Chris... I was cleaning out, well more like rearaingin my blouses and pulled mine out... I need to do something with the armholes.. maybe I will do that after I get the Snowdrop done.. 

Jane that turned out really nice!! I love Tango's pose!! very distinguished looking.. Very pretty scarf.. I'm glad this is the one everyone decided on... its a winner 

Very exciting Julie.. so much fun to go and relax.. see the sites.. and no stress.. I am sure Ringo will have a grand time too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Bev. Photo is from last spring of the tulip fields about 60 miles north of here. Aren't they a beautiful sign of spring?!!!


I meant to mention this earlier!! I love the field of flowers.. your right it is very spring like... just what we all need right now  Our temps have gotten very cold today and should be cold all week... Good news is the snow level is high too... so no worries of frost..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love your MV Chris... I was cleaning out, well more like rearaingin my blouses and pulled mine out... I need to do something with the armholes.. maybe I will do that after I get the Snowdrop done..
> 
> Jane that turned out really nice!! I love Tango's pose!! very distinguished looking.. Very pretty scarf.. I'm glad this is the one everyone decided on... its a winner
> 
> Very exciting Julie.. so much fun to go and relax.. see the sites.. and no stress.. I am sure Ringo will have a grand time too


I hope I can get him down to the sea- it would be rather a long walk for me- but I will take the stroller too- Geraldine has a lovely garden, and will put us in the little bedroom with the door to the garden.
The arrangement is that I will sew, and Gerry will make the evening meals! She is a very good cook- loves creating things from vegetables- we have been friends since we were both 18, and first at Uni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I saw his pattern today and thought of you. Of course I'm sure a few people might find it interesting. It is an entrelac cowl that is knit in the round, and you have to learn to knit backwards. Sounds really interesting.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-8


Knitting backwards is not that difficult and great for the short entrelac rows. It feels a bit awkward at first, like many/most things, but you will quickly catch on It will not feel as quick a process but it goes and feels fun to do--like conquering something you were not supposed to be able to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking magnificent, Jane! ...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that turned out really nice!!...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...we have been friends since we were both 18, and first at Uni.


That is wonderful to have a relationship that has lasted like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is wonderful to have a relationship that has lasted like that.


We have been through all sorts of life experiences- had our children at much the same time- she was walked out on by her darling husband- that was a real shock, but the new partner has since died, and they remain friends, and now I am being rejected by my darling- so a lot of fellow feeling and understanding- plus she is a Clinical Psychologist now working in Egala Therapy, (where the children are helped to interact with horses) so she is very wise too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I meant to mention this earlier!! I love the field of flowers.. your right it is very spring like... just what we all need right now  Our temps have gotten very cold today and should be cold all week... Good news is the snow level is high too... so no worries of frost..


That is good news, Ronie. Our mountains are far below normal for snowpack this year. Not good for the reservoirs. But we could always get a lot of rain this spring and into the summer. You never know around here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Tango is turning into a very professional model. Maybe it is his new career.

The blue definitely shows off the stitches and beads. Which is the real blue?

Pam--forgot about those gorgeous fields of flowers in your region. Quite a stunning site.

Toni--64*--wow. A heat wave already. I thought we were doing great with 45* temps and rain instead of snow. Drove home tonite in the rain and fog--promises of things to come soon.

Chris--love your MV and its colors. Such great yarn.

Elizabeth--welcome to LP. We are all things lace and everything that goes with it. Traveling (we get to take our projects with us so that is lace--right); recipes (for when we need a break from lace); non-lace (just to balance out our lives); family situations (we knit for them, so that counts); computer problems (how else can we communicate what we are lacing); and anything else that people want to share.

And I wore my Snowdrop tonite to a meeting. Mainly men and none noticed. But it was so light and yet warm. Very glad we did this project, too, and that I joined in.

Sorry if I missed a few people/projects but just read through about 5-6 pp and driving thru the foggy rain made my eyes tired and rigid so time to give it up for the day. Have a good....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Which is the real blue?....


The outdoor shot is closer to the real colour.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen - if I had that hair color...I could wear quite a few more colors. Just don't torture him with yellow...not sure if it would show up well.

I don't know if it's all y'alls influence...but my lace making has become amazing. Look for photos in #63...and whatever # the new scarf/shawl workshop will be. I don't think I can lead on all of the stitch combinations...but if TLL has any say I'll get closer.

TLL - I'm living in Indiana...below MN and Michigan. Closer to Bev and I are you. And I'm noticing my German verbiage kicking in. I think I remember a brief ride on a motorcycle...but it's been awhile. And I'm going to be offline soon so that I can post photos to #63...have the Lacey Shamrock finished (similar to another with chart, but the Knit F&B is explained in my "OTHER" pattern with just the words.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this is the LACE Party I thought I would just mention that in July I have agreed to sew a Lace Christening gown for a dear friend's baby grand daughter. Ringo and I will have a holiday (?) at Pekapeka which is north of Wellington (the Capital) and we will fly up and down.


That is great. A project and a break :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been doing the financial research today- because it is quite something organising getting the dog down- talk about wheels within wheels! Did I mention that my friend is shouting us both?


That is even better!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great. A project and a break :thumbup:


Exactly my thinking! I understand that the lace is really something to behold. And that the fabric is silk or satin or something along those lines.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
> Here is my SnowDrop.


He looks adorable. The snowdrop is gorgeous too!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is even better!!


Her reasoning is that it would cost much the same were she to employ a dress maker. Gerry (Geraldine) at the age of ten was climbing a rock face out from Dunedin in the South Island when everything crumbled and she was caught in the rock fall. She was in hospital for yoinks afterwards, and some stupid nurse told her 'yes dear your fingers will grow back' so for months she had this forlorn hope that the digits missing from her left hand would grow again. She also had the misfortune of getting addicted to the morphine they were using as a pain killer, and for a while life revolved around trying to work out ways that she could fool them into bringing the doses closer. People often don't realise at first just how badly damaged the left hand is, but then also it can become an issue and people react badly aswell. This is a long way round to explaining why she does not want to tackle working with the lace herself.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

jscaplen, your snowdrop is beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> He looks adorable. The snowdrop is gorgeous too!!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen... Just don't torture him with yellow...


Yellow doesn't feature prominently in my palette. I never realized it until I was an adult, but my mother never liked yellow so we never had anything yellow. I just unconsciously avoid it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> jscaplen, your snowdrop is beautiful. I love the color.


Thank you


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

On Knitting Daily #1311 today they had Rachel Coopey of CoopKnits via Skype. Checked out Ravelry through Google and found this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echeveria

There are others but only one free so far.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> we have been friends since we were both 18, and first at Uni.


Ah, Julie, so happy for you. To be visiting a life long friend. May you be refreshed and renewed, your friendship even stronger. And having Ringo along, you won't have to wonder how he is doing. He will add his joy of being with you to the whole trip. Very, very cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Julie, so happy for you. To be visiting a life long friend. May you be refreshed and renewed, your friendship even stronger. And having Ringo along, you won't have to wonder how he is doing. He will add his joy of being with you to the whole trip. Very, very cool.


There is real value in a friendship that has lasted. Plus as you say the little fellow will be with me, rather than trying to bash up all the doggy acquaintances ( I call it his Napoleon Bonaparte complex)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I call it his Napoleon Bonaparte complex)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great MV, Chris! Wonderful colors. 

Wonderful that the weather offered you a chance to take your HD out for a spin, Toni. Quite liberating after all this dark, gray, cold weather&#128522;

Jane your snowdrops is fabulous. Your model is really delightful and looks very proud to be showing it off&#128522;and the color actually looks good on him.

Sorry for not mentioning each contribution individually. Just know I did see your post and appreciate your contribution.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your snowdrop is so pretty Jane. The beads add just the right amount of sparkle! Of course the presentation is so cute,

Chris, I love the colors in your yarn for your MV.

Julie, that really does make the trip special, being able to spend time and do something special for your life long friend!

I just saw these two links in the KP digest that will be good references to keep on hand.

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/35-features/1093-decoding-decreases

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/35-features/1041-increasing-your-options


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, Gerry has had a rough time. It is interesting that those who have had are often wiser. It just shows how we can be honed by difficulties. She sounds a wonderful woman.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> On Knitting Daily #1311 today they had Rachel Coopey of CoopKnits via Skype. Checked out Ravelry through Google and found this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echeveria
> 
> There are others but only one free so far.


That is a very pretty pair of socks. I have knitted many pairs in my time. These days people here look as though I have lost my marbles if I knit socks. I can't understand that :roll: 
I have downloaded the pattern and might just knit them for myself :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Jane your snowdrops is fabulous...


Thank you


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you Sisu and Eshlemania. I am working up the courage to block the shawl, never blocked anything before, well not if you discount the lacey acrylic headband I wet blocked, doh! You can see I have a lot to learn. Will post a pic when it's done. Working on the beaded/not beaded scarf MKAL on Ravelry. Enjoying it but not beading, another thing on my to learn list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Your snowdrop is so pretty Jane...


Thank you 


> I just saw these two links in the KP digest that will be good references to keep on hand....


Interesting links. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Elizabeth48 said:


> ...I am working up the courage to block the shawl...


I now exactly how you feel. I am sure that I was as good as a circus when I was attempting to block my first lace piece: Dee O'Keefe's Nanciann.


> ...beading, another thing on my to learn list.


Stick around - we'll eventually convince to try that too.
I love beads!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Just as a quick followup to yesterday's post, I retried the Chaukor pattern with some 100% Egyptian cotton I have and this is what I got from 1-50g ball. Have 11 more, so think I'll go ahead with this as is. Of course, this hasn't been blocked, but you can still see the pattern.


Looking lovely Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> If anyone is interested, I have charted/written instructions for several Japanese patterns. They are stored in my "Japanese" section.
> 
> I am planning on doing another shawl soon...I am thinking of the Inky Dinky Spider by Fiddlesticks...she does not have a website anymore, but I purchased one of her patterns on Elann before they became part of Amazon...anyway, the link to the pattern on Ravelry is below.
> 
> ...


Definitely interested. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Couldn't resist sharing some pictures. Early morning lace on mud puddles.


Beautiful Bev, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> After the intense knitting of Mountain Mist , I am picking up another WIP. This is Through the Seasons, another MKAL on Ravelry. it's a nice straightforward knit. I amusing the same cashmere yarn that Tanya and Jane have used from Suntek yarns. I am finding it really nice to knit with. I am best part through the first clue (just about three weeks behind).
> 
> Sue


Looking lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks good so far, Sue. I'm going to get to work on some of my WIPs, too. One of them is also the same MKAL Through the Seasons you are working on. I, too, am behind and still on the first clue, almost finished with it, though, as I only have 2 more repeats of chart B. I had set it aside to work on Snowdrop.  I also need to do my March pattern for the beaded lace scarf. Oh, and am partway through a pair of socks for my DS. And, it goes on .... Will catch up with myself one of these days.


Lovely Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I have to share the Kimani shawl by Stevieland that I finished a couple of months ago and have finally blocked (blocking my Snowdrop gave me the incentive to get this one blocked, too). I knitted it with Knit Picks Galileo sport weight in the Dragonfly colorway (really dark green). I used approximately 620 yards and size US5 needles. After blocking, it measures 63" x 30". It was another fun Stevieland knit!


Beautiful Pam, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am working through the charts!! I weighed my yarn and it will be close.. but I should make it! It is times like this that I appreciate doing one end and holding it on some waste yarn and then starting again.. at leas then both ends look the same. I have some tense knitting ahead of me on this one...LOL I am enjoying it. and I love how it is turning out
> 
> I will take pictures and share my stitch markers.. there was talk of how they can be a pain and have a mind of their own by flying across the room.. I picked this tip up from Jessica Jean and then modified it to fit my needs better...
> This seems to fit in with Bev's theme for the week


Looks really pretty Ronie. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is another free one on the Ravelry list: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/punica


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--so interesting how the colors show so dramatically differently in your Snowdrop pics. The one on the bed is a beautiful pic that shows the patterning so well. Will remember that set up.

Caryn--The Twist Collective is such a good resource for basic information. thanx for sending.

Elizabeth--fear not blocking. I just think of it as washing a good knit and reforming its shape. When I was a kid (actually was one once) and loved wool sweaters, I needed to hand wash them. We didn't take things to dry cleaners back then. So into the kitchen sink would go my sweater(s) and socks and then I laid them out on the table on a towel and reshaped them according to eye. Years later 'blocking' became a subject in knitting and always thought about my early experiences with washing wools. Don't overthink it and don't make more of it than it deserves. It is just the last step in finishing a project. Enjoy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A free cowl pattern that the designer describes as "slightly more advanced lace pattern."
Soft Stream Lace Cowl by Leyla Alieva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soft-stream-lace-cowl


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh gosh,just came across this party and so little time to read everything! I am sure the links are going to be so helpful. Just finished my first (very easy) lace shawl and am casting on another one as well as earmarking Dee's lovely Nanciann to start for myself. Thanks to NormaDean and JSCaplan for encouraging me.
> Elizabeth48


Welcome Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this is the LACE Party I thought I would just mention that in July I have agreed to sew a Lace Christening gown for a dear friend's baby grand daughter. Ringo and I will have a holiday (?) at Pekapeka which is north of Wellington (the Capital) and we will fly up and down.


How wonderful Julie, I hope you post some photos. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--so interesting how the colors show so dramatically differently in your Snowdrop pics.


The outdoor pics show the colour better - it is close to navy but not as dark.


> The one on the bed is a beautiful pic that shows the patterning so well....


The lighting is not the greatest but I wanted the three patterned sections to be visible.
I wish I had a mannequin - yours is beautiful.
I did some searching but they are too expensive. I might likely come across something in France because they sell everything & anything at the brocantes - & on any given Sunday or holiday, there are a dozen within a half hour's drive.

We usually plan a morning excursion of three in close proximity to each other. You never know what you might find & my husband loves to haggle.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> For sure, there is not enough time to knit all that I want to knit.
> So Bev, I am posting a quickly taken pic of the MV. It is about 8.5 inches from the armhole.
> Eta - It is wrinkly from being shoved in a little plastic bag all the time. And shown hanging from towels in the bathroom.


Looks lovely Chris. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the additional patterns in my stash. 

It is good to see you, Ros. You have been really quiet the last few days. I hope you are feeling better.

Have a blessed day, everyone! We are off and running here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Tango was anxious for me to show you his new shawl.
> Here is my SnowDrop.


So beautiful and very elegant Jane, of course I love Tango!!! Tango is very lucky to be wrapped in all that love!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I can get him down to the sea- it would be rather a long walk for me- but I will take the stroller too- Geraldine has a lovely garden, and will put us in the little bedroom with the door to the garden.
> The arrangement is that I will sew, and Gerry will make the evening meals! She is a very good cook- loves creating things from vegetables- we have been friends since we were both 18, and first at Uni.


It sounds like a lovely holiday for you and Ringo, I'm so happy for you Julie. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A free cowl pattern that the designer describes as "slightly more advanced lace pattern."
> Soft Stream Lace Cowl by Leyla Alieva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soft-stream-lace-cowl


Nice pattern. Definitely less than 7 ft. The way the pattern moves gives it an entrelac or modular feel.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the additional patterns in my stash.
> 
> It is good to see you, Ros. You have been really quiet the last few days. I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Have a blessed day, everyone! We are off and running here.


Thank you Toni, I'm feeling better, just been feeling a little flat lately, but I will be fine.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The lighting is not the greatest but I wanted the three patterned sections to be visible.
> I wish I had a mannequin - yours is beautiful.
> I did some searching but they are too expensive. I might likely come across something in France because they sell everything & anything at the brocantes - & on any given Sunday or holiday, there are a dozen within a half hour's drive.
> 
> We usually plan a morning excursion of three in close proximity to each other. You never know what you might find & my husband loves to haggle.


I looked on Craigslist and Freecycle for over a year before finding mine. They are expensive new so it was good fortune when mine showed up. And since it was only for display it didn't matter what size it was. Would love to find some children's size forms now. Do you have Craigslist in Canada or Freecycle?

Are Brocantes flea markets? We have yard sales galore as soon as the weather warms up. People often make a tour guide for themselves and take a day of running around. So-called antique dealers were known for hitting certain sales a day before to try and find old treasures. I gave up on them years ago as the region seemed depleted of older and better quality merchandise. Altho did pick up a great buy on a roof nailer not too long ago and some other bldg supplies. There are a number of flea markets around which have a mix of new and old 'stuff' of a wide variety. Sometimes the conversations are fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> So beautiful and very elegant Jane, of course I love Tango!!! Tango is very lucky to be wrapped in all that love!!!


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Do you have Craigslist in Canada or Freecycle?


I haven't investigated that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is good news, Ronie. Our mountains are far below normal for snowpack this year. Not good for the reservoirs. But we could always get a lot of rain this spring and into the summer. You never know around here.


This is so true... you know the saying about March.. "in like a lion out like a lamb... or in like a lamb and out like a lion" It appears we are going to be seeing that Lion in a few weeks time...LOL We need the rain too.. we didn't get near enough snow pack... I was watching the new show filmed in Washington and noticed right off the mountains that are normally covered in snow year round are nearly bare.. so are ours.. its very sad.. I do hate harsh winters but we really need a few years in a row to get out water levels up!! and to cover our beautiful mountains in their blankets of snow!! 
Oh the show is called 'The Returned' the same thing as 'Resurrection' but with different people..LOL and a bit of a different story line.. same idea.. it was O.K. but I have only seen 1 show.. it could get better...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I looked on Craigslist and Freecycle for over a year before finding mine. They are expensive new so it was good fortune when mine showed up. And since it was only for display it didn't matter what size it was. Would love to find some children's size forms now. Do you have Craigslist in Canada or Freecycle?
> 
> Are Brocantes flea markets? We have yard sales galore as soon as the weather warms up. People often make a tour guide for themselves and take a day of running around. So-called antique dealers were known for hitting certain sales a day before to try and find old treasures. I gave up on them years ago as the region seemed depleted of older and better quality merchandise. Altho did pick up a great buy on a roof nailer not too long ago and some other bldg supplies. There are a number of flea markets around which have a mix of new and old 'stuff' of a wide variety. Sometimes the conversations are fun.


I bought a very cheap mannequin from Kmart, it was about $35.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't investigated that.


Sometimes you can find great buys. Got my new Cuisinart food processor for $30 and bought a missing blade for $25 and still saved almost 70% on cost. Also found my old matching kitchen cabinets for a song. Gave the extra huge cabinets to my wood guy for firewood. That was a big win/win us both.

Freecycle operates on a zero cash basis as it is designed to keep material out of the waste stream. Gave my old couch away to some students within a day of posting and found my new couch which was brand new and turned out to be a very expensive item. So like flea markets, lots of junk but treasures buried in the midst.

Canada may have similar programs/projects. These 2 in the US are community based and I support them and other similar efforts. They are not 1 for 1 exchanges either. So you can use these projects to get rid of excess possessions, too. Once I had a teen ager come for a box of old electronic parts that were useless in my book. Actually it is kind of fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I bought a very cheap mannequin from Kmart, it was about $35.💞


That was lucky. I never could find such things around me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie how wonderful to have a long time friend like this.. she sounds like a great friend and you to her.. It is sad all that she has gone through.. it shows that there is life after addiction.. that is something someone hopelessly addicted doesn't see.. I am glad she got better... 

Caryn thank you for those links!! I have decided that as soon as I get done with this post I am going to make a folder for all these useful links. 

very pretty socks Kaixixang.. I like the first ones.. but I would want the color work to go all the way up ... I wish I was able to get that show.. our PBS doesn't carry it.. 

Jane those markets sound great!! when I was growing up my Mom would take us to all the garage sales.. and there was a huge Flea Market in San Jose Ca about a hours drive from where we lived.. and we would go there a few times a year.. I remember my Mom getting a lot of fake fur material and made herself a robe!! she was so tickled that she was able to get for a few dollars and made a lot of stuff with it.. I just remember the robe...LOL at any rate that made me and my siblings avid 'Junkers'.. LOL plus the fact that my Grand Parents owned a antique shop!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Pam, I love it. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Your snowdrop is so pretty Jane. The beads add just the right amount of sparkle! Of course the presentation is so cute,
> 
> Chris, I love the colors in your yarn for your MV.
> 
> ...


I had not thought of Gerry being Lifelong, because I have two going back to Scotland! One who is actually slightly older than myself, and therefore truly has been around all my life! The one I really loved died of an Ovarian cancer five years ago- so sad that I did not get to Scotland until after her death, although we did go visit her mother who was failing badly by then, physically and mentally, Ruthie and I. But given the quality of our friendship, yes I must think of Gerry as lifelong!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, Gerry has had a rough time. It is interesting that those who have had are often wiser. It just shows how we can be honed by difficulties. She sounds a wonderful woman.


She really is special. And a very fine actress too, although only ever amateur. She has bought herself a Harp to learn to play- but that has had to be put to one side for her Egala work- but it is great that she has been able to help so many struggling youth in her years of work. At one time her practise had about 17 people working in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting links. Thank you.


This whole Party is worthy of bookmarking! I am glad I never remove any of them from my 'watch' list!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This is so true... you know the saying about March.. "in like a lion out like a lamb... or in like a lamb and out like a lion" It appears we are going to be seeing that Lion in a few weeks time...LOL We need the rain too.. we didn't get near enough snow pack... I was watching the new show filmed in Washington and noticed right off the mountains that are normally covered in snow year round are nearly bare.. so are ours.. its very sad.. I do hate harsh winters but we really need a few years in a row to get out water levels up!! and to cover our beautiful mountains in their blankets of snow!!
> Oh the show is called 'The Returned' the same thing as 'Resurrection' but with different people..LOL and a bit of a different story line.. same idea.. it was O.K. but I have only seen 1 show.. it could get better...


I watched that episode, too, and thought it ok. May watch another episode to see if I want to watch any more of them. I looked up the filming location for the show and it said it was up in British Columbia. It looks really pretty there (but so does Washington State)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This whole Party is worthy of bookmarking! I am glad I never remove any of them from my 'watch' list!


I never remove them, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> How wonderful Julie, I hope you post some photos. 💞


As I now have for my handbag, a brilliant little camera bag (cost $7- truly) I doubt I will forget it! (the camera). Good to see you online (although now you are offline) Ros, I had been fretting to know how you were.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sounds like a lovely holiday for you and Ringo, I'm so happy for you Julie. 💞


Thanks so much Ros!
I have really enjoyed my visits to Gerry previously, we have so many interests in common, plus her house is quite stunning- designed by an Architect, rather than just a draftsman, or engineer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane those markets sound great!! ...


They are great fun because you never know what you'll come across. Also it is a nice way to see the surrounding towns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I watched that episode, too, and thought it ok. May watch another episode to see if I want to watch any more of them. I looked up the filming location for the show and it said it was up in British Columbia. It looks really pretty there (but so does Washington State)


Isn't that something... I would never think of British Columbia as having a warming spell.. or dry spell.. I woke up to rain this morning.. I can see grey sky's out there.. I like it when it is like this though.. we call it "coastaly" LOL hubby and I have a way of making up words..

I just got done looking through all the posts this week and put all the tips and great ideas in a folder.. I put all of the Washcloths in a folder too!!  Now I can successfully say I got 'Something' done today..LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie how wonderful to have a long time friend like this.. she sounds like a great friend and you to her.. It is sad all that she has gone through.. it shows that there is life after addiction.. that is something someone hopelessly addicted doesn't see.. I am glad she got better...
> 
> Caryn thank you for those links!! I have decided that as soon as I get done with this post I am going to make a folder for all these useful links.
> 
> ...


I guess Gerry was pretty lucky with her family- her father was a doctor, and a real personality around Dunedin, which at the time was the only Medical School here. Her mother was a gifted Teacher working with the Intellectually challenged, and they would have combined their skills to get the little girl off the morphine. Her brothers (there were four) and sister are pretty special people too. Although it is so sad that her sister who has been a brilliant scholar and teacher, is now suffering a dementia. She was my Biology teacher at my last High School, and the link that leads me to her younger sister. Actually thanks to my Mum, there, for being concerned that I was going to a big city (to us) without any friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I never remove them, either.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Isn't that something... I would never think of British Columbia as having a warming spell.. or dry spell.. I woke up to rain this morning.. I can see grey sky's out there.. I like it when it is like this though.. we call it "coastaly" LOL hubby and I have a way of making up words..
> 
> I just got done looking through all the posts this week and put all the tips and great ideas in a folder.. I put all of the Washcloths in a folder too!!  Now I can successfully say I got 'Something' done today..LOL


I know, but it does. It's really beautiful up there. We make up words like that, too.  It's supposed to be a bit wet today but not much really, I guess.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I now have for my handbag, a brilliant little camera bag (cost $7- truly) I doubt I will forget it! (the camera). Good to see you online (although now you are offline) Ros, I had been fretting to know how you were.


Thank you Julie, that is so sweet of you. 😀 I had a very successful day today. One of my sisters knits baby shawls and my Mum used to always sew them up for her, so when she started knitting again a few years after my Mum died, she asked me to sew them up, which of course I did. Then she wanted to make a teddy bear and I was a bit naughty, I said there's no way I'm going to sew them up (I did say it very sweetly) because I knit them in the round except for the ears, keeping the sewing to a bare minimum. So this morning before my sister arrived I have sewn up two baby shawls for her. When she got here she had another baby shawl to sew up and 4 teddy bears.!!! Anyway she decided that she will sew them all if I show her how. I'm so happy she did it all herself. Well one baby shawl and one teddy bear and she took the other 3 bears home with her to sew up later. Yay!!! 💞 maybe I'm just being mean. I hope not, because who is going to do it for her when I'm no longer here?💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Anyway she decided that she will sew them all if I show her how. I'm so happy she did it all herself...


Great job on enabling your sister - & freeing yourself up for your own sewing up. I hate the sewing up part so I'd be really miffed with someone who asked me to do theirs.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...because who is going to do it for her when I'm no longer here?💞


 :thumbup: You are a good teacher, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great job on enabling your sister - & freeing yourself up for your own sewing up. I hate the sewing up part so I'd be really miffed with someone who asked me to do theirs.


I must admit to a few words under my breath, I was feeling a little overwhelmed and I just feel like I need a little time to sort out my own knitting and get back to my Snowdrop etc. I haven't done any more of it and I'd really love to finish it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: You are a good teacher, Ros.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, that is so sweet of you. 😀 I had a very successful day today. One of my sisters knits baby shawls and my Mum used to always sew them up for her, so when she started knitting again a few years after my Mum died, she asked me to sew them up, which of course I did. Then she wanted to make a teddy bear and I was a bit naughty, I said there's no way I'm going to sew them up (I did say it very sweetly) because I knit them in the round except for the ears, keeping the sewing to a bare minimum. So this morning before my sister arrived I have sewn up two baby shawls for her. When she got here she had another baby shawl to sew up and 4 teddy bears.!!! Anyway she decided that she will sew them all if I show her how. I'm so happy she did it all herself. Well one baby shawl and one teddy bear and she took the other 3 bears home with her to sew up later. Yay!!! 💞 maybe I'm just being mean. I hope not, because who is going to do it for her when I'm no longer here?💞


Well done, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Ros!


Thank you Pam, I really hope everyone doesn't think I'm mean, because I am not!!!💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, that is so sweet of you. 😀 I had a very successful day today. One of my sisters knits baby shawls and my Mum used to always sew them up for her, so when she started knitting again a few years after my Mum died, she asked me to sew them up, which of course I did. Then she wanted to make a teddy bear and I was a bit naughty, I said there's no way I'm going to sew them up (I did say it very sweetly) because I knit them in the round except for the ears, keeping the sewing to a bare minimum. So this morning before my sister arrived I have sewn up two baby shawls for her. When she got here she had another baby shawl to sew up and 4 teddy bears.!!! Anyway she decided that she will sew them all if I show her how. I'm so happy she did it all herself. Well one baby shawl and one teddy bear and she took the other 3 bears home with her to sew up later. Yay!!! 💞 maybe I'm just being mean. I hope not, because who is going to do it for her when I'm no longer here?💞


Thank you, Ros! I am so glad it has been a good day for you- I did try to call- then I ran out of credit! Sounds like you are a wonderful sister, and your Mum sounds pretty great too. You must miss having her around. I know my Mum died far too young, I was only 39 when she passed. What a lot of Teddy Bears in total! And so many baby shawls. How many cousins do you have around, or are they now going to friends?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Ros! I am so glad it has been a good day for you- I did try to call- then I ran out of credit! Sounds like you are a wonderful sister, and your Mum sounds pretty great too. You must miss having her around. I know my Mum died far too young, I was only 39 when she passed. What a lot of Teddy Bears in total! And so many baby shawls. How many cousins do you have around, or are they now going to friends?


My baby shawls go to family, friends, friends of friends, strangers, pretty much when I hear about a new baby coming along, I try to make a shawl or blanket or two and some other goodies if time permits. I used to have a large stash of completed baby items ready to put together a pretty box of goodies. It's a rather sad looking stash now, not so many at the moment, but I'm hoping to build it up again. I have given many items to my GD Keira-Lee for a much later time. My sister gives hers to family and friends. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My baby shawls go to family, friends, friends of friends, strangers, pretty much when I hear about a new baby coming along, I try to make ashwl or blanket or two and doe other goodies if tie permits. I used to have a large stash if completed baby items ready to put together a pretty box of goodies. It's a rather sad looking stash now, not so many at the moment, but I'm hoping to build it up again. I have given many items to my GD Keira-Lee for a much later time. My sister gives hers to family and friends. 💞


There are real advantages to living, where you grew up! I have been shifted, and then moved myself, so many times, I just don't have that sort of network.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are real advantages to living, where you grew up! I have been shifted, and then moved myself, so many times, I just don't have that sort of network.


I think most of that network are friends of my daughters, I don't know that many people anymore, a few of my best friends have died (1 on my birthday) and most of the others have moved away). Maybe there's a message there, perhaps someone's trying to tell me something!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Ros! I am so glad it has been a good day for you- I did try to call- then I ran out of credit! Sounds like you are a wonderful sister, and your Mum sounds pretty great too. You must miss having her around. I know my Mum died far too young, I was only 39 when she passed. What a lot of Teddy Bears in total! And so many baby shawls. How many cousins do you have around, or are they now going to friends?


So sorry that I missed your call Julie and I'm also sorry that your died at a young age. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think most of that network are friends of my daughters, I don't know that many people anymore, a few of my best friends have died (1 on my birthday) and most of the others have moved away). Maybe there's a message there, perhaps someone's trying to tell me something!!!💞


If there is, I don't know that I see it? I do know that my daughter who lives where she has been from the age of 2, has the sort of network that maybe your daughters do too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> So sorry that I missed your call Julie and I'm also sorry that your died at a young age. 💞


It would be so lovely to have an expanding budget! But I have really blown out on phone calls this last few days! I have not mentioned it here- but there have been a lot of frustrating things going on, relating to the new house. But I WILL survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, I am just casting (binding) off the sleeves of the Kaya Shrug- I've located a long circular of the appropriate gauge, and so it is on to the ribbing!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I get myself into situations like that too Ros!!! good for you for standing up for yourself.. she learned to do it.. and you don't have to ...LOL its not being mean it is putting yourself in a position to concentrate on other things.. it is kind of you to take over where your Mom left off.. she really shouldn't ask any more of you 

Beautiful yarn Julie.. it is going to be very pretty when your done ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I get myself into situations like that too Ros!!! good for you for standing up for yourself.. she learned to do it.. and you don't have to ...LOL its not being mean it is putting yourself in a position to concentrate on other things.. it is kind of you to take over where your Mom left off.. she really shouldn't ask any more of you
> 
> Beautiful yarn Julie.. it is going to be very pretty when your done ...


Thanks Ronie
And the mornings are starting to be cooler at last! So I must hurry along with the ribbing- just got to figure out my 'pick up' numbers because my yarn is a finer weight than the design specifies.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So I must hurry along with the ribbing- just got to figure out my 'pick up' numbers because my yarn is a finer weight than the design specifies.


That sounds very familiar to my effort. Not sure I'm going to do another pair in it...am thinking about a scarf/shawl. Except for stranding down on one skein...I'm set for a 6+ yard scarf/shawl. What do you think TLL?


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

That is lovely, have bookmarked it. Just have to learn provisional cast on and do a much better job with kitchener.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You have a great color yarn for your shrug, Julie! I am happy you will have a nice (working?) get-away with a very close friend. I am sorry to hear there have been issues with you new home. Sad to say but whenever one moves there are ALWAYS unexpected costs:-( and hassles to deal with. So I hope you will be able to take care of all those pesky things in your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> That sounds very familiar to my effort. Not sure I'm going to do another pair in it...am thinking about a scarf/shawl. Except for stranding down on one skein...I'm set for a 6+ yard scarf/shawl. What do you think TLL?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> You have a great color yarn for your shrug, Julie! I am happy you will have a nice (working?) get-away with a very close friend. I am sorry to hear there have been issues with you new home. Sad to say but whenever one moves there are ALWAYS unexpected costs:-( and hassles to deal with. So I hope you will be able to take care of all those pesky things in your life.


I am fortunate that I have a very low flash point (have I got that the right way round?) I am a very patient person, it is being a little tough on the little dog, though. But I am trying to walk him several times a day- just been so exhausted with the heat- the weather pundits say it will last through to May. The farmers will have a terrible time through the next year, trying to feed there stock.
You are quite right about the unexpected costs! There was ONE light bulb only left in the house, and it took the best part of $200 to replace them with these eco bulbs we are all supposed to be using now.

The photo is more to a powder blue than exactly true to the colour- but still a useful blue- goes well with my denims.
I am expecting to have to change to the flecked blue part way through the ribbing- I had no project in mind when I bought the yarn- it was just at a very good price for an alpaca mix, and I bought both colours available. 
I can tell you though, having to manage without the washing machine now for more than a month, really makes one appreciate how simple this task normally is with the modern machines!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are expensive light bulbs.. We have some but to replace all of them at once would be quite expensive for me too.. 

I put out applications today.. I'll just have to go door to door now... they don't always advertise that they are looking for work.. So I am going to the places I would like to work first .. 

I have just decided that I will knit until I run out of yarn.. I will get close and if its real close I have some cotton that will blend in ok to bind off with.. maybe if I do a slip stitch on the cast on edge it will blend nice! we will see..  now I am off to knit a little..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Those are expensive light bulbs.. We have some but to replace all of them at once would be quite expensive for me too..
> 
> I put out applications today.. I'll just have to go door to door now... they don't always advertise that they are looking for work.. So I am going to the places I would like to work first ..
> 
> I have just decided that I will knit until I run out of yarn.. I will get close and if its real close I have some cotton that will blend in ok to bind off with.. maybe if I do a slip stitch on the cast on edge it will blend nice! we will see..  now I am off to knit a little..


I thought if I was buying them, better to buy the ones that last- but wow, do you pay a premium for them!

That sounds like a wise approach to the job search.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought if I was buying them, better to buy the ones that last- but wow, do you pay a premium for them!
> 
> That sounds like a wise approach to the job search.


 :shock:

:thumbup:

I like the "off to knit a little" part the best.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a very pretty pair of socks. I have knitted many pairs in my time. These days people here look as though I have lost my marbles if I knit socks. I can't understand that :roll:
> I have downloaded the pattern and might just knit them for myself :thumbup:


Many people have a hard time thinking of doing anything for themselves--everything is store bought and packaged in plastic and more plastic!

Around here people will 'marvel' at my knitting my own socks as if they heard a foreign language for the first time. It is piece of exotica that belongs in another universe is the feeling. For some, tho, they marvel at the ability to actually do it. I have watched some people at meetings when I knit--it is too funny but I like to encourage them to touch the work and experience the project. Hopefully they can learn something about the pleasure of creating your own knit wear


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Those are expensive light bulbs.. We have some but to replace all of them at once would be quite expensive for me too..
> 
> I put out applications today.. I'll just have to go door to door now... they don't always advertise that they are looking for work.. So I am going to the places I would like to work first ..
> 
> I have just decided that I will knit until I run out of yarn.. I will get close and if its real close I have some cotton that will blend in ok to bind off with.. maybe if I do a slip stitch on the cast on edge it will blend nice! we will see..  now I am off to knit a little..


They are expensive and I wouldn't want to have to put out the money to replace them all at one time either! Good luck with your job search, Ronie. And, enjoy your knitting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, thanks for the links on decreases and increases. 

Elizabeth, blocking is easy, because if it doesn't turn out, you can do it again.  But it usually is not too much trouble.

Jane, thanks for the link to Soft Steam Lace. I love it. I gave away my Spring Dance, but I have yarn left. This is the perfect use for it. 

Good luck, Ronie, on your job search.


Ros, you are NOT mean. You need to watch after yourself. You have had enough stress this last year. No need to be overwhelmed with other's projects.

Julie, your yarn looks so warm. I know you are yearning for autumn and cooler temps. So sorry about the new house frustrations. Hopefully, things will settle soon.

Wow, I'm done. You ladies were quite busy this morning. 

Someone had mentioned using a spray starch for lace weight cowls to help them keep their form when wearing. Could you please tell me again?? What starch is best. Thanks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

We have just replaced some lightbulbs with more expensive ones as they kept failing. Ouch! It was expensive.
Ronnie, I hope your job hunt goes successfully.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had not thought of Gerry being Lifelong, because I have two going back to Scotland! One who is actually slightly older than myself, and therefore truly has been around all my life! The one I really loved died of an Ovarian cancer five years ago- so sad that I did not get to Scotland until after her death, although we did go visit her mother who was failing badly by then, physically and mentally, Ruthie and I. But given the quality of our friendship, yes I must think of Gerry as lifelong!


Julie, how startling to see Mom's name and nickname and the reference as your friend. Makes the world seem smaller and now I wonder the origin of it. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, I am just casting (binding) off the sleeves of the Kaya Shrug- I've located a long circular of the appropriate gauge, and so it is on to the ribbing!


Lovely, I can't wait to see it finished Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I get myself into situations like that too Ros!!! good for you for standing up for yourself.. she learned to do it.. and you don't have to ...LOL its not being mean it is putting yourself in a position to concentrate on other things.. it is kind of you to take over where your Mom left off.. she really shouldn't ask any more of you
> 
> Beautiful yarn Julie.. it is going to be very pretty when your done ...


Thank you Ronie, I spend so much time doing for others, sometimes it's just nice to have "me time". I know how selfish that sounds and I'm not a selfish person. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Those are expensive light bulbs.. We have some but to replace all of them at once would be quite expensive for me too..
> 
> I put out applications today.. I'll just have to go door to door now... they don't always advertise that they are looking for work.. So I am going to the places I would like to work first ..
> 
> I have just decided that I will knit until I run out of yarn.. I will get close and if its real close I have some cotton that will blend in ok to bind off with.. maybe if I do a slip stitch on the cast on edge it will blend nice! we will see..  now I am off to knit a little..


Ronie I hope you get a great job working where you would like to with a great boss!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, you are NOT mean. You need to watch after yourself. You have had enough stress this last year. No need to be overwhelmed with other's projects.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, thanks for the links on decreases and increases.
> 
> Elizabeth, blocking is easy, because if it doesn't turn out, you can do it again.  But it usually is not too much trouble.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a topsy turvy world! you have been too cold, and we have been too hot. Things must start coming right before too much longer! Meanwhile I have started the next lot of hand washing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We have just replaced some lightbulbs with more expensive ones as they kept failing. Ouch! It was expensive.
> Ronnie, I hope your job hunt goes successfully.


They can be quite ridiculously pricey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, how startling to see Mom's name and nickname and the reference as your friend. Makes the world seem smaller and now I wonder the origin of it. Thanks for the memories.


I am wondering which is your Mom's name- Gerry (short for Geraldine) or Ruthie (diminutive of Ruth)?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely, I can't wait to see it finished Julie. 💞


I have to recalculate for the ribbing- as I had suspected I might- and also forgot to take my wool needles with me, so really need to stitch the arms first!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things must start coming right before too much longer!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm ready and I'm sure you are too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm ready and I'm sure you are too.


Indeed I am!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone... I went to the health food store and she took my name... I did notice the prices were so high.. it is a wonder she is in business LOL Then I went to a friend of ours shop and explained the hours I could work and she had me fill out a application and said to come back and talk to her.. she may have something for me.. that something will be nights but with weekends off.. I'm not sure I trust it.. but I have been out of work for a few months now.. so I need to take what I can get..  She owns a gift shop so that should be fun.. I will know more later... at least it is a start.. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... at least it is a start.. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone... I went to the health food store and she took my name... I did notice the prices were so high.. it is a wonder she is in business LOL Then I went to a friend of ours shop and explained the hours I could work and she had me fill out a application and said to come back and talk to her.. she may have something for me.. that something will be nights but with weekends off.. I'm not sure I trust it.. but I have been out of work for a few months now.. so I need to take what I can get..  She owns a gift shop so that should be fun.. I will know more later... at least it is a start.. LOL


A good start, Ronie.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Best wishes, Ronnie. How could they not offer you a job. They need to know about all of your talents&#128522;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> A good start, Ronie.


I agree. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Best wishes, Ronnie. How could they not offer you a job. They need to know about all of your talents😊


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone... I went to the health food store and she took my name... I did notice the prices were so high.. it is a wonder she is in business LOL Then I went to a friend of ours shop and explained the hours I could work and she had me fill out a application and said to come back and talk to her.. she may have something for me.. that something will be nights but with weekends off.. I'm not sure I trust it.. but I have been out of work for a few months now.. so I need to take what I can get..  She owns a gift shop so that should be fun.. I will know more later... at least it is a start.. LOL


As someone in real estate once told me, every 'no' is closer to a 'yes.' Hope you don't get too many 'no's.'


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Some nice free patterns from Priscilla White-Tocker:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Priscilla%20White-Tocker&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs

I particularly like _ Welcome Emily_ & _ Remembering Edna_ .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice Jane. Downloaded the Muse for Justice especially like the Melody Angel. Smaller projects than the ones you singled out but more my speed. The Melody Angel as a stole would work as a nice head/neck scarf I think in a very light wt yarn. I am really taken by the feel of the Snowdrop we did. That was my first lace wt project I think.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I already had one in my library. I have two more colours of yarn like I used for Mountain Mist, which might look really good with some,of these patterns.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Some nice free patterns from Priscilla White-Tocker:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Priscilla%20White-Tocker&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
> 
> I particularly like _ Welcome Emily_ & _ Remembering Edna_ .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Through the Seasons shawl so far. I put it aside to work on Lace Snowdrop, but am now concentrating on it. I have one more chart left to do then I will be caught up, ready for the next clue on Monday. This is it after Clue 3. I decided toadd some beads although they were not called for in the pattern.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, sometimes I come back after being gone just for a morning and there are pages.  Take your time, we'll just make more.


Oh so true Bev, lol. I finally check into this weeks LP and there are 22 pages! All good stuff  I am only 5 pages in but have to get some work done, after all they don't pay me to read the LP.

So great to see you DFL. You started something quite wonderful. We are all lace and chart addicts now  Thanks for the translation links and the Shetland shawl pattern. I was quite surprised how lovely it looks with the variegated yarn.

We get another treat: Sue and Miss Pam are doing the same shawl with different yarns. Thanks for posting your progress.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are beautiful pattern additions, Jane! Thank you!

I like the addition of the beads on your Through the Seasons, Sue. That little bit of sparkle is a nice touch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wish me luck. I am off shortly for another hearing test, to see if there has been any improvement since the last one a couple of weeks ago and a course of meds. In that time I have had several dizzy spells with the worst one on Sunday evening, when I finished up in the ER, not because of the dizziness but because my right leg went numb. Fortunately an MRI showed it was not a stroke, but the dr didn't know what it was. I saw my family doctor earlier this week and he referred me to a neurologist. It is weird as my leg is still numb, whether I am sitting, standing, lying down or walking, but I have no problem with walking, thank goodness. I don't know whether there is any connection with the Menieres or not, but at least I have that appointment with my ENT this morning. The good thing is that it doesn't stop me knitting at all!

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen - Now I know who to blame for my latest collection! :XD: :XD: :XD: 

I won't be doing more than moving these to my collection of Ravelry/KP member folder as I'm going to do TLL's pattern(s) first. But you're an interesting influence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am off shortly for another hearing test, to see if there has been any improvement since the last one a couple of weeks ago and a course of meds. In that time I have had several dizzy spells with the worst one on Sunday evening, when I finished up in the ER, not because of the dizziness but because my right leg went numb. Fortunately an MRI showed it was not a stroke, but the dr didn't know what it was. I saw my family doctor earlier this week and he referred me to a neurologist. It is weird as my leg is still numb, whether I am sitting, standing, lying down or walking, but I have no problem with walking, thank goodness. I don't know whether there is any connection with the Menieres or not, but at least I have that appointment with my ENT this morning. The good thing is that it doesn't stop me knitting at all!
> 
> Sue


LUCK


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my Through the Seasons shawl ...I decided toadd some beads ...


Way to go, Sue 
I can see those beads in there - I plan to add some, as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck.


Good luck!


> The good thing is that it doesn't stop me knitting at all!


I guess it could always be worse. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...But you're an interesting influence.


At least you didn't say "bad."


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue. I really like your beaded addition to Through the Seasons. I hope the hearing teat shows an improvement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I was just finishing off my Shetland lace scarf & used Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off - but I referred to this video as opposed to the one that Bev mentioned previously:





Same thing, of course, except that at the end, Cat includes a little tip - that some of you probably use anyway - but it does finish the work so nicely when you are working in the round. I use it when I do socks - & in this case the border works around the whole thing so it is the same idea. At about the 3 1/2 minute mark, she shows how to finish it so that it looks continuous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am off shortly for another hearing test, to see if there has been any improvement since the last one a couple of weeks ago and a course of meds. In that time I have had several dizzy spells with the worst one on Sunday evening, when I finished up in the ER, not because of the dizziness but because my right leg went numb. Fortunately an MRI showed it was not a stroke, but the dr didn't know what it was. I saw my family doctor earlier this week and he referred me to a neurologist. It is weird as my leg is still numb, whether I am sitting, standing, lying down or walking, but I have no problem with walking, thank goodness. I don't know whether there is any connection with the Menieres or not, but at least I have that appointment with my ENT this morning. The good thing is that it doesn't stop me knitting at all!
> 
> Sue


I know you do mainstream medicine, but check out chiropractic, traditional energy based osteopathy for possible subluxations in the spine. There may also be some clotting issue that is preventing circulation. Good luck.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your encouragement.. I have to admit looking for work at 58 is a bit scary and can make a person a bit fragile!! I feel better today.. and all your encouragement makes me feel great!!!   I wish I could put you all down in my 'contacts'

Sue you shawl is looking great!! I love your stitches.. I am working on mine.. of course it I am working on my tension while I knit the snowdrop..LOL one half will be loosey goosey and the other will have better definition.. its fine! once it is on no one will notice and it could even out somewhat in the blocking stage..
I sure hope you feel better soon.. I'm so sorry you have had these health challenges.. Its pretty scary though and I pray you get the feeling back in your leg! and that your hearing test comes back with improvement..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was just finishing off my Shetland lace scarf & used Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off - but I referred to this video as opposed to the one that Bev mentioned previously:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great finish technique and so timely for this weeks topic. I have began doing this last year when I got fed up with my nasty little glitches in BO's on circular projects.

But what these little things teach me on a bigger level is that if we stop our usual protocols and think for a very brief second, we would come up with the same type of solutions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your knitting through the seasons is coming along in your typically beautiful fashion. beads sound like a good idea for this pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was just finishing off my Shetland lace scarf & used Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off - but I referred to this video as opposed to the one that Bev mentioned previously:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the place I find mine too.. I love that little trick with the darning needle.. it finish's it off perfectly!! I love her way of explaining things.. very calm and a matter of fact style.. it sure helped when I felt like I was knitting with my hands over my head and upside down when I was first learning..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, I snuck in and read a few more pages, up to page 9 now, and wanted to comment before I forget.

Lovely Kimani Miss Pam. Stevieland does design beautiful shawls and you did a great job with this one.

Woo Woo Tricia for finishing Snowdrop. I am assuming a picture will show up sometime in the next 12 or so pages so am looking forward to seeing it.

Great idea with the stitch markers Ronie. Jessica Jean is a wealth of information isn't she?

Bev, I have knit a mobius loop unintentionally, lol. Cast on for a skirt and twisted the stitches, more than once, doh.

Back to work


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some nice free patterns from Priscilla White-Tocker:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Priscilla%20White-Tocker&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
> 
> I particularly like _ Welcome Emily_ & _ Remembering Edna_ .


Very nice. And of course I just had to save to my library _Pamela's Cottage_! Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my Through the Seasons shawl so far. I put it aside to work on Lace Snowdrop, but am now concentrating on it. I have one more chart left to do then I will be caught up, ready for the next clue on Monday. This is it after Clue 3. I decided toadd some beads although they were not called for in the pattern.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue. I am starting on clue 2 today. I'm planning to add some beads to it, too. Yesterday I worked on the March clue of the Beaded Lace Scarf and am now caught up with that one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, I snuck in and read a few more pages, up to page 9 now, and wanted to comment before I forget.
> 
> Lovely Kimani Miss Pam. Stevieland does design beautiful shawls and you did a great job with this one.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am off shortly for another hearing test, to see if there has been any improvement since the last one a couple of weeks ago and a course of meds. In that time I have had several dizzy spells with the worst one on Sunday evening, when I finished up in the ER, not because of the dizziness but because my right leg went numb. Fortunately an MRI showed it was not a stroke, but the dr didn't know what it was. I saw my family doctor earlier this week and he referred me to a neurologist. It is weird as my leg is still numb, whether I am sitting, standing, lying down or walking, but I have no problem with walking, thank goodness. I don't know whether there is any connection with the Menieres or not, but at least I have that appointment with my ENT this morning. The good thing is that it doesn't stop me knitting at all!
> Good luck!
> Sue


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sue your shawl looks great and I love the color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you are able to get some answers today, Sue.

I'm with Tanya on the chiropractic end. We have always had wonderful help and results when we gone that direction.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV

So then checked out the designer, Joyce Fassbender, on Ravlery, because her name seemed familiar. Turns out that I had a couple of her designs already but there are a couple of others in her free offerings that I liked:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Joyce%20Fassbender&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV
> 
> So then checked out the designer, Joyce Fassbender, on Ravlery, because her name seemed familiar. Turns out that I had a couple of her designs already but there are a couple of others in her free offerings that I liked:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Joyce%20Fassbender&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


Very neat work. That doily is a sweet and quick project.

And I like here Pretty Maids shawl--really good size and good rhythm in the pattern.

thanx for sending.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV
> 
> So then checked out the designer, Joyce Fassbender, on Ravlery, because her name seemed familiar. Turns out that I had a couple of her designs already but there are a couple of others in her free offerings that I liked:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Joyce%20Fassbender&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


Thank you, Jane! I really like that Lydia's Lily Pad and was so surprised to see her Tsidfy Shawlette Pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tsidfy-shawlette It looks so much like the attempt I made a year ago when I was trying to make something with a pansy in it. The overall design is almost spot on to what I was trying to do. Crazy! (When things settle down here, I will try that again.  )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the new pattern links!!! isn't that something Toni!! It looks like a fun knit too 

here is something some of you probably get in your emails 
http://www.interweavestore.com/piecework-may-june-2012?et_mid=732117&rid=245277757 
I thought a dollar a magazine is pretty good.. and when it comes to these that is a great price.. I love the Knitting Traditions and Piecework

I just clicked on my shared link and it only takes you to 1 magazine that is for $1.00 I'll try to find where they are all listed  and re-post my link


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, I snuck in and read a few more pages, up to page 9 now, and wanted to comment before I forget.
> 
> Lovely Kimani Miss Pam. Stevieland does design beautiful shawls and you did a great job with this one.
> 
> ...


I missed this in the thread!! I look forward to seeing it too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.interweavestore.com/knitting/knitting-sale?dir=asc&order=price

http://www.interweavestore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=piecework

Leave it to Interweave to complicate the search's.. I just looked for lowest price in these links..  I am looking at using up my gift card so I think I will pick up a few of these


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the new pattern links!!! isn't that something Toni!! It looks like a fun knit too
> 
> here is something some of you probably get in your emails
> http://www.interweavestore.com/piecework-may-june-2012?et_mid=732117&rid=245277757
> ...


Finding this offer not working. Tried to do it as a download as S & H begins at $6 for the $1 magazine. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finding this offer not working. Tried to do it as a download as S & H begins at $6 for the $1 magazine. Not my cup of tea.


Wow that seems very steep!! I wonder what it would be for 3 or 4 magazines.. considering that some are $15.00 normally it is still not a bad price but very misleading .. and a disappointment for sure..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Wow that seems very steep!! I wonder what it would be for 3 or 4 magazines.. considering that some are $15.00 normally it is still not a bad price but very misleading .. and a disappointment for sure..


It was only a dollar short of the postage to NZ- I looked into sending it via a friend in Wyoming- but decided that was silly, and backed out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> it sure helped when I felt like I was knitting with my hands over my head and upside down when I was first learning..


We were all there at one time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for the patterns. I really like Lovely Betsy.  Thanks also for the link to Cat's video. I love her videos. Will be watching to catch the extra tip. 

Sue, sorry to hear of your complications. Hope they can figure things out for you. Lovely start on your Through the Seasons shawl.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering which is your Mom's name- Gerry (short for Geraldine) or Ruthie (diminutive of Ruth)?


Mom's name was Geraldine and got shortened to Gerry by co-workers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I really ought to stop coming in here during work, lol. I am up to page 15 so am stopping to comment on the goings on so far.

Welcome Elizabeth48 to our little group of yarn enablers 

You go girl Toni!

Chris, love the warm and comfy colors of your MV. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.

How wonderful Julie that Ringo gets to go. I hope you enjoy yourselves  And it's great that you will be visiting with a long time friend.

Ooh Jane, very pretty Snowdrop. That color would look great on me should you or Tango tire of it, lol.

I like those socks from Rachel Coopery KX, thanks for posting. Looks like a nice challenge.

Ok, back to work (for now, hee hee).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Mom's name was Geraldine and got shortened to Gerry by co-workers.


We just lost a very special lady by that name and nickname. Only very special babies must have received that name.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV
> 
> So then checked out the designer, Joyce Fassbender, on Ravlery, because her name seemed familiar. Turns out that I had a couple of her designs already but there are a couple of others in her free offerings that I liked:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Joyce%20Fassbender&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs


She has a lot of nice patterns! Thanks again, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Ooh Jane, very pretty Snowdrop...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad you guys like the patterns.
Are these the fingerless gloves that ... ?Chris? knit a little while back?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-transitions-mitts
Free for the moment with the coupon code: SWEET

ETA: not the same but similar, maybe - since only a new release.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Mom's name was Geraldine and got shortened to Gerry by co-workers.


I know only two Geraldines, the second one is known always as Gendy, but we do have a town in the South Island, Geraldine, famous here for Blackcurrants, and Blackcurrant juice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I got a job!! YAY... it is a pay cut to start.. but if I can do it for the next 7 years then I can retire!! ...This is what I told her.. I think she liked that  I was embarrassed by my application because the normal reason I leave a job is because they have passed away.. that gets a bit morbid on a application.. so I left a lot blank.. She said I didn't need any references because she was my reference  cute right?? It is at the gift shop.. it gets very lively during the tourist season because it also handles the river boat rides.. that will be fun to see so many people from all over! It slows down during the off season.. all good... I can breath now..LOL Hubby will be thrilled too 

I took a close look at all those $1.00 magazines and I have them all but the crochet one.. I'll have to think on this.. It is one I really wanted so I might just go for it!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got a job!!


Yeah for Ronie!!! Good for youYou will definitely get a chance to show off you "hospitality" skills.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Yeah for Ronie!!! Good for youYou will definitely get a chance to show off you "hospitality" skills.


Thanks Jan!! it will something new that is for sure ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got a job!! YAY... ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!!  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my Through the Seasons shawl so far. I put it aside to work on Lace Snowdrop, but am now concentrating on it. I have one more chart left to do then I will be caught up, ready for the next clue on Monday. This is it after Clue 3. I decided toadd some beads although they were not called for in the pattern.
> 
> Sue


Looking lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Wish me luck. I am off shortly for another hearing test, to see if there has been any improvement since the last one a couple of weeks ago and a course of meds. In that time I have had several dizzy spells with the worst one on Sunday evening, when I finished up in the ER, not because of the dizziness but because my right leg went numb. Fortunately an MRI showed it was not a stroke, but the dr didn't know what it was. I saw my family doctor earlier this week and he referred me to a neurologist. It is weird as my leg is still numb, whether I am sitting, standing, lying down or walking, but I have no problem with walking, thank goodness. I don't know whether there is any connection with the Menieres or not, but at least I have that appointment with my ENT this morning. The good thing is that it doesn't stop me knitting at all!
> 
> Sue


I do wish you luck Sue and I hope they find out what is causing the numbness in your leg. 💞 happy knitting Sue!!! 😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got a job!! YAY... it is a pay cut to start.. but if I can do it for the next 7 years then I can retire!! ...This is what I told her.. I think she liked that  I was embarrassed by my application because the normal reason I leave a job is because they have passed away.. that gets a bit morbid on a application.. so I left a lot blank.. She said I didn't need any references because she was my reference  cute right?? It is at the gift shop.. it gets very lively during the tourist season because it also handles the river boat rides.. that will be fun to see so many people from all over! It slows down during the off season.. all good... I can breath now..LOL Hubby will be thrilled too
> 
> I took a close look at all those $1.00 magazines and I have them all but the crochet one.. I'll have to think on this.. It is one I really wanted so I might just go for it!!


Congratulations Ronie, that's wonderful news. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got a job!! YAY... it is a pay cut to start.. but if I can do it for the next 7 years then I can retire!! ...This is what I told her.. I think she liked that  I was embarrassed by my application because the normal reason I leave a job is because they have passed away.. that gets a bit morbid on a application.. so I left a lot blank.. She said I didn't need any references because she was my reference  cute right?? It is at the gift shop.. it gets very lively during the tourist season because it also handles the river boat rides.. that will be fun to see so many people from all over! It slows down during the off season.. all good... I can breath now..LOL Hubby will be thrilled too
> 
> I took a close look at all those $1.00 magazines and I have them all but the crochet one.. I'll have to think on this.. It is one I really wanted so I might just go for it!!


Fantastic news, Ronie!!!! When do you start? So happy for you to not have to go through a long, drawn out process of job hunting. Sounds like it will be a fun job. Way to go!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I got a job!! YAY... it is a pay cut to start.. but if I can do it for the next 7 years then I can retire!! ...This is what I told her.. I think she liked that  I was embarrassed by my application because the normal reason I leave a job is because they have passed away.. that gets a bit morbid on a application.. so I left a lot blank.. She said I didn't need any references because she was my reference  cute right?? It is at the gift shop.. it gets very lively during the tourist season because it also handles the river boat rides.. that will be fun to see so many people from all over! It slows down during the off season.. all good... I can breath now..LOL Hubby will be thrilled too
> 
> I took a close look at all those $1.00 magazines and I have them all but the crochet one.. I'll have to think on this.. It is one I really wanted so I might just go for it!!


Congratulations, Ronie!!! How fun! You will have such a great time, you-people-person-you!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You go girl Toni!


Off the top of my head, I'm not sure what I did, but "Thank You, Melanie!"


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Glad you guys like the patterns.
> Are these the fingerless gloves that ... ?Chris? knit a little while back?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-transitions-mitts
> Free for the moment with the coupon code: SWEET
> ...


I remember those! Thanks!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

YAY, Ronie. Way to go. It sounds like a lovely people job. You will be dealing with all kinds of people. Slowing down in the winter is always fun!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> YAY, Ronie..... Slowing down in the winter is always fun!!


More knitting time!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried that Interweave sale 4 times, at least (I am persistent) and got nowheres with the download of the magazines. They did charge less if you bought more than 1 issue but it was no longer interesting as it wasn't much of a sale.

Congrats on landing a job. You had said you wanted a new career and looks like you got your wish. Also a people centered position that should suit you well.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am interested, Sue, in the outcome of your tests, which I thought were today. Hoping and praying that you have positive improvement in your hearing and just generally good news


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Glad you guys like the patterns.
> Are these the fingerless gloves that ... ?Chris? knit a little while back?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-transitions-mitts
> Free for the moment with the coupon code: SWEET
> ...


Not the same as any I have knitted yet but they are by Deborah Thomasello who normally does all colorwork. Maybe she created this as a way to get more people to know her name and get interested in her patterns.

Julie, I am sorry to hear that there are issues at the new home. If I lived near you (I would be enjoying hot weather) and I would come over to try to fix the washing machine hose and whatever else we might be able to fix. Luckily you will get to go on a vacation soon.

Sue, know that you will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery. That the doctors will quickly be able to determine what is the matter and that it will be healed without medications.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. you have all been very supportive  I can't believe what a great day today has been.. I also thought of the extra knitting time in the winter


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have managed to fix the hose, the problem now is the tub that the water drains through. Summer, as I have got older is not my favourite time although it is good with the plants one can harvest. I go on holiday in July.



KittyChris said:


> Not the same as any I have knitted yet but they are by Deborah Thomasello who normally does all colorwork. Maybe she created this as a way to get more people to know her name and get interested in her patterns.
> 
> Julie, I am sorry to hear that there are issues at the new home. If I lived near you (I would be enjoying hot weather) and I would come over to try to fix the washing machine hose and whatever else we might be able to fix. Luckily you will get to go on a vacation soon.
> 
> Sue, know that you will be in my prayers for a speedy recovery. That the doctors will quickly be able to determine what is the matter and that it will be healed without medications.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats Roni on the new job, sure sound like it might be kind of fun.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Through the Seasons Shawl looks great Sue. Like the addition of the beads!
(Just made myself laugh. Instead of addition I wrote addiction by mistake)
Hope all went well today at the doctors and that they can figure out why you are getting numbness. Glad it is not effecting your knitting :thumbup: 

Roni congrats on getting a job so quickly! Sounds like it will be a fun one.

Jane, thanks again for all the pattern links. I added quite a few to my library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Bloomsn Things is mystery reversible shawl/stole from fingering weight yarn. 
Start Date: March 28 
End Date: no official date 
FREE until March 27.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bloomsn-things


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bloomsn Things is mystery reversible shawl/stole from fingering weight yarn.
> Start Date: March 28
> End Date: no official date
> FREE until March 27.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bloomsn-things


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bloomsn Things is mystery reversible shawl/stole from fingering weight yarn.
> Start Date: March 28
> End Date: no official date
> FREE until March 27.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bloomsn-things


Thanks, Jane! Knit and Purl will be quite a change from what we have been doing!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a link to making pompoms with your yarn winder. 

http://betzwhite.com/2015/03/make-perfect-pompoms-using-your-yarn-winder.html#.VQI5MeGA1Mt


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone.. you have all been very supportive  I can't believe what a great day today has been.. I also thought of the extra knitting time in the winter


Ronnie, I forgot to congratulate you on getting a job. Good luck with that!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, Tanya. 
Sue


tamarque said:


> I know you do mainstream medicine, but check out chiropractic, traditional energy based osteopathy for possible subluxations in the spine. There may also be some clotting issue that is preventing circulation. Good luck.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a link to making pompoms with your yarn winder.
> 
> http://betzwhite.com/2015/03/make-perfect-pompoms-using-your-yarn-winder.html#.VQI5MeGA1Mt


What a great idea!!! Thanks, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni for the suggestion. I have no idea what the doc will say on Monday. The ENT dr today said I definitely need to see the neurologist.

The hearing test didn't show much change from the previous one, so he said I should see it as the new norm! I am still hopeful that maybe there will be some improvement down the road. My hearing did improve a couple of years ago. He was sceptical then when I told him that I thought I could 'hear' alright again and then when the hearing test confirmed it, he said he had never seen that happen before, so maybe it will improve again. Whether it does or not I am just grateful that I had a couple of years where it was back to normal.

As for the dizziness, he suggested some exercises for one particular type of dizziness I have been experiencing, although he then told me not to try until after I see the neurologist.

I am going to try and not take the antivertigo med tomorrow. In the past I carried them my pills with me to take in case I had an attack,and had basically been ok for several,years but since Sunday I have taken to prevent an attack, but I am home all day tomorrow so think it is a good time to try without, as I really do not like taking pills. I am ready to try and get back to normal life.

Sue


TLL said:


> I hope you are able to get some answers today, Sue.
> 
> I'm with Tanya on the chiropractic end. We have always had wonderful help and results when we gone that direction.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great, Ronie. When do you start?
Sue


Ronie said:


> Ok I got a job!! YAY... it is a pay cut to start.. but if I can do it for the next 7 years then I can retire!! ...This is what I told her.. I think she liked that  I was embarrassed by my application because the normal reason I leave a job is because they have passed away.. that gets a bit morbid on a application.. so I left a lot blank.. She said I didn't need any references because she was my reference  cute right?? It is at the gift shop.. it gets very lively during the tourist season because it also handles the river boat rides.. that will be fun to see so many people from all over! It slows down during the off season.. all good... I can breath now..LOL Hubby will be thrilled too
> 
> I took a close look at all those $1.00 magazines and I have them all but the crochet one.. I'll have to think on this.. It is one I really wanted so I might just go for it!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Looking lovely Sue. 💞


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I am a happy little vegemite! 'Knitpicks is shipping to Australia' ( says she.... singing very badly!!!!!!!!!!!) I did buy some sock wool when Shopmate came online late last year, but I have long lusted for lace yarns you all talk about, when reading here. sooo, looking forward to this. Shirley.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am ready to try and get back to normal life.
> 
> Sue


I bet you are. You are in my prayers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

shirley m said:


> I am a happy little vegemite! 'Knitpicks is shipping to Australia' ( says she.... singing very badly!!!!!!!!!!!) I did buy some sock wool when Shopmate came online late last year, but I have long lusted for lace yarns you all talk about, when reading here. sooo, looking forward to this. Shirley.


Whoo Hoo!!! Happy DaNcE!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronnie, I forgot to congratulate you on getting a job. Good luck with that!


from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shirley m said:


> I am a happy little vegemite! 'Knitpicks is shipping to Australia' ( says she.... singing very badly!!!!!!!!!!!) I did buy some sock wool when Shopmate came online late last year, but I have long lusted for lace yarns you all talk about, when reading here. sooo, looking forward to this. Shirley.


Good to see you are still with us, Shirley!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I bet you are. You are in my prayers.


And mine, too, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern is available for free until March 31st
Luck o' the Irish Cowl by Kristen Ashbaugh-Helmreich
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luck-o-the-irish-cowl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is available for free until March 31st
> Luck o' the Irish Cowl by Kristen Ashbaugh-Helmreich
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luck-o-the-irish-cowl


You are such a pattern finder!!! Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie,
Congratulations on finding a job so quick. Hope it works and leaves you with plenty of knitting time.

I know what you mean about finding a job as we get older. Businesses either figure we will retire soon and not worth training or we can't do the job as quickly as a younger person, or we have more health issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie,
> Congratulations on finding a job so quick. Hope it works and leaves you with plenty of knitting time.
> 
> I know what you mean about finding a job as we get older. Businesses either figure we will retire soon and not worth training or we can't do the job as quickly as a younger person, or we have more health issues.


Unfortunately there is a measure of truth in all that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is really good news, Ronnie. Made my day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you are still with us, Shirley!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> You are such a pattern finder!!! Thanks!!! :thumbup:


They stalk me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They stalk me.


I knew it had to be something like that.  Thank goodness it is only the good ones that stalk you. 

Shirley, so glad to hear about Knitpicks. You know, of course, we will want to see your first lace projects. And any others, you have lying around. 

Sue, you are in my prayers also. Hugs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is one for kaixixang: Juliette Shawl by Jessie Rayot
http://jessieathome.com/2015/03/juliette-shawl.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love that one, Jane. I would love to knit one with a neck like that, no tails to get loose.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=...

I think this is interesting, because if could be made into a tam.

Ronie, didn't you make a tam out of a circular pattern we did with Mommes Lysedug?

Just an idea.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They stalk me.


LOL!!! I'm with Bev on this. I am sure glad it is the good ones that find you. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=...
> 
> I think this is interesting, because if could be made into a tam.
> ...


That is such a pretty one. It would make a very nice tam. And yes, I remember Ronie making that one out of the Mommes Lysedug pattern. It was so pretty!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, that would make a lovely tam.  I like that pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> At least you didn't say "bad."


LOL

Good luck Ronie! As I read further I may see that you got a position but commenting as I catch up  Yep, you got the job in the gift shop. Very cool. I am happy that you found something that you will enjoy. I took a 20% pay cut for the position I have now. 10 years later still not back to where I was but I do not have to drive to Miami (hour plus even carpooling for the final eleven miles). With a shorter drive I am not so cranky when I get to work or get home. Not a bad trade-off.

When the US started to ban incandescent bulbs DH and I bought out our local store, lol. Neither of us like the light produced by compact fluorescent bulbs and sadly you cannot throw them out in your regular trash. They have to be brought to a household hazardous waste facility. I have a box waiting in the garage with a bunch of them.

Good luck with the doctors Sue. I hope they find the source of your numbness. As we both know the vertigo due to Meniere's has no known cause. Glad you still get to knit. We would be quite bereft if we did not get to see your lovely work, selfish I know  My hearing is never expected to get better in the affected ear so reading that yours did is very encouraging.

Great looking texture in your Seasons shawl Sue.

I put some of the $1 magazines in my cart only to find out they were charging $18 for shipping. Ouch. Not worth it for me.

Toni - the you go girl was for your motorcycle ride 

Finally caught up! Well with reading anyways, lol. My knitting is still far behind. Thanks for all the links. Jane, you are a pattern finding machine!

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is one for kaixixang: Juliette Shawl by Jessie Rayot
> http://jessieathome.com/2015/03/juliette-shawl.html


jane--what a nice crochet neck shawl. I can see it done in a fine silken type very soft yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL
> 
> Good luck Ronie! As I read further I may see that you got a position but commenting as I catch up  Yep, you got the job in the gift shop. Very cool. I am happy that you found something that you will enjoy. I took a 20% pay cut for the position I have now. 10 years later still not back to where I was but I do not have to drive to Miami (hour plus even carpooling for the final eleven miles). With a shorter drive I am not so cranky when I get to work or get home. Not a bad trade-off.
> 
> ...


Visited Miami a couple of times years ago and still remember the traffic and drive as being very un-nice. Definitely can relate to your travel/good humor trade off. I live in a rural area where travel is very easy and gave up making a lot more money if I was willing to travel 4 hours/day. Never worth it to me.

Thanks for validating my frustration with Interweave and its alleged sale!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is available for free until March 31st
> Luck o' the Irish Cowl by Kristen Ashbaugh-Helmreich
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luck-o-the-irish-cowl


Thank you for this pattern link, Jane. I see now why you are such a knitting Diva. You were forced into it with trying to keep up with all these wonderful patterns stalking you😃

Sue, I am praying for your health and the medical support team you have chosen (and may add to your team yet) for wisdom and discernment for the best outcome for you😊.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...You were forced into it with trying to keep up with all these wonderful patterns stalking you...


You do what you have to in order to survive, I guess. 
;-)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You do what you have to in order to survive, I guess.
> ;-)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You do what you have to in order to survive, I guess.
> ;-)


And sometimes you do it for the little dog (in my case!)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And sometimes you do it for the little dog (in my case!)


Yay for little dogs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I came across this cute pattern free from KnitPicks:
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55810220&media=RAV&utm_source=...
> 
> I think this is interesting, because if could be made into a tam.
> ...


Yes I did!! great memory... it turned out great.. I just kept knitting around and around decreasing until it fit..LOL my son's GF still gets comments on it  I think it was one of the first things I made for her..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Toni - the you go girl was for your motorcycle ride


LOL!!! It was great! The winds have calmed today. We just might have to take them out again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Does this look familiar?
Shell Suncatcher  Free Crochet Pattern

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/2011/01/05/010511-fp320-shell-suncatcher-free-crochet-pattern/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a great conversation about this this winter, didn't we, Jane? I think that Tamarque was looking for a pattern.

Lovely pattern, by the way.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes I did!! great memory... it turned out great.. I just kept knitting around and around decreasing until it fit..LOL my son's GF still gets comments on it  I think it was one of the first things I made for her..


I found a picture of it! This is my son's GF she is wearing it while modeling my ALB!!  I think the lily pad pattern would make a great tam! I also like the snowflake... I wonder if a person could put a thin enough coat of glow in the dark paint on the snowflakes and hang them in the windows.. I have a window no one from the outside can see..  I'll give it a try with a swatch!!

Sue I meant to answer your question... I start next tuesday just for a few hours and a few days.. then she will put me on the schedual.. if I work out ok.. I have been a clerk before and that was before everything was scanned so I am sure I'll do fine..

Thanks again everyone... you all have been terrific!!

Melanie I give you 2 :thumbup: :thumbup: for getting through all the posts!! LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay! I caught up on all the reading. Forgive me if I don't comment individually but there has been so much going on with you all - bike rides (well done); new jobs (congrats); problems with household appliances ( :thumbdown: ); health blips (hope you are feeling better and get appropriate treatment); tons and tons of useful links and patterns; and of course, beautiful finished shawls. It almost feels like I caught up on a soap opera - but far more interesting.
I hope this is now the correct place to post pics of my little cotton Snowdrop (9.5" x 51"). I would normally prefer wider and longer but wanted to use up this yarn. It actually makes a nice little neck warmer for a cool British summer day and I think will probably be claimed by my mothet-in-law.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh by the way... did anyone see this... I found it very cute!
http://blog.lionbrand.com/2015/03/10/franklin-habits-destash-diary/?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=%3A%3A+Keeping+reading+Franklin%27s+Destash+Diary+%3A%3A&utm_content=9+Perfectly+Painterly+Patterns+to+Knit+%26+Crochet&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+03132015

Linda that is beautiful! I love it in cotton... thanks for sharing.. I see now that both ends are not mirror images.. this make me know that I can start the bottom edge soon and not worry about loosing a row of leaves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay for little dogs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yay! I caught up on all the reading. Forgive me if I don't comment individually but there has been so much going on with you all - bike rides (well done); new jobs (congrats); problems with household appliances ( :thumbdown: ); health blips (hope you are feeling better and get appropriate treatment); tons and tons of useful links and patterns; and of course, beautiful finished shawls. It almost feels like I caught up on a soap opera - but far more interesting.
> I hope this is now the correct place to post pics of my little cotton Snowdrop (9.5" x 51"). I would normally prefer wider and longer but wanted to use up this yarn. It actually makes a nice little neck warmer for a cool British summer day and I think will probably be claimed by my mothet-in-law.


It's lovely, Linda!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yay! I caught up on all the reading. Forgive me if I don't comment individually but there has been so much going on with you all - bike rides (well done); new jobs (congrats); problems with household appliances ( :thumbdown: ); health blips (hope you are feeling better and get appropriate treatment); tons and tons of useful links and patterns; and of course, beautiful finished shawls. It almost feels like I caught up on a soap opera - but far more interesting.
> I hope this is now the correct place to post pics of my little cotton Snowdrop (9.5" x 51"). I would normally prefer wider and longer but wanted to use up this yarn. It actually makes a nice little neck warmer for a cool British summer day and I think will probably be claimed by my mothet-in-law.


I think I prefer Snowdrop in pale. I like this one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, that is beautiful. A very pretty summer colour :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda that is beautiful! I love it in cotton... thanks for sharing.. I see now that both ends are not mirror images.. this make me know that I can start the bottom edge soon and not worry about loosing a row of leaves.


Thank you Ronie, glad it helps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Miss Pam, lurker 2and Normaedern. It really does look summery - just need a summer to go with it now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Linda. Perfectly defined stitches  Wish my YO's were half as nice.

Thanks for the laugh Ronie. I like the one about hoping he did not look under the porch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...This is my son's GF she is wearing it while modeling my ALB!! ...


Great work on both counts!
So are you going to make a Lily Pad hat?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Miss Pam, lurker 2and Normaedern. It really does look summery - just need a summer to go with it now.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And I am looking for Autumn- 27 again today. And we have a category 5 tropical cyclone bearing down on us!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful colour. Makes me think of crocuses and springtime.You did a great job with it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Yay! I caught up on all the reading. Forgive me if I don't comment individually but there has been so much going on with you all - bike rides (well done); new jobs (congrats); problems with household appliances ( :thumbdown: ); health blips (hope you are feeling better and get appropriate treatment); tons and tons of useful links and patterns; and of course, beautiful finished shawls. It almost feels like I caught up on a soap opera - but far more interesting.
> I hope this is now the correct place to post pics of my little cotton Snowdrop (9.5" x 51"). I would normally prefer wider and longer but wanted to use up this yarn. It actually makes a nice little neck warmer for a cool British summer day and I think will probably be claimed by my mothet-in-law.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... my little cotton Snowdrop...


I love it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And I am looking for Autumn- 27 again today. And we have a category 5 tropical cyclone bearing down on us!


Yikes! Stay safe.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Linda. Perfectly defined stitches  Wish my YO's were half as nice.


Thank you Miss melba. I think the definition comes from the cotton yarn. The downside is that it doesn't grow much with blocking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Such a beautiful colour. Makes me think of crocuses and springtime.You did a great job with it.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love it!


Thank you, Jane and thank you for the invitation to join the party. Of course my lace addiction has kicked back in (it didn't take a lot). My daughter has bought me a Rosemary Hill pattern for my birthday on the 23rd and she is taking me to Wonderwool, Wales for my Mothers' Day gift so I'm feeling rather excited - so many ideas in my brain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...My daughter has bought me a Rosemary Hill pattern for my birthday...


Which one?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And I am looking for Autumn- 27 again today. And we have a category 5 tropical cyclone bearing down on us!


Stay safe, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yikes! Stay safe.


You never know with these tropical cyclones, they are very difficult to predict- but it has done damage in the Solomon Islands, Vanuatu is out of contact now, but there is report of deaths. Supposed to hit our East Coast by tomorrow, but it is a matter of wait and see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe, Julie!


The likelihood is that we will just get high winds and a bit of rain here- today has dawned clear and the prediction is 27* Celsius (80* F). Several days next week are predicted low 20's for which I am heaving a sigh of relief!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Which one?


Fiori Autunnali. It was done as a Craftsy class which I didn't want to do so I've been waiting for the release of the pattern alone for over a year. I love the shape of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Fiori Autunnali...


So pretty! 
That is a very different shape.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, gorgeous Snowdrop. Love the color. 

Julie, stay safe with your cyclone. 

Ronie, it was good to see your ALB again and the tam. 

I hope I got everyone. I have this nagging suspicion that I missed someone.

I ran out of yarn on my transition scarf. Been to both local yarn stores, and not found a match. May have to purchase a skein. We'll see.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am nearing the end of my Snowdrop! I cut some rows and I am doing the bottom edge now.. just 26 more rows to go.. I want to get in there and finish it!! LOL It is quite long now I don't know what it will block out to.. I'll find out this weekend though.. 

Oh sure Jane just as soon as all the other projects I have lined up are done...LOL it could be a quick knit though.. and might be fun to do in a thin crochet thread for one of my dolls.. now you got me thinking.. LOL 

Bev I hope you can get some yarn to match.. what a bummer to run out of yarn.. it is why I cut my scarf short.. I have no idea how much yarn I have left and I didn't want to cut the ending off.. it will be fine in my case.. the scarf is over 6ft now!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And I am looking for Autumn- 27 again today. And we have a category 5 tropical cyclone bearing down on us!


How awful. Stay safe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--your Snowdrop is stunning. Such good stitch definition. What cotton did you use? What weight? Glad you're sticking around with us.

Bev--we did talk about those small snowflakes set into a 3" ring this past Fall-winter. This one is 8" and is beautiful. Now to find rings that size. 

Ronie--your ALB is magnificent and the hat is wonderful. I like berets with texture or lace.

That destash article was very funny. Reminds me of KP forums where people talked of hiding their stash from their husbands.
Some funny real situations.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, gorgeous Snowdrop. Love the color.
> 
> Julie, stay safe with your cyclone.
> 
> ...


Oh no, you can't run out of yarn. I am so looking forward to seeing that finished project Bev.

Linda, love your Snowdrop, it is perfect and I love the pastel blue. 💞💖💟

Ronnie, I see you are in a hurry to finish your Snowdrop. I am too. Just got to garter stitch rows last night so will be done in a day or 2 by the time I block it. The Mommes Lyesdug tam - did you use worsted weight for that and the ALB?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful Snowdrop, Linda! We are so glad you have decided to stick around. 

Julie, stay safe!

That is a beautiful snowflake suncatcher. Have fun with it! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie and Chris, I found the shop on line and the yarn is way cheaper than I thought. So I am planning on buying another skein. Probably won't get it till next week. I have 7 rows to go. Yes, 7!! Plus the bind off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The likelihood is that we will just get high winds and a bit of rain here- today has dawned clear and the prediction is 27* Celsius (80* F). Several days next week are predicted low 20's for which I am heaving a sigh of relief!


I bet you are!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie and Chris, I found the shop on line and the yarn is way cheaper than I thought. So I am planning on buying another skein. Probably won't get it till next week. I have 7 rows to go. Yes, 7!! Plus the bind off.


I guess the good thing is you found some and it's not as expensive as you thoght it might be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, gorgeous Snowdrop. Love the color.
> 
> Julie, stay safe with your cyclone.
> 
> ...


Chances are it will just be high winds! and not so much this side of the island. Shall have to wait and see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> How awful. Stay safe.


Apparently it is one of the worst storm systems ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a beautiful Snowdrop, Linda! We are so glad you have decided to stick around.
> 
> Julie, stay safe!
> 
> That is a beautiful snowflake suncatcher. Have fun with it! :thumbup:


I hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I bet you are!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie & Chris, glad to hear that your SnowDrops are almost completed! 
I will move on setting up the parade this week. 
Can anyone else who's still working on their Snowdrop weigh in, please?
I am not sure of my time frame for getting it up, though. Things are in a bit of an upheaval here.
I will check back with people about which picture they want to use to show case - and get the link to their "Picture" page if it was posted here on KP.
I'll model it after the Ashton parade - unless someone has a suggestion for how to handle it differently.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tanya I am glad you like the ALB it was my largest project so far...  I love it, I keep it in the front room and wrap myself up in it when we are in there.. plus the fur baby's don't bother it in there.. 

I did do the ALB and Tam in a worsted weight yarn.. the ALB was done in a light almost DK weight but still labeled worsted... one of those thin then not so thin yarns.. and the tam was done in Red Heart Soft.. their cream is so pretty.. I love working with it..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very lovely Snowdrop Linda! It looks wonderful in that blue cotton

Ronie looking forward to seeing yours too. I remember the tam you did. That was such a great idea. The new pattern that dfl just shared would look great too. 

Julie, hope the storm doesn't hit your area. Stay safe! Glad you are getting some cooler weather though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie & Chris, glad to hear that your SnowDrops are almost completed!
> I will move on setting up the parade this week.
> Can anyone else who's still working on their Snowdrop weigh in, please?
> I am not sure of my time frame for getting it up, though. Things are in a bit of an upheaval here.
> ...


Jane, I am still working on mine. I am only on chart 16 though, so don't wait for me


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, I am still working on mine. I am only on chart 16 though, so don't wait for me


You'll zip along quickly now. After I finished the second set of inserts, it just flew.
Anyway, it will be a few days before it will be ready. Then I can add yours to it when you are finished. There is no time limit on when I can edit it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie & Chris, glad to hear that your SnowDrops are almost completed!
> I will move on setting up the parade this week.
> Can anyone else who's still working on their Snowdrop weigh in, please?
> I am not sure of my time frame for getting it up, though. Things are in a bit of an upheaval here.
> ...


Are you on your way to France, by any chance?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very lovely Snowdrop Linda! It looks wonderful in that blue cotton
> 
> Ronie looking forward to seeing yours too. I remember the tam you did. That was such a great idea. The new pattern that dfl just shared would look great too.
> 
> Julie, hope the storm doesn't hit your area. Stay safe! Glad you are getting some cooler weather though.


Not quite yet for the cooler temperatures! but after the storm is supposed to hit, there are several days forecast at temperatures more to my liking, I have not heard the mid-day news- but apparently Vanuatu has been affected badly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you on your way to France, by any chance?


I'll be going the end of the month - at least that was the plan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll be going the end of the month - at least that was the plan.


Has something got in the way of your plans?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has something got in the way of your plans?


My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, I am so sorry to hear that. My condolences to you all. Will keep you in my prayers.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, so sorry for your loss. You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Condolences Jane for your loss.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


I'm so sorry to hear about your Mother in Law Jane. I will be thinking of you and your family. I'm sending lots of love to you all. Please take care Jane. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


I am so sorry to hear this, Jane. Understandably things cannot go as originally planned. My thoughts are with you all. For your boy, of course this is his grandmother.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


My condolences to you and your family, Jane.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jane -- My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


I am so sorry, Jane. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--so sorry for you family's loss. Sounds like it was unexpected. So much harder on everyone. Much peace.

Bev--how frustrating to run out of yarn at the very end. But fortunate to find the yarn needed to finish.

Can't wait to see our parade of Snowdrops.

Here is a shawl by Jared Flood that I found on Pinterest and seen on Ravelry. Hope it has not been posted by our pattern finder supreme:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/juneberry-triangle

and another project of this pattern in red

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/CynJac/juneberry-triangle


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie & Chris, glad to hear that your SnowDrops are almost completed!
> I will move on setting up the parade this week.
> Can anyone else who's still working on their Snowdrop weigh in, please?
> I am not sure of my time frame for getting it up, though. Things are in a bit of an upheaval here.
> ...


Jane, mine is being blocked today. Hopefully have a picture tomorrow.

I finished the cowl adapted from Toni's wave washcloth and almost finished the first section of her Winter scarf. Need about 5"on a lap robe to finish it. Pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> My condolences to you and your family, Jane.


Jane, condolences from me, too. Prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya, my snowdrop blocked to 16" wide and 66" long. I think it would have stretched a little longer if I had tried.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--your Snowdrop is stunning. Such good stitch definition. What cotton did you use? What weight? Glad you're sticking around with us.
> 
> Ronie--your ALB is magnificent and the hat is wonderful.
> 
> The yarn was Katia Panama which is 100% cotton and what here in the UK we call 4ply - fingering in the States, I think. I have to agree with you about Ronie's Alb- it is stunning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


My condolences for you and your family, Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


Jane, so sorry to hear this. My condolences and prayers sent for to you and your family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently it is one of the worst storm systems ever.


I saw the damage it had caused in Vanuatu on the news. Such terrible devastation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie & Chris, glad to hear that your SnowDrops are almost completed!
> I will move on setting up the parade this week.
> Can anyone else who's still working on their Snowdrop weigh in, please?
> I am not sure of my time frame for getting it up, though. Things are in a bit of an upheaval here.
> ...


I a weighing in. I am nearly half way through. That is since Sunday. Progress will be a little slower as will have to prepare for hosting next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I saw the damage it had caused in Vanuatu on the news. Such terrible devastation.


Report so far of 8 deaths but that is expected to be higher.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


I am sorry for your family's bereavement. Prayers for all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Jane that is shocking news.. was she ill for a long time or was this a sudden passing?? ((((HUGS))))) to you and your family... your all in my Prayers 

Julie please stay safe.. it sounds like a terrible storm.. we are getting what is called the 'Pineapple Express' that happens when our storms come up from the Tropics!! quite dramatic and forceful but warm.. saves on the electric bill...LOL but sure does make a lot of racket.. 

I agree with Jane the second half seems to go much quicker with the snowdrop.. because I can't sleep this morning I should get mine finished today.. just one more chart to go..

Tanya I love the Juneberry Triangle I love the stitch definition it shows.. Definitely a warm shawl and one that would get worn a lot!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, this storm sounds horrendous. So glad you are only to get rain.

Tricia, looking forward to your Snowdrop.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My husband's mother passed away this morning & he has to come back from France. My son & I were going over to join him. So things are up in the air a bit.


Jane, my heartfelt condolences go out to you. Prayers for you and your husband and family.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, my snowdrop blocked to 16" wide and 66" long. I think it would have stretched a little longer if I had tried.


Nice size to cover head and and neck, which, if I recall, is what you wanted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Tanya I am glad you like the ALB it was my largest project so far...  I love it, I keep it in the front room and wrap myself up in it when we are in there.. plus the fur baby's don't bother it in there..
> 
> I did do the ALB and Tam in a worsted weight yarn.. the ALB was done in a light almost DK weight but still labeled worsted... one of those thin then not so thin yarns.. and the tam was done in Red Heart Soft.. their cream is so pretty.. I love working with it..


Am thinking of doing a poncho pattern by Berroco for daughter, if my insanity prevails. It is the Flutterwheel?? and I really liked your yarn for the ALB.

Glad you liked the Jarod Flood Junniper Berry shawl. I think it is beautiful with such interesting texture and variation of stitchery.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jane, my condolences go out to your family and also sending prayers


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since our topic this week is techniques I want to share this one that I just came across for creating a double fabric.

http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/2012/02/instructional-video-for-my-design-volan.html

This designer does a lot with color that you might want to explore on her site, too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

this one may be too simple for some but I find it has a simple elegance, especially in the white.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-cotton-ponchette


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

and another simple but stunning and free pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl

In particular look at the drama of true one done in red


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I do like it so. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Jane that is shocking news.. was she ill for a long time or was this a sudden passing?? ((((HUGS))))) to you and your family... your all in my Prayers
> 
> Julie please stay safe.. it sounds like a terrible storm.. we are getting what is called the 'Pineapple Express' that happens when our storms come up from the Tropics!! quite dramatic and forceful but warm.. saves on the electric bill...LOL but sure does make a lot of racket..
> 
> ...


That is quite a descriptive name for your storms, Ronie! This old house is very noisy in the wind- but so far it is still.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, this storm sounds horrendous. So glad you are only to get rain.
> 
> Tricia, looking forward to your Snowdrop.


I've not checked yet, today for what path the storm is taking, but with winds recorded over 340 Kilometers I think it was, in Vanuatu, it is the worst ever known, in the graphics it went through red beyond purple. I have just looked and there are gale warnings for the local harbour, Manukau. But it is expected to be a lot worse on Great Barrier Island and the Coromandel Peninsula, through the Bay of Plenty, and down as far as Gisborne. I believe the weather I see coming. (our forecasts are often wrong)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Since our topic this week is techniques I want to share this one that I just came across for creating a double fabric.
> 
> http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/2012/02/instructional-video-for-my-design-volan.html
> 
> This designer does a lot with color that you might want to explore on her site, too


That was great!!!... I can see where it would make adding a pocket very easy.. this is something to play with and see all its possibility's 

The yarn I used for the ALB was Universal Classic. http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/UniversalYarns/ClassicShades.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=27079 This is a pretty good price for this yarn.. I paid $8.99 but I love it.. I made the MV out of this yarn too... Lionbrand and Red Heart both have a similar yarn only they are more reasonable.  
I steamed the heck out of too and it has held its block very well.. the fibers are wool and acrylic so a wet block then steam when dry then left to dry for a few days.. worked like a charm 

Both the patterns are beautiful... I love the Begonia! I think the other one would be perfect in a worsted weight yarn though... maybe a bit warmer too  Both are in my library... LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a descriptive name for your storms, Ronie! This old house is very noisy in the wind- but so far it is still.


my house is very noisy in the storms too!! hubby put a wash cloth in the door to keep it from rattling.. but it was too late..I was awake.. I have been since 3:30am..  its all good.. I have lots to do today if I ever get off this computer.. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> my house is very noisy in the storms too!! hubby put a wash cloth in the door to keep it from rattling.. but it was too late..I was awake.. I have been since 3:30am..  its all good.. I have lots to do today if I ever get off this computer.. LOL


Whereas at the moment we are ominously quiet!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I have lots to do today if I ever get off this computer.. LOL


Didn't you say that you had some knitting to finish up?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas at the moment we are ominously quiet!


Stay safe, Julie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto.

Sue


TLL said:


> Stay safe, Julie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another free one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toryhill-cowl

And this one free until April 16:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/starry-nights-hat

And this one free until Easter Monday:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/funny-bunny-hat-3

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

a simple lacey stole

http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTseascape.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That was great!!!... I can see where it would make adding a pocket very easy.. this is something to play with and see all its possibility's
> 
> The yarn I used for the ALB was Universal Classic. http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/UniversalYarns/ClassicShades.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=27079 This is a pretty good price for this yarn.. I paid $8.99 but I love it.. I made the MV out of this yarn too... Lionbrand and Red Heart both have a similar yarn only they are more reasonable.
> I steamed the heck out of too and it has held its block very well.. the fibers are wool and acrylic so a wet block then steam when dry then left to dry for a few days.. worked like a charm
> ...


I was actually thinking the begonia might be a good LP KAL--not as complicated as the Snowdrop but LP really liked the Random Monet shawl which was pretty simple, too.

I love the Jimmy Bean yarn. It is very much like the Sheepish roving yarn that had Vicki Howell's name on it. You may have come across her crochet/knit work and this yarn that she promoted. I forget who now carries it. She made a big splash in the knitting/yarn world about 3 yrs ago. I love that Sheepish yarn and get good reactions to it for its squooshiness in the scarves made with it. The yarn you used is by Universal and has the multicolor ways that Sheepish does not. The price is pretty good actually for the amount of yardage--$7.50. Thanks for the info--will try to find some $$$ to invest in some. Will also take a quick look at LB's yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Another free one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toryhill-cowl
> 
> And this one free until April 16:
> ...


Saved them both.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> I've not checked yet, today for what path the storm is taking, but with winds recorded over 340 Kilometers I think it was, in Vanuatu, it is the worst ever known, in the graphics it went through red beyond purple. I have just looked and there are gale warnings for the local harbour, Manukau. But it is expected to be a lot worse on Great Barrier Island and the Coromandel Peninsula, through the Bay of Plenty, and down as far as Gisborne. I believe the weather I see coming. (our forecasts are often wrong)


Julie, I do hope you remain safe through this storm. 
I decided to look on a map on line and never realized how many islands there are in that area of the South Pacific. I can only hope that they all remain safe as I am sure that many are inhabited. I am sending up prayers for all people and areas affected by this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> this one may be too simple for some but I find it has a simple elegance, especially in the white.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-cotton-ponchette


Thanks for the link. That is so pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> and another simple but stunning and free pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl
> 
> In particular look at the drama of true one done in red


I had this one in my library and had forgotten. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> and another simple but stunning and free pattern
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl
> 
> In particular look at the drama of true one done in red


Thanks for the links Tanya. I really like this one as well as the poncho. I have favorited both of them as I have stopped adding (most of the time, anyway) patterns to my library. So some day I may actually have the time to decide on looking through all the folders and have the free time to knit some more of these.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stay safe, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Didn't you say that you had some knitting to finish up?


LOL and yet here I am...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> a simple lacey stole
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTseascape.html


I love this.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Another free one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toryhill-cowl
> 
> And this one free until April 16:
> ...


Oops, I lied. Just put all 3 in my library for future reference. LOL. 😅


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> a simple lacey stole
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer08/PATTseascape.html


I have bookmarked this one some time ago. So much to love, so little time to knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> So much to love, so little time to knit.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL and yet here I am...


And I am back - not getting much done here either. 

Thanks for the patterns!

Our sessions here on Lace Party go so quickly! Thank you to everyone for the interesting lace things you have taught us, locations you have introduced us to, and journeys you have led us on with KAL's. It is always so fun to see what will happen in the next LP. Please feel free to fill in a blank and let me know if you would like to lead us on a lace adventure or a peek into your life. It does not have to be complicated. We just love to share the love of all things lace. :thumubup:

through 3/22: Bev/eshelmania
3/22 - 4/5: Normadern
4/5-19:
4/19-5/3:
5/3-17:
5/17-31:
5/31-6/14:
6/14-28: britgirl/Sue
6/28-7/12:
7/12-26:
late summer/early fall sometime: dragonflylace


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Toni, a couple of weeks ago I had an idea for a topic - but it has slipped my mind right now. If I can remember what I wanted to talk about I will let you know and take a date........but I don't want to schedule something and then feel stressed about it. I will do a little meditation later and see if I can come up with it and I will let you know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, a couple of weeks ago I had an idea for a topic - but it has slipped my mind right now. If I can remember what I wanted to talk about I will let you know and take a date........but I don't want to schedule something and then feel stressed about it. I will do a little meditation later and see if I can come up with it and I will let you know.


Please don't be stressed about this, Chris. We just wanna' have fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for your condolences, everyone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Whimsycowl by Nim Teasdale
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/whimsycowl

Playing With Fibre has a number of cowl patterns free for a time:
"In celebration of the Edinburgh Yarn Festival, this pattern is available for free until 8pm GMT on Sunday 15th March."
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Playing%20With%20Fibre&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date
She designed the cowl Julie just knit.

Direct to pdf:
I followed up on Tanya's link & found these:

Hemlock Ring Doily Throw (might have been posted before since I already had it but just in case...)
http://theraineysisters.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/Hemlock%20Ring%20Pattern%20Aug%202008.pdf

Topsy Turvy Moebius
http://theraineysisters.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/topsy-turvy-moebius-with-chart-11-09-09.pdf


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just know we are all here for you.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you for your condolences, everyone.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I was actually thinking the begonia might be a good LP KAL--not as complicated as the Snowdrop but LP really liked the Random Monet shawl which was pretty simple, too.
> 
> I love the Jimmy Bean yarn. It is very much like the Sheepish roving yarn that had Vicki Howell's name on it. You may have come across her crochet/knit work and this yarn that she promoted. I forget who now carries it. She made a big splash in the knitting/yarn world about 3 yrs ago. I love that Sheepish yarn and get good reactions to it for its squooshiness in the scarves made with it. The yarn you used is by Universal and has the multicolor ways that Sheepish does not. The price is pretty good actually for the amount of yardage--$7.50. Thanks for the info--will try to find some $$$ to invest in some. Will also take a quick look at LB's yarn.


Begonia Swirl is a nice, easy pattern. I wish I had made mine in spring or floral colors. But it is pretty in browns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...let me know if you would like to lead us on a lace adventure...


I mentioned before that I *might* be able to do something May - have to see how things settle. If someone else wants to book in then, that's fine.
Tanya mentioned the Begonia Swirl as a possibility - I had mentioned either that or the Haruni as an idea for a KAL since I have had both on my to-do list for ages & really want to do both.

Once the summer & swim season arrive, I will be too busy to do anything.
I did say that if it is of sufficient interest, I would put together something in the fall with snowflakes: knit, crocheted, tatted...


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I mentioned before that I *might* be able to do something May - have to see how things settle. If someone else wants to book in then, that's fine.
> Tanya mentioned the Begonia Swirl as a possibility - I had mentioned either that or the Haruni as an idea for a KAL since I have had both on my to-do list for ages & really want to do both.
> 
> Once the summer & swim season arrive, I will be too busy to do anything.
> I did say that if it is of sufficient interest, I would put together something in the fall with snowflakes: knit, crocheted, tatted...


Oh, looking forward to doing some snowflakes together. 😊 thanks for those downloads, love them.

Now I have spent just about all morning off and mostly on KP. I Had to catch up with Toni's workshops as I haven't checked in for at least a week. That was a lot of pages to skim through. ☺ Time to get busy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have had a quick scan through several pages of posts but don't have the time to pipe in more than I have already.

I have to get ready to head over the road tomorrow - 4 hour drive to the airport to pick up my husband - he gets in from France 1 am Monday morning - then another hour's drive to where his mother is. ...and we have a winter storm warning in effect for tomorrow into Monday.

We have a busy week here with the High School Drama Festival this week. Apart from my son's involvement, we are taking in 2 billets for 3 days so I have to dig out the wool room & the spare room - which haven't yet recovered from Christmas, et al. clutter - being the repositories for anything & everything that I don't want to deal with immediately so I can close the doors & forget about it.

I also have food to prepare for the hospitality room & volunteered for a 3 hour stint selling tickets & have to get the dog to the vet in preparation for the paperwork for our trip...
Difficult to take care of this stuff when I have to be elsewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stay safe, Julie!


Thanks, Toni! it is after 5 am., now and still very quiet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And I am back - not getting much done here either.
> 
> Thanks for the patterns!
> 
> ...


Toni, I could probably put together a travelogue type opening for April 5th to 19th, as that seems to be the most pressing date. Just at the moment I am feeling a bit daunted by everyone's much greater skills and knowledge.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toni, I could probably put together a travelogue type opening for April 5th to 19th, as that seems to be the most pressing date. Just at the moment I am feeling a bit daunted by everyone's much greater skills and knowledge.


A travelogue would be wonderful, Julie, for those early dates in April! Would you like me to put you on the calendar? P.S. You are an amazing knitter!!!

I do remember you mentioning a possibility in May, Jane. I just didn't want to put you down as a commitment if you weren't sure. Another KAL would be great fun. Please, just let me know when you are ready.

Tanya, I have that Magnolia in my library for "someday", and almost started it last night for my mom's birthday in mid-May. I still could....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Good ness, Jane.Do you ever get chance to stop and breathe. Where on earth does your energy come from? Do take care of yourself as well as others.xxx


jscaplen said:


> I have had a quick scan through several pages of posts but don't have the time to pipe in more than I have already.
> 
> I have to get ready to head over the road tomorrow - 4 hour drive to the airport to pick up my husband - he gets in from France 1 am Monday morning - then another hour's drive to where his mother is. ...and we have a winter storm warning in effect for tomorrow into Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So, I have a mending question: Yesterday when I blocked my shawl size version of my Winter Wonderland, I discovered a nice sized y.o. smack dab in the middle of the stockinette of the large snowflake! Yikes!!! This is something that I have not had to deal with before and am scared to death to try to fix it without it looking like a huge mess. Would anyone happen to have some ideas? Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have had a quick scan through several pages of posts but don't have the time to pipe in more than I have already.
> 
> I have to get ready to head over the road tomorrow - 4 hour drive to the airport to pick up my husband - he gets in from France 1 am Monday morning - then another hour's drive to where his mother is. ...and we have a winter storm warning in effect for tomorrow into Monday.
> 
> ...


I am breathless reading all your to do's. When I get like this, it time to step back, take a deep breath and see what can be let go to ease the pressure. Sounds like you are in the center of a lot of responsibility and now with the family emotions of loss and grief to deal with. Really--give yourself a break or you will wind up either snapping or getting sick which is the body's way of snapping under this stress.

Much peace to you and your family.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Good ness, Jane.Do you ever get chance to stop and breathe. Where on earth does your energy come from? Do take care of yourself as well as others.xxx


I have wondered that myself. Please drive carefully with that weather coming your way, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have it on my Calender, I'll start for the 5th April, your time (it will be Monday 6th for me). And I am a very tired person just at present it has been hot at night, and my fan died! It would be so wonderful to sleep as I used when young.



TLL said:


> A travelogue would be wonderful, Julie, for those early dates in April! Would you like me to put you on the calendar? P.S. You are an amazing knitter!!!
> 
> I do remember you mentioning a possibility in May, Jane. I just didn't want to put you down as a commitment if you weren't sure. Another KAL would be great fun. Please, just let me know when you are ready.
> 
> Tanya, I have that Magnolia in my library for "someday", and almost started it last night for my mom's birthday in mid-May. I still could....


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it on my Calender, I'll start for the 5th April, your time (it will be Monday 6th for me). And I am a very tired person just at present it has been hot at night, and my fan died! It would be so wonderful to sleep as I used when young.


We don't bounce back like we used to, do we?

I put you down for April 5th. Thank you, Julie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> LOL and yet here I am...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

There are great patterns here today. Thank you so much, everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have wondered that myself. Please drive carefully with that weather coming your way, Jane!


Ditto from me, Jane! Take care of yourself!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> There are great patterns here today. Thank you so much, everyone.


 :thumbup: I've got to agree.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So, I have a mending question: Yesterday when I blocked my shawl size version of my Winter Wonderland, I discovered a nice sized y.o. smack dab in the middle of the stockinette of the large snowflake! Yikes!!! This is something that I have not had to deal with before and am scared to death to try to fix it without it looking like a huge mess. Would anyone happen to have some ideas? Thank you so very much!!!


Commiserations with you. Freaked out when that happened on a lace shawl last year but KP people encouraged me and moving forward, darned the darn thing using same yarn and weaving the stitches in pattern. Look to see if the hole is from a lost stitch or just a sloppy one. Using a blunt needle recreate the pattern, leaving long tails on each end of the darning strand. When the pattern is corrected, weave in the ends as you normally would. If the hole is from a loose stitch try to pull the yarn back by pulling on the adjacent stitches, working your way back across the row. Pull the yarn a little less in each stitch to even out the fabric. I was super surprised how well this worked to deal with the errors of my knitting ways.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I love Juneberry. It was already in my library. But you see, I had forgotten it was there. Now I am reminded again. I love that Seascape stole/scarf. Gorgeous. Lovely pattern.

Ronie and Julie, I hope things calm down for you both soon.

Sue, I love, love, love that bunny hat. There is a little girl in my life that NEEDS that hat. Or maybe, just maybe, I NEED to make it for her.  It's downloaded and ready to print out.

Jane, I have printed out the hemlock doily. Very, very nice! I like the idea of snowflakes in the fall. Safe travels over the next weeks. And remember to breathe. We are all holding you up in prayers and good wishes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Commiserations with you. Freaked out when that happened on a lace shawl last year but KP people encouraged me and moving forward, darned the darn thing using same yarn and weaving the stitches in pattern. Look to see if the hole is from a lost stitch or just a sloppy one. Using a blunt needle recreate the pattern, leaving long tails on each end of the darning strand. When the pattern is corrected, weave in the ends as you normally would. If the hole is from a loose stitch try to pull the yarn back by pulling on the adjacent stitches, working your way back across the row. Pull the yarn a little less in each stitch to even out the fabric. I was super surprised how well this worked to deal with the errors of my knitting ways.


Thank you, Tanya. I was thinking the solution would be something like that. I will give it a try after lunch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, ... Safe travels over the next weeks. And remember to breathe. We are all holding you up in prayers and good wishes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> A travelogue would be wonderful, Julie, for those early dates in April! Would you like me to put you on the calendar? P.S. You are an amazing knitter!!!
> 
> I do remember you mentioning a possibility in May, Jane. I just didn't want to put you down as a commitment if you weren't sure. Another KAL would be great fun. Please, just let me know when you are ready.
> 
> Tanya, I have that Magnolia in my library for "someday", and almost started it last night for my mom's birthday in mid-May. I still could....


LOL--had to look up that Magnolia again to remind myself of the pattern. So many to keep in mind. And discovered I still like it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> LOL--had to look up that Magnolia again to remind myself of the pattern. So many to keep in mind. And discovered I still like it.


Whew! That's good!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again. 

ETA
The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.

How about a KAL on double knitting sometime? I would like to learn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Snow drop...the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf...


Looks grand!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks grand!!


I completely agree! Your Snowdrop is really lovely and the others look great, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


Beautiful, Tricia!

Great idea! I would like to learn that also!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Snowdrop, Tricia. Great stitch definition. Excellent!

I thought that Sue talked about doing a KAL in the fall ??? with double knitting with the snowflake hat. Someone did, cause I have been looking forward to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your Snowdrop, Tricia. Great stitch definition. Excellent!
> 
> I thought that Sue talked about doing a KAL in the fall ??? with double knitting with the snowflake hat. Someone did, cause I have been looking forward to it.


I remember it being mentioned....


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your snowdrop. Looks really good.

I did talk about doing that sometime. Don't know if I will be ready to do that in june or not. Have to learn more about it myself, but would definitely be willing once I know more about it.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


Was so taken by your ICE yarn forgot to comment on your Snowdrop--beautiful. Off white is how it looks on my screen and is a good color for this lace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I am willing to do that. I did order a book to learn more about it, so it won't be the blind leading the blind!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Love your Snowdrop, Tricia. Great stitch definition. Excellent!
> 
> I thought that Sue talked about doing a KAL in the fall ??? with double knitting with the snowflake hat. Someone did, cause I have been looking forward to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Love your snowdrop. Looks really good.
> 
> I did talk about doing that sometime. Don't know if I will be ready to do that in june or not. Have to learn more about it myself, but would definitely be willing once I know more about it.
> 
> Sue


A session on double knitting would be good. It is not that hard if using solid colors but I could sure use the practice. Doing slip stitch patterns or strand knitting would be a good challenge. A scarf would be pretty straightforward but I keep thinking of a chullo hat that traditionally could/would be done with double knitting. Maybe a solid liner side and a patterned showy side???


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, looks like Sue and I were posting simultaneously and we seem to be on the same page with the double knit hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> We don't bounce back like we used to, do we?
> 
> I put you down for April 5th. Thank you, Julie!


We certainly don't have quite the resilience of the young!

I will be looking through my photos.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Love your snowdrop. Looks really good.
> 
> I did talk about doing that sometime. Don't know if I will be ready to do that in june or not. Have to learn more about it myself, but would definitely be willing once I know more about it.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that would be great, whenever you can or have time. There is another I would like to learn but can't spell it. Looks like woven squares and used knitting backwards; entrelic or something like it. Can't even spell in close enough for spell check! :? :roll:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> A session on double knitting would be good. It is not that hard if using solid colors but I could sure use the practice. Doing slip stitch patterns or strand knitting would be a good challenge. A scarf would be pretty straightforward but I keep thinking of a chullo hat that traditionally could/would be done with double knitting. Maybe a solid liner side and a patterned showy side???


Maybe I am thinking of something different. The ones I am thinking of are reversible, 2 color with background design opposite colors - blue/white on one side, white/blue on the other. Your idea is good too. I would like any and all of them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, with the design in reverse, one side facing left and the other like a mirror image. 
Sue


triciad19 said:


> Maybe I am thinking of something different. The ones I am thinking of are reversible, 2 color with background design opposite colors - blue/white on one side, white/blue on the other. Your idea is good too. I would like any and all of them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


Love your Snowdrop and the other 2 are lovely too. I've made a reversible blanket in the past (a request from my daughter) but have no idea how to do shaping. The blanket took concentration but was otherwise straightforward once I had worked out a way of holding 2 yarns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, that would be great, whenever you can or have time. There is another I would like to learn but can't spell it. Looks like woven squares and used knitting backwards; entrelic or something like it. Can't even spell in close enough for spell check! :? :roll:


You are talking about Entrelac. It is another form of modular type knitting. It feels confusing at first, but is quite simple once you get the hang of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe I am thinking of something different. The ones I am thinking of are reversible, 2 color with background design opposite colors - blue/white on one side, white/blue on the other. Your idea is good too. I would like any and all of them.


Same thing actually. We can do both sides with pattern or one with pattern and the other without. I guess I was thinking that doing one side plain for a first project would give us the practice of maneuvering the different yarns and then we could graduate to one with matching patterns on each side. Is that too much to plan for?

I think of doing 2 socks at a time where you have to monitor different balls of yarn simultaneously. Slip St knitting is a good thing to do with a double knit and strand knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


Those are lovely, Tricia.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> this one may be too simple for some but I find it has a simple elegance, especially in the white.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-cotton-ponchette


I agree, it's lovely, have boklmarked this, thanks
Elizabeth48


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have several examples for the Double-Knitting technique. I helped with the research for Prismaticr's workshop...she chose what she wanted to from my links. Amazingly most filet crochet patterns can be substituted for needed charts. You pick the 2 colors.

Yes, I am in serious like for the technique. Just couldn't wrap my mind around the sock coloring ... unless you worked it as a flat sock and worried about the seaming afterward. At least I thought it out instead of literally bashing my head against the stone wall. :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You are talking about Entrelac. It is another form of modular type knitting. It feels confusing at first, but is quite simple once you get the hang of it.


I couldn't get the spelling close enough to get spell check to find it. Thanks. Maybe it isn't in there. I see it red lined. I need more time!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Was so taken by your ICE yarn forgot to comment on your Snowdrop--beautiful. Off white is how it looks on my screen and is a good color for this lace.


It is kind of cream colored; called snow white

Thank you all for your comments. I enjoyed it a great deal. Cat's Paw as soon as I get another glimpse of that light at the end of the tunnel. :lol:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, that would be great, whenever you can or have time. There is another I would like to learn but can't spell it. Looks like woven squares and used knitting backwards; entrelic or something like it. Can't even spell in close enough for spell check! :? :roll:


Tricia, are you talking about this pattern? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-8


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Tricia I forgot to mention how nice your Snowdrop was. And the other projects too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, are you talking about this pattern?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/terra-8


Chris,
I didn't have a specific pattern in mind, just the technique. I have seen some scarves and cowls using the method. Even some baby blankets.

eta I do have that pattern/kal in my library.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I know some of the things I mentioned are not lace so if there is not enough interest I understand. 

Thanks for all your kind comments on Snowdrop. It was a fun easy knit and just in time for windy spring days. A nice change from holding or chasing my hat.

oh, a new idea! A narrow scarf long enough to make a hat band and tie. :lol: Guess I've been watching too many old movies.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that turned out beautiful.. you did a great job with it.. 
I actually have casted on for the Double Knitted hat but that is as far as I got! LOL

I have my Snow Drop blocking!! it is 60 inches long and 14 inches wide.. that is stretched.. I will see once it is dry and off the mats just how long it really is.  it turned out very pretty..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ... Cat's Paw as soon as I get another glimpse of that light at the end of the tunnel. :lol:


Why don't you host a KAL?
I'll join in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful Snowdrop Tricia, lovely work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Why don't you host a KAL?
> I'll join in.


That would be difficult. I don't have a computer and limited internet access. I have pushed my access limit 2 months in a row now and cannot afford an increase in cost. Also I am working hard to get some gifts made. If I had a computer and unlimited internet access I would like to try.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have seen some of the pictures posted for the KAL drawing but I am not smart enough to figure out how to do it. 

I do have a picture on Ravelry in project's and information about when Snowdrop was started, finished, yarn and needles used. That was challenge enough.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful, Tricia!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Snowdrop. I am now on day 16.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have also done this cowl in Entralac. It is a few years ago so I would have to refresh my memory but I could cobble something to together if there is enough interest, I think!!! I did make a two colour one but it was whisked away by DGD.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. I am now on day 16.


Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, that looks great. The Snowdrops I have seen you gals make look lots better than the pictures on the pattern site. Way to go!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Looking good. :thumbup:


Thank you. By the way you have got me thinking about Woolfest, Wales :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev, I have enjoyed knitting it. It has been soothing somehow :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


Very beautiful work on all of these Tricia. The wave design made a great cowl - what a good idea. 
I saw this double knit pattern for a potholder - thought it was from here, but maybe not. I saved it, but it does look complicated to me!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/claddagh-pot-holder


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your snowdrop is also coming along super Norma. 
Your entrelac cowl is lovely. The entrelac is fun to do. I took a workshop here on KP to learn. I would like to try the method of knitting backwards to do it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. By the way you have got me thinking about Woolfest, Wales :thumbup: :thumbup:


My daughter has booked for the Saturday. She is a knitter too and interested in trying spinning so she has booked in for the class - drop spindle, I think. Maybe if you decide to go we could meet for a coffee?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. I am now on day 16.


That is looking lovely, Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--your snowdrop is coming along wonderfully. 
And so is your entrelac cowl

Tricia--feel for your lack of internet connection. Cannot imagine my life without now--even tho I railed against it for many years.

I have had visions of using entrelac for details on hats and sweater bottoms, scarves. And have seen socks in entrelac. I love the insertion of modular details on various items. 

It seems we have some interest in 2 types of non-lace projects: Double knitting and entrelac. Why don't others weigh in on their interest in these 2 techniques. If there are enough people who want to do this, we can set something up.

Edit---Want add that with entrelac you can add lace detail to the blocks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Your snowdrop is also coming along super Norma.
> Your entrelac cowl is lovely. The entrelac is fun to do. I took a workshop here on KP to learn. I would like to try the method of knitting backwards to do it!


I still find backwards knitting awkward but it goes fairly well with a bit of practice. There are videos to demonstrate and here are 2. The first has it written out and a short video; the second is a longer one by Liat Gat/

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/tips/backwards.html

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-tricks/knit-backwards


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, I will have to take some time to watch those later. 

Forgot to mention your entrelac cowl, Norma. Very nice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> My daughter has booked for the Saturday. She is a knitter too and interested in trying spinning so she has booked in for the class - drop spindle, I think. Maybe if you decide to go we could meet for a coffee?


That sounds an excellent idea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I still find backwards knitting awkward but it goes fairly well with a bit of practice. There are videos to demonstrate and here are 2. The first has it written out and a short video; the second is a longer one by Liat Gat/
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/tips/backwards.html
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-tricks/knit-backwards


I loved knitting backwards. Then I do a lot of things backwards :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. I am now on day 16.


Norma, it is looking very pretty nice definition, pretty color.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually posts on techniques of entrelac, double knitting and backwards knitting are great techniques to add to the end or our list for this weeks topic. Sunday comes so quickly on KP. So want to thank you Bev for this topic and all the shadings we had this week.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I have also done this cowl in Entralac. It is a few years ago so I would have to refresh my memory but I could cobble something to together if there is enough interest, I think!!! I did make a two colour one but it was whisked away by DGD.


So pretty. I would love to learn how.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have seen some of the pictures posted for the KAL drawing but I am not smart enough to figure out how to do it.
> 
> I do have a picture on Ravelry in project's and information about when Snowdrop was started, finished, yarn and needles used. That was challenge enough.


You sound like me Tricia. Wish I could walk you thru what I finally did, but my brain does not hold onto this kind of info. Maybe some other kind computer brainiac here can help.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You sound like me Tricia. Wish I could walk you thru what I finally did, but my brain does not hold onto this kind of info. Maybe some other kind computer brainiac here can help.


Tanya, did you see the yarn link in the scarf workshop? I found the glitz yarn. http://www.yarn-paradise.com/angora-color-glitz-blue-shades


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, the thing about entrelac is that you must do exactly as the pattern tells you. It does work, even though the instructions make no sense. There are some you tube videos that would help also.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good so far Norma


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning!! first of all Norma your Snowdrop is coming along very nice!! Your stitches are so pretty.. I look forward to seeing the rest of it  Love your cowl too!! 

I have had a fascination with Entrelac for a long time now.. I gave it a try and I honestly can't remember how I did, it was so long ago...LOL I would be up for that if there were enough interest.

Thanks for the links Tanya I will have to check them out here in a few minutes.. I have wanted to learn for a long time.. 

The Double Knit pot holder is a perfect St. Patricks projects.. just a tad short on time to make..LOL but it could be done for practice and since I have the Irish heritage I could use it all year long.. I think I would like to play with this too!! something to practice with before the hat!! 
I thought her directions were strange but probably worth trying if it will help with the technique.. 

Sometimes I wish we had limited internet... there are some days (like today I am sure) that we are on it far too much.. We to fought it all the way.. I remember when we first got internet it was free from Juno and I had no idea what to do.. I couldn't stay connected and we were so frustrated... it was a long time after that before we finally got connected for real and its been a daily part of our lives ever since..LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anybody have the link to today's KP daily digest? Would appreciate it if you could post it. I usually get it about 5.30 am, but nothing yet.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-307183-e-423

here you go Sue, hope the link works


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember practising some entrelac years ag, and didn't find it too,hard. I don't know what I was trying to make, other than that I had a long strip. I'm up for trying too.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Good Morning!! first of all Norma your Snowdrop is coming along very nice!! Your stitches are so pretty.. I look forward to seeing the rest of it  Love your cowl too!!
> 
> I have had a fascination with Entrelac for a long time now.. I gave it a try and I honestly can't remember how I did, it was so long ago...LOL I would be up for that if there were enough interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am wide open to which ever subject you would like to cover, Norma. The Claddagh pot holder looks like fun as does the entralac. I have done a tiny little bit of the entralac, but have not mastered it by any means.

Your WoolFest sounds like it would be a fun field trip.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. It works.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-307183-e-423
> 
> here you go Sue, hope the link works


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Sometimes I wish we had limited internet... there are some days (like today I am sure) that we are on it far too much.. We to fought it all the way.. I remember when we first got internet it was free from Juno and I had no idea what to do.. I couldn't stay connected and we were so frustrated... it was a long time after that before we finally got connected for real and its been a daily part of our lives ever since..LOL


LOL. I remember the days when I had to connect with my house phone and dial one computer at a time! And we had to hope we were both using compatible software. Then came bulletin boards, woo woo! what an improvement.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for a great week Bev!!! Great topic too... lots of information that we all need at our finger tips..  I made a folder and will keep it on my desktop...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for a great week Bev!!! Great topic too... lots of information that we all need at our finger tips..  I made a folder and will keep it on my desktop...


I bookmarked it here. Thank you, Bev!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I am wide open to which ever subject you would like to cover, Norma. The Claddagh pot holder looks like fun as does the entralac. I have done a tiny little bit of the entralac, but have not mastered it by any means.
> 
> Your WoolFest sounds like it would be a fun field trip.


OK, Toni. Book me on for the last date you have open as it will take me that long to bring some threads together. I have often had wanted to go to Woolfest but have had another commitment that weekend. This year they don't clash!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. I am now on day 16.


Looking good, Norma! How many stitches are you working on?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have also done this cowl in Entralac. It is a few years ago so I would have to refresh my memory but I could cobble something to together if there is enough interest, I think!!! I did make a two colour one but it was whisked away by DGD.


I really like the look of it in just one colourway.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> OK, Toni. Book me on for the last date you have open as it will take me that long to bring some threads together. I have often had wanted to go to Woolfest but have had another commitment that weekend. This year they don't clash!!


I think the last date that I had posted was 6/28 - 7/12. Does that work for you? We can go out farther if you would like?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Snowdrop. I am now on day 16.


That's looking great, Norma!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I bookmarked it here. Thank you, Bev!!!


I forget to look in there...LOL of course nothing says I'll think to look in my Tips folder either... 

Have fun at Woolfest Norma!! I would love to go to one of those.. When hubby was playing at a lot of festivals I had such a great time.. I also have some amazing artisan pieces that I just couldn't resist!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, did you see the yarn link in the scarf workshop? I found the glitz yarn. http://www.yarn-paradise.com/angora-color-glitz-blue-shades


Wow, I sure missed that one. And that is your yarn. Great. Tell me more about the scratchiness you spoke of. Will it be uncomfortable to people with sensitive skin? I love that it has so much angora in it. When it knits up does it have a lot of the angora halo to it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I loved knitting backwards. Then I do a lot of things backwards :XD:


Me, too. Have often said do things by getting in ass backwards (LOL).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, could you go a little later in July. please?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Norma! How many stitches are you working on?


I am working on 85 stitches. I wanted to make quite a wide scarf/stole. I did have plenty of the yarn in my stash.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I must admit I liked it in one colour. It is slightly more tricky to knit as the colours help to keep the order straight but I didn't find it hard.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tricia==go to the link below the quick reply box and you will see a link to Latest Digest.

Norma--so glad you get to go to the Woolfest. Saw it advertised but too far for me. You will report back of course.

There is a fest in Connecticut coming up but forgot to post it here. Will try to find the post later as I have spent way too much time online this a.m. and am sooooooo late.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> How awful. Stay safe.


From me too Julie, stay safe. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie & Chris, glad to hear that your SnowDrops are almost completed!
> I will move on setting up the parade this week.
> Can anyone else who's still working on their Snowdrop weigh in, please?
> I am not sure of my time frame for getting it up, though. Things are in a bit of an upheaval here.
> ...


Jane, I'm so far behind with my Snowdrop, so please don't worry about waiting for me. I thought I was doing ok, I was over halfway and I spotted a small mistake, but so obvious it was smacking me in the face. Needless to say I frogged it and now it's going to take a bit of effort to figure out which chart and row I'm up too. I knew that I should have counted how many rows I ripped out. My knitting mojo has left the building!!! I will try and figure it out tomorrow.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I found a picture of it! This is my son's GF she is wearing it while modeling my ALB!!  I think the lily pad pattern would make a great tam! I also like the snowflake... I wonder if a person could put a thin enough coat of glow in the dark paint on the snowflakes and hang them in the windows.. I have a window no one from the outside can see..  I'll give it a try with a swatch!!
> 
> Sue I meant to answer your question... I start next tuesday just for a few hours and a few days.. then she will put me on the schedual.. if I work out ok.. I have been a clerk before and that was before everything was scanned so I am sure I'll do fine..
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Yay! I caught up on all the reading. Forgive me if I don't comment individually but there has been so much going on with you all - bike rides (well done); new jobs (congrats); problems with household appliances ( :thumbdown: ); health blips (hope you are feeling better and get appropriate treatment); tons and tons of useful links and patterns; and of course, beautiful finished shawls. It almost feels like I caught up on a soap opera - but far more interesting.
> I hope this is now the correct place to post pics of my little cotton Snowdrop (9.5" x 51"). I would normally prefer wider and longer but wanted to use up this yarn. It actually makes a nice little neck warmer for a cool British summer day and I think will probably be claimed by my mothet-in-law.


Beautiful Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have had a quick scan through several pages of posts but don't have the time to pipe in more than I have already.
> 
> I have to get ready to head over the road tomorrow - 4 hour drive to the airport to pick up my husband - he gets in from France 1 am Monday morning - then another hour's drive to where his mother is. ...and we have a winter storm warning in effect for tomorrow into Monday.
> 
> ...


Stay safe Jane and take care. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Too windy to get a picture outside. Snow drop would fly off to the next county and never be seen again.
> 
> ETA
> The 3rd picture is the cowl using the Wave design and the beginning of Winter Wonderland scarf.
> ...


Beautiful Tricia.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> From me too Julie, stay safe. 💞


Thanks Ros! it is rising 5 a.m., there is a little rain and a very slight amount of wind- most of the serious storm warnings are further east of us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I think we are getting your wind... or the wind coming up from the south.. it is pretty bad out there right now.. but definitely NOT a storm.. just very rainy and wet!! Please stay safe... it looks pretty bad out there according to the weather channel.. 

I was wondering is this going another week or have I missed the link to next weeks party


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I think we are getting your wind... or the wind coming up from the south.. it is pretty bad out there right now.. but definitely NOT a storm.. just very rainy and wet!! Please stay safe... it looks pretty bad out there according to the weather channel..
> 
> I was wondering is this going another week or have I missed the link to next weeks party


Norma is ready for the 22nd- I think people have forgotten that we run, normally for two weeks at a time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thought you might be interested to see the image of the storm - late yesterday afternoon- a lot closer now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I still find backwards knitting awkward but it goes fairly well with a bit of practice. There are videos to demonstrate and here are 2. The first has it written out and a short video; the second is a longer one by Liat Gat/
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/tips/backwards.html
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-tricks/knit-backwards


Thanks Tanya. These are good references for this technique. Now I just have to try it and practice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thought you might be interested to see the image of the storm - late yesterday afternoon- a lot closer now.


Oh my. This looks terribly ominous! Those little islands look like they are getting hit hard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh my. This looks terribly ominous! Those little islands look like they are getting hit hard!


They are saying it is one of the worst ever Pacific storms many tens of thousands with no shelter, in Vanuatu- the little islands you could see- but it is now officially ex-Tropical Cyclone Pam- but we have lots of people in the city with no power.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie I think we are getting your wind... or the wind coming up from the south.. it is pretty bad out there right now.. but definitely NOT a storm.. just very rainy and wet!! Please stay safe... it looks pretty bad out there according to the weather channel..
> 
> I was wondering is this going another week or have I missed the link to next weeks party


Yeah, I was beginning to wonder. I was planning on two weeks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Norma is ready for the 22nd- I think people have forgotten that we run, normally for two weeks at a time


Again, I was a bit confused for awhile. But I am planning on this coming week also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Again, I was a bit confused for awhile. But I am planning on this coming week also.


I thought people were winding up to a close, a bit fast! And we are only at 40 odd pages, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought people were winding up to a close, a bit fast! And we are only at 40 odd pages, too!


When I started seeing the thank yous, the first thing I did was check the number of pages.  Then I knew I had only done one week. 

Julie, thanks for the picture of your cyclone. It does look quite strong. Hope it continues to peter out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> When I started seeing the thank yous, the first thing I did was check the number of pages.  Then I knew I had only done one week.


 :thumbup: It can throw one a bit, though!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It can throw one a bit, though!


Just a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just a bit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Does anybody have the link to today's KP daily digest? Would appreciate it if you could post it. I usually get it about 5.30 am, but nothing yet.
> 
> Sue


Sue, if you scroll to the bottom of the page there is a link to the current digest. Between the Watched topics at the current digest at the bottom I don't use the notifications. Twice I accidentally clicked spam in stead of delete. That stops notifications for 3 months. Then you have to request admin to reinstate you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Wow, I sure missed that one. And that is your yarn. Great. Tell me more about the scratchiness you spoke of. Will it be uncomfortable to people with sensitive skin? I love that it has so much angora in it. When it knits up does it have a lot of the angora halo to it?


There is a nice angora halo and that may be what seems scratchy to me. Other angora without the glitz seems scratchy to me too. It is a mild scratch that seems worse as I get warmer. I don't think it is the glitz thread. It is very fine. It doesn't seem to bother my hands but it does my neck.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There is a nice angora halo and that may be what seems scratchy to me. Other angora without the glitz seems scratchy to me too. It is a mild scratch that seems worse as I get warmer. I don't think it is the glitz thread. It is very fine. It doesn't seem to bother my hands but it does my neck.


are you saying your skin is sensitive to fuzzy yarns?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry for my confusion about the week. I can get so disoriented sometimes with my erratic schedule these years.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It actually came in this afternoon, way late. Usually I get it about 5.30 am.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, if you scroll to the bottom of the page there is a link to the current digest. Between the Watched topics at the current digest at the bottom I don't use the notifications. Twice I accidentally clicked spam in stead of delete. That stops notifications for 3 months. Then you have to request admin to reinstate you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> are you saying your skin is sensitive to fuzzy yarns?


My skin is sensitive to wool, angora, even my own hair trimmings. I have to shower and change clothes when I get a hair cut or be covered with red bumps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, could you go a little later in July. please?


Sure! Which dates would you like?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thought you might be interested to see the image of the storm - late yesterday afternoon- a lot closer now.


It is HUGE!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

No lace here but some stunning designs. This is the woman who did the video sent the other day on double ruffle knitting. There are here her for sale patterns:

http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/p/pattern-shop_10.html

Big eye candy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My skin is sensitive to wool, angora, even my own hair trimmings. I have to shower and change clothes when I get a hair cut or be covered with red bumps.


I seem to remember you mentioning your inability to wear wool. Such a frustration as angora is one of the real soft luxury yarns.

But you can handle working with it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice and eye-catching.

Sue


tamarque said:


> No lace here but some stunning designs. This is the woman who did the video sent the other day on double ruffle knitting. There are here for sale patterns:
> 
> http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/p/pattern-shop_10.html
> 
> Big eye candy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/p/pattern-shop_10.html
> 
> Big eye candy!


Very much so. And don't worry about the mix up Tanya. I have days like that too, like this afternoon, for a bit, I joined you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Again, I was a bit confused for awhile. But I am planning on this coming week also.


well I think I am the one confusing everything.. I think when I saw the "List" I was thinking you were just doing one week..   I can even see where it say's the 22nd.. LOL YAY!!! Bev we will get more tips and tricks next week too LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> No lace here but some stunning designs. This is the woman who did the video sent the other day on double ruffle knitting. There are here for sale patterns:
> 
> http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/p/pattern-shop_10.html
> 
> Big eye candy!


There are some very nice garments there! (I did see some lace.  )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OH YAY!! we were all confused together ... It must be the moon or something... they blame it on the tides sometimes too LOL

Julie that is huge!! I am glad it is downgraded.. 
We went to the store today and the only thing on my mind was getting home and staying here. But there is a benefit for something that hubby wants to go to.. that is at 3:30 so with any luck I'll be home nice and cozy after that.. plus my sons GF needs a ride.. it is too stormy for walking.. I sure hope she gets a ride home.. or she can stay here.. we are just up the road from where she works.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

more eye candy and techniques"

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sigge-hat

Here is an interesting entrelac hat with a ribbed pattern that would be easy to do.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4219048865

Entrelac with cable:


__
https://flic.kr/p/346701165


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> There are some very nice garments there! (I did see some lace.  )


Whoops. I lied!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--change of seasons is upon us and it is scrambling our brains. But glad for another week of technique sharing.

Rain from yesterday seems done for now but the wind is a damp and cold one so hard to enjoy the 40* we are getting. Was in a wet basement for 3 hours today and walking in mud and yuk. Put in a sump pump for a woman but her basement had about 2" of water so inside and out was feeling the same.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I particularly like the second one. Did you see how it looks on the needles on his project page?

Sue



tamarque said:


> more eye candy and techniques"
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sigge-hat
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Sure! Which dates would you like?


The 19th to the 2nd of August would do nicely. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> No lace here but some stunning designs.
> 
> Big eye candy!


Definitely and I have bookmarked it. Thank you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Stay safe from the storm LPers from down under.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is HUGE!!!


And fortunately now downgraded to an ex-Tropical Cyclone- we have had quite a lot of rain, but the skies are clearing now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Stay safe from the storm LPers from down under.


The storm seems to be abating, Melanie!

BTW thanks for the suggestion of working the collar and waist of the Kaya shrug on a circular needle. I had to unpick my first attempt because I was not going to be able to get it on- don't know how many I picked up, other than it is a multiple of 4 I am a little further on- but I took this shot this morning.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And fortunately now downgraded to an ex-Tropical Cyclone- we have had quite a lot of rain, but the skies are clearing now.


Thank goodness!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have also done this cowl in Entralac. It is a few years ago so I would have to refresh my memory but I could cobble something to together if there is enough interest, I think!!! I did make a two colour one but it was whisked away by DGD.


Norma, love your Snowdrop!
I think a nice simple cowl would be a good project to learn entralac on. The one that I had linked to was done with a color changing yarn so that is what I will use. Looking forward to July. 😊


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> No lace here but some stunning designs. This is the woman who did the video sent the other day on double ruffle knitting. There are here her for sale patterns:
> 
> http://lismiknits.blogspot.com/p/pattern-shop_10.html
> 
> Big eye candy!


Oh, I really like some of these.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Chris. 
I am enjoying knitting it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I particularly like the second one. Did you see how it looks on the needles on his project page?
> 
> Sue




__
https://flic.kr/p/4225970297

That is so cool looking!!! I love it, I like the 'Sigge' one too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thank goodness!


I was getting a bit concerned when the reports from Vanuatu were coming in!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I really like some of these.


Me too.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Norma you Snowdrop is great also I would also want to try both the cowl and the double knitting


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The 19th to the 2nd of August would do nicely. Thank you.


You are on.  Thank you, Norma!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/

Just broke down and bought some lace yarn from DBNY. Great discounts on some needles and yarn Cherry Tree Hill merino lace at @ $14/1000 yds approx.
Took advantage of the 30% discount. So for all who need some enabling you might want to check out this site.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Norma you Snowdrop is great also I would also want to try both the cowl and the double knitting


Yay!! We are thrilled to have you join in!!!! you'll never know what we get our needles and yarn into LOL 

Oh no Tanya I can't buckle under any more enabling.. LOL I just keep thinking of all that yarn for less than $20.00 in the site Tricia mentioned.. I have to get over this.. I haven't even gotten my first pay check yet.. LOL 
But it is tempting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I particularly like the second one. Did you see how it looks on the needles on his project page?
> 
> Sue


The red/gray one? It almost looks like illusion knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yay!! We are thrilled to have you join in!!!! you'll never know what we get our needles and yarn into LOL
> 
> Oh no Tanya I can't buckle under any more enabling.. LOL I just keep thinking of all that yarn for less than $20.00 in the site Tricia mentioned.. I have to get over this.. I haven't even gotten my first pay check yet.. LOL
> But it is tempting


I was putting an order together for ICE yarns when I decided to check on the discounts from DBNY and broke down. Haven't bought yarn in about 6 mos and giiiirl have I been feeling so deprived. Did a day's worth of work and decided to treat myself. Hopefully will sell some knitwear to pay for my yarn debauchery--and get some more work! Still need to pay some bills.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I was putting an order together for ICE yarns when I decided to check on the discounts from DBNY and broke down. Haven't bought yarn in about 6 mos and giiiirl have I been feeling so deprived. Did a day's worth of work and decided to treat myself. Hopefully will sell some knitwear to pay for my yarn debauchery--and get some more work! Still need to pay some bills.


Enjoy your new treasures!!! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That Cherry Tree Hill yarn is nice. I have really enjoyed knitting with it. I looked, but I resisted temptation because 
I have to confess that I ordered two lots of yarn from Posh Yarns earlier today. One I have in mind for the next Advent Calendar shawl.

Sue



tamarque said:


> I was putting an order together for ICE yarns when I decided to check on the discounts from DBNY and broke down. Haven't bought yarn in about 6 mos and giiiirl have I been feeling so deprived. Did a day's worth of work and decided to treat myself. Hopefully will sell some knitwear to pay for my yarn debauchery--and get some more work! Still need to pay some bills.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL aren't we terrible.. but so worth it! I think I would be more than tempted if it had been that long for me too.. I still have not added all the 'Pallet' to my stash yet.. I have been winding yarn for my stash buster afghan. Then my 'Stash closet' will have room for it... it is beautiful.. and needs to come out of a bag soon!!  

Sue you have the best excuse ever!! I hope you share your purchases with us


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The storm seems to be abating, Melanie!
> 
> BTW thanks for the suggestion of working the collar and waist of the Kaya shrug on a circular needle. I had to unpick my first attempt because I was not going to be able to get it on- don't know how many I picked up, other than it is a multiple of 4 I am a little further on- but I took this shot this morning.


Good news! I've been through several hurricanes (cyclones) so know what they can do. Glad you will not be getting hit by this one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knit-floral-cowl 
and another

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-double-penguin-potholder
Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good news! I've been through several hurricanes (cyclones) so know what they can do. Glad you will not be getting hit by this one.


It is for us, but in the Gisborne region by the latest news, river levels are up about 8 metres and that is before high tide!.
There is something very awesome about a major storm.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Sue for the DK patterns like them both. Got them both stored in my library.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I thought this was pretty. 💞

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Heirloom-Shawl-from-Patons


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Yay!! We are thrilled to have you join in!!!! you'll never know what we get our needles and yarn into LOL
> 
> Oh no Tanya I can't buckle under any more enabling.. LOL I just keep thinking of all that yarn for less than $20.00 in the site Tricia mentioned.. I have to get over this.. I haven't even gotten my first pay check yet.. LOL
> But it is tempting


Watch shipping costs. They are high but most yarn is still a good buy and it ships fast; 2-3 days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

barb1957 said:


> Norma you Snowdrop is great also I would also want to try both the cowl and the double knitting


Thank you so much. It is very good to see you here. I know you will enjoy it here and learn loads because that is what happened with me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that sounds like a good discount. I am glad you spotted it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That Cherry Tree Hill yarn is nice. I have really enjoyed knitting with it. I looked, but I resisted temptation because
> I have to confess that I ordered two lots of yarn from Posh Yarns earlier today. One I have in mind for the next Advent Calendar shawl.
> 
> Sue


I ordered two skeins of a variegated one from Posh Yarns as DH's gift for Mothering Sunday. I will post a photo when it comes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Watch shipping costs. They are high but most yarn is still a good buy and it ships fast; 2-3 days.


Always factor in shipping costs. They were not bad and the 30% discount applied to shipping costs as well as the yarn so very pleased at how low the cost was. And they ship priority mail which is why it comes so quickly. Can't wait to try the Cherry Tree Hill yarn--have been wanting some for a long time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--those double knit potholders and the cowl are nice. The designer of the potholder has an entire series of double knit potholders. I like her Northwest Bird of Prey and the Egyptian Falcon ones even better than the penguin. And she has then all for free, too. Very generous of her.

Ros--that Heirloom shawl is quite the project. That would keep us busy for a bit. Wonder how well the charts would print out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, that shawl is lovely.

Sue, love those double knits.  I like the calico cats.
I see fun ahead.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, so nice to see you here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Watch shipping costs. They are high but most yarn is still a good buy and it ships fast; 2-3 days.


even with the shipping it is an amazing price.. now I am getting tempted all over again... I can just hear the questions now... "Ronie what are you going to do with your first paycheck?? Buy Yarn!! LOL"

I have the cowl in my library .. I love it.. and hope to make it some day.. I did the 'sea horses' panel in stranded Fair Isle it was fun.. I use it to cover my seal a meal who's only place is in my dinning room so I have it disguised...LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More interesting challenges added to my pattern stash. Thank you very much!!! 

What a fun way to spend your first paycheck, Ronie! 

It sounds like you all have found some pretty yarns. I do hope you will show us when you get them. 

Welcome, Barb!!! I am so glad you found us!!! I am guessing by now, you have discovered that we have a little fun over here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> even with the shipping it is an amazing price.. now I am getting tempted all over again... I can just hear the questions now... "Ronie what are you going to do with your first paycheck?? Buy Yarn!! LOL"
> 
> I have the cowl in my library .. I love it.. and hope to make it some day.. I did the 'sea horses' panel in stranded Fair Isle it was fun.. I use it to cover my seal a meal who's only place is in my dinning room so I have it disguised...LOL


I remember when you did the seahorse panel. It was beautiful and impressive.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, I've around just staying in the background. I get myself into to much and then not able to do stuff I would enjoying doing. Since DH had his 1st. total knee done I have figured out I should do stuff that I enjoy. Getting ready for his 2nd. total around the 1st of May, Getting projects ready. I am at present finishing up a stuffed giraffe for a new baby at church.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Toni that would be my idea of a great way to spend it.. but I am sure hubby will have different ideas..

Thanks Tanya... it was fun to do.. 

Here is my snowdrop.. I am hoping that the true color shows.. it shows very will in my computer 

This was just wet blocked, it is cotton and rayon and blocked very well.. the yarn came from Brazil and I have never heard of it before.. If I ever find it again I will definitely buy it again.. This is going to my Sister.. she just had a mini-stroke! and since she is a Minister I thought a Advent Scarf to be the perfect gift.. She is fine now and doing very well. ... my dear friend is still in a convalescence facility and I am picking up a book on inspirations today and will send the book mark and book to her...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is such a beautiful colour. I am sure your sister will love it.

Sue


Ronie said:


> LOL Toni that would be my idea of a great way to spend it.. but I am sure hubby will have different ideas..
> 
> Thanks Tanya... it was fun to do..
> 
> ...


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Roni, I love the color and I'm sure your sister will appricate it. I can see it doesn't really matter what color anyone use to make any of the beautiful shawls.-


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you Snowdrop looks very airy and light; very well done.

I know what you mean about finding a wonderful yarn again. Very frustrating to find one that works so well and then is no more. Had that happen with some fabulous organic cotton yarns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I remember when you did the seahorse panel. It was beautiful and impressive.


Quite so. 

Ronie, I love your Snowdrop. The color is gorgeous. I know I say that to every Snowdrop, but the color adds so much to each one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am still confused about these advent scarves. What makes them so attached to that religious period? Why aren't they just as appropriate to other types of events or spiritual practices? NaturesChampion was doing a shawl for a religious purpose but it was a very specific type that has some traditional features to it. A woman in my community was making one for her son't bar mitzvah, too. Very ritualized. Is there something like this with these advent scarves that I am missing?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is lovely. It does have a lovely drape. I do hope your sister continues to improve and your friend comes home soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, I really like how your Snowdrop turned out with those "little bits of color" (like Jane would say  ). It is very pretty!

Tanya, the pieces that I am putting together about the Advent Scarves is, that the two that I know of on Ravelry, begin December 1st and go until Christmas Eve Day. This, to my understanding, would be in preparation of Jesus' birth. Like the chocolate calendars - open one little window and eat the chocolate each day before Christmas/learn one new stitch pattern each day before Christmas and add it to a beautiful scarf.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's how I understand it too, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Ronie, I really like how your Snowdrop turned out with those "little bits of color" (like Jane would say  ). It is very pretty!
> 
> Tanya, the pieces that I am putting together about the Advent Scarves is, that the two that I know of on Ravelry, begin December 1st and go until Christmas Eve Day. This, to my understanding, would be in preparation of Jesus' birth. Like the chocolate calendars - open one little window and eat the chocolate each day before Christmas/learn one new stitch pattern each day before Christmas and add it to a beautiful scarf.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's how I understand it too, Toni.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.  How are you doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is such a beautiful colour. I am sure your sister will love it.
> 
> Sue


to Ronie, a ditto from me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ronie, I really like how your Snowdrop turned out with those "little bits of color" (like Jane would say  ). It is very pretty!
> 
> Tanya, the pieces that I am putting together about the Advent Scarves is, that the two that I know of on Ravelry, begin December 1st and go until Christmas Eve Day. This, to my understanding, would be in preparation of Jesus' birth. Like the chocolate calendars - open one little window and eat the chocolate each day before Christmas/learn one new stitch pattern each day before Christmas and add it to a beautiful scarf.


So there is nothing particular to the style of the scarf--it is just a process to help prepare for the holiday and keep people focused on it. thanx


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm doing ok right now thanks, Toni. no dizziness in a week and not taking any med right now. Saw neurologist this morning, but everything was alright on examination, but I still have the numbness in my leg, so I am having a nerve conduction test in a couple of weeks. If I have no further dizziness, I think I will try and get back to exercising next week.

Sue


TLL said:


> Thank you, Sue.  How are you doing?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds good, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm doing ok right now thanks, Toni. no dizziness in a week and not taking any med right now. Saw neurologist this morning, but everything was alright on examination, but I still have the numbness in my leg, so I am having a nerve conduction test in a couple of weeks. If I have no further dizziness, I think I will try and get back to exercising next week.
> 
> Sue


So glad you are not our dizzy dame in residence☺

However, I can only encourage you to also look at spinal adjustments which can cause such numbness. And circulatory problems can also be a cause--which can also come from a spinal alignment problems.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so glad the doctor found nothing this morning. Yay for no dizziness!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It is so nice to be normal again and on an even keel.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, so glad the doctor found nothing this morning. Yay for no dizziness!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


I remember when that scarf was done by Jane and Chris. Yours is also very beautiful. And glad you are feeling better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks beautifully delicate,Ronie.I'm sure your sister will love it - anyone would.


Ronie said:


> LOL Toni that would be my idea of a great way to spend it.. but I am sure hubby will have different ideas..
> 
> Thanks Tanya... it was fun to do..
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know what you mean about finding a wonderful yarn again. Very frustrating to find one that works so well and then is no more. Had that happen with some fabulous organic cotton yarns.


Me too. My favourite Natural Dye Studio is stopping dying. I have a tiny stash of it (5 skeins) but am really going to miss their beautiful soft colours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. It is so nice to be normal again and on an even keel.
> 
> Sue


Normal? Sure? (Only kidding) It is good to hear you are a little better.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


That is pretty too. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is another knitting technique/stitch. It creates a think fabric and is called twice knitting which is not double knitting.






Looks like it would be great for winter mitts or hats.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is another knitting technique/stitch. It creates a think fabric and is called twice knitting which is not double knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took the "s" out of the https: hopefully this link works now...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I took the "s" out of the https: hopefully this link works now...


Thanks Toni--I seem to always miss those computer 'corrections.'


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So there is nothing particular to the style of the scarf--it is just a process to help prepare for the holiday and keep people focused on it. thanx


You are welcome.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty, Sue.

I am glad to hear that you are making progress with your health issues. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Toni--I seem to always miss those computer 'corrections.'


Trust me, I miss my fair share also. That was an interesting stitch. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://images.taunton.com/downloads/th/T168_Burn_Test_Chart.pdf

Here is a fiber burn test chart for identifying unmarked yarns. Some of you many not have seen this info but it is useful to file.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Trust me, I miss my fair share also. That was an interesting stitch. Thanks for sharing the video.


Glad you like it. Looking for another twisted stitch fabric that I will send if I find.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL Toni that would be my idea of a great way to spend it.. but I am sure hubby will have different ideas..
> 
> Thanks Tanya... it was fun to do..
> 
> ...


That's beautiful, Ronie! I'm sure your sister will really enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


It's lovely, Sue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL Toni that would be my idea of a great way to spend it.. but I am sure hubby will have different ideas..
> 
> Thanks Tanya... it was fun to do..
> 
> ...


Very lovely Snowdrop Ronie. The color looks perfect for spring. I'm sure your sister will enjoy wearing it. How long did it end up being? Did you end up having enough yarn to do all the charts? It sure looks like a nice size :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


Sue, glad you are feeling better. Your scarf looks pretty in the white. That is the one that Chris won the prize for her picture of it! I also did that one and gave it to my daughter. It was a fun knit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is another video on how to knit backwards. Came in my email today. Figured it can't hurt to have a choice😄
http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful. A lovely knit. I think I might have it as a WIP


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is another video on how to knit backwards. Came in my email today. Figured it can't hurt to have a choice😄
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/


Entralac here we come!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Me too. My favourite Natural Dye Studio is stopping dying. I have a tiny stash of it (5 skeins) but am really going to miss their beautiful soft colours.


I am sorry to hear they are stopping dying. I have bought from them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. It seems like a whole new scarf with each color choices.. My Sister is fair complected and I know this color will look great on her.. 

The only thing I think of with the Advent Scarfs is what Toni and Sue said.. I just think they are fun Christmas thing to do.. 

I hope you get your feeling back in your leg soon Sue and that you start feeling a lot better.. It isn't fun when they have to do test after test..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very lovely Snowdrop Ronie. The color looks perfect for spring. I'm sure your sister will enjoy wearing it. How long did it end up being? Did you end up having enough yarn to do all the charts? It sure looks like a nice size :thumbup:


It is right around 60 inches long I would guess at 13 inches wide. I have not measured it since I took it off the blocks and it was 14.5 wide and 63 long.. I did have enough yarn but I went ahead and eliminated a last pattern repeat row before the double knit rows.. that way the ends matched up  it is a good pattern to do this with.. I just couldn't take a chance at running out of yarn.. next time I am going to do one end using a Provisional cast on.. and leave enough yarn to graft it together.. then just knit to the end of my yarn!! 

I saw the NewStitchADay email.. I thought how appropriate for this weeks topics.. Thanks for posting it.. I would of forgot!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is another video on how to knit backwards. Came in my email today. Figured it can't hurt to have a choice😄
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-backwards/


did you find one video better than the other?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty scarf Sue.. it has a very feminine look to it 

Very interesting video on twice knitting. I think it would make great bottoms to purses too!! 

I have been fighting the cast on and the rows after in the snowflake cap we all liked.. I am about to give up  I think I will try the scarf or the cowl first! Plus my yarn winder broke.. Its not that old and I called Knit Picks and they are sending me a new one! it has just been one of those days!! tomorrow will be better.. hubby brought home corned beef so I will get it in the crock pot! we will have a nice Irish dinner  Tonight we eat salad!! LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, your Snowdrop is beautiful and I see you do have some beads on there too! Your sister should love that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. I believe Jane and Chris did it too. I put it aside when I went to England and never got back to it until Saturday when I wanted something easy to knit in the car. Once I got started I just wanted to finish it, and here it is. I am going to give it to my aunt when next I see her.
> 
> Sue


Sue, love this. I'm glad to hear that you're not having any more dizziness. Will be praying for the numbness in your leg to be healed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a sweet hat that looks like other patterns that have been shared here:

http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/93.pdf


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> did you find one video better than the other?


I like the one by Liat Gat the best. It is very clearly shown and she shows how to do it continental and the other way( can't remember what it's called)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, your Snowdrop looks so delicate! What a nice gift for your sister.

Sue - no dizziness = :thumbup: And I understand the 'back to normal, on an even keel' comment. Bumped a few walls in my time, lol. I joke sometimes that I have a free roller coaster ride in my head.

I had jury duty today. I was not selected but it was close for a while. Half the panel I was in left due to 'hardship' so I was in a much smaller pool. But while waiting for the voir dire to begin I made some progress on the latest baby blanket. 

happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, loved your KAL scarf. I love the soft 3 dimensional look. 

Tanya, checked out the Twice Knit video. Interesting. I think it would make quite the warm hat.  Also, the bottoms of house socks-slippers would work with this. I have a pair my DD made me that I wore holes in. Making a sole with this this stitch might last a bit longer. 

Thanks, Caryn. That knitting backwards doesn't look too hard. I imagine that my hand-mind connection might be a bit rough, but it should be workable. 

I have some pictures to share. Here is the pattern DIL chose for her second knitting project.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brake-cowl


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, she is a natural! Of course she did have a great teacher to start her off. Very pretty scarf.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I had jury duty today. I was not selected but it was close for a while. Half the panel I was in left due to 'hardship' so I was in a much smaller pool. But while waiting for the voir dire to begin I made some progress on the latest baby blanket.
> happy knitting all,
> Melanie


I am surprised they let you bring knitting needles in!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I took knitting needles along when I went in for jury duty the other year. The only thing that kept me sane. 
Like Melanie I was passed over.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I like the one by Liat Gat the best. It is very clearly shown and she shows how to do it continental and the other way( can't remember what it's called)


Liat Gat is a very good teacher and her videos are very clear.

The 'other' knitting style is often called Throwing or American. Maybe other countries called it by a different name.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a proud mama you are. DD has a built in knack for this work. I am sure she picked up much skill just from being around you and your work. And that Madelinetosh yarns looks fabulous. It seems so rich in its colors and sheen.

Melanie--did Grand Jury duty for 2 months in NY. I knit and crocheted through it all or would have gone bonkers. However, have had problems bringing in knitting to court when cases were actually being heard. Hooks were okay; not scissors if they have a sharp point.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya and Caryn, thanks. This is my daughter in law. She has crocheted for years. Tried knitting many times, but just got frustrated. This time it took. I told her that all those other times people taught her just laid the foundation for this transition. She knew what to do, basically. I just gave her a pattern. She really, really wanted to do lace. And she is so pleased with how far her yarn is going. 

Oh, I ordered my skein to finish my transition colorway project. Should get that later this week. Hopefully.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is the other dense stitch I was looking for earlier. It requires 2 strands of yarn; could not find a video on the technique but there was a discussion on KP about this stitch

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-181819-1.html

This is the stitch written out in Knitty.com

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall05/PATTrevolution.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya and Caryn, thanks. This is my daughter in law. She has crocheted for years. Tried knitting many times, but just got frustrated. This time it took. I told her that all those other times people taught her just laid the foundation for this transition. She knew what to do, basically. I just gave her a pattern. She really, really wanted to do lace. And she is so pleased with how far her yarn is going.
> 
> Oh, I ordered my skein to finish my transition colorway project. Should get that later this week. Hopefully.


Sorry for my confusion. It seems to get worse these days. But she is good. And sometimes we build our skills in subtle ways until they suddenly become visible to ourselves and others. Good show.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, loved your KAL scarf. I love the soft 3 dimensional look.
> 
> Tanya, checked out the Twice Knit video. Interesting. I think it would make quite the warm hat.  Also, the bottoms of house socks-slippers would work with this. I have a pair my DD made me that I wore holes in. Making a sole with this this stitch might last a bit longer.
> 
> ...


That's great, Bev. Good for her!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> But she is good. And sometimes we build our skills in subtle ways until they suddenly become visible to ourselves and others. Good show.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev she's a natural!! and that yarn is beautiful.. I love your scarf!! maybe you could share it here some time.. 

I feel like I had my needles in my hands all day.. getting very little else done and still no headway.. I am playing with some yarn now.. I hope to get it going the way I want it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev she's a natural!! and that yarn is beautiful.. I love your scarf!! maybe you could share it here some time..


I would be glad too, Ronie. I want to knit the pattern a little myself to be sure that she had it right. It's just a simple 4 line repeat.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is a sweet hat that looks like other patterns that have been shared here:
> 
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/93.pdf


That is pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, do give your daughter my congratulations. She has achieved a great deal. I love the scarf :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://foodmatters.tv/recipes

I think these recipes are an ongoing free feature on this site, but not sure. They are all vegetarian, many gluten-free, some vegan and lots of desserts for those who need such a fix. The ones I read were, also, easy to do. I think many will appeal to a lot of you, especially on a rainy, dreary day that needs a brighter pick-me-up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma. I will. 

Bookmarked those recipes, Tanya. Thanks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so weak.I bought another pattern - as if I didn't have more than enough already.This is it
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nigella-4

I'm sorry, I have no idea how to turn that into a proper link.

I do have some beautiful Rooster yarn so at least I don't need to shop for that but I have to find beads, which I will do asap so that it doesn't languish in my library and get forgotten. I like the deisgner (Rahymah) and knit a jacket with a beaded lace panel on the back and sleeves. She seems to have an eye for finer details.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, it seems to have made the link all by itself. How clever.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, what a lovely shawl. The beading is gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I can see why you succumbed to temptation. What colour is your Rooster yarn?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I can see why you succumbed to temptation. What colour is your Rooster yarn?


It is a lovely soft blue - not unlike my Snowdrop now I comw to think of it. Maybe I am going through a blue phase.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I am so weak.I bought another pattern - as if I didn't have more than enough already.This is it
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nigella-4
> 
> I'm sorry, I have no idea how to turn that into a proper link.
> ...


Okay--more eye candy. Have it bookmarked.

In the past month alone, I think LP has added at least 50 patterns to my already way too long list of fantasy projects. I would need to do nothing else for at least another 30 years to do all my saved 'favorites.'


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I would need to do nothing else for at least another 30 years to do all my saved 'favorites.'


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have a bunch saved also. But it only becomes reality when the yarn and pattern come together. Then I'm hooked and I have to buy yarn!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl.. I would love to see it made up 
Thanks for the recipes and food site.. another one of my passions...  also my hubby's.. he loves the food network! I will go through it more later..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, that sounds lovely. I am looking forward to seeing it :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have a bunch saved also. But it only becomes reality when the yarn and pattern come together. Then I'm hooked and I have to buy yarn!!


there is a fail safe process that i have developed unconsciously over the years. i find if I look at something long enough, and connect with it empathetically and in my mind it is as if the experience becomes real. After a while, I have exhausted the idea and can let it sit to the side. It was like working in other people's homes and on some gorgeous properties that I would never own. After a few months of 'living' there, it was time to 'move' again and experience a new home and location. This has worked in many other areas of my life and becomes a saving grace for keeping my budget and craft commitment under control--but have still enjoyed so many patterns and yarns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice to see your DD learning to knit Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ochil-shawl

And another

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/papillon-wrap

And one more
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ailigas
Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love that Papillon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are pretty, Sue especially the last one. I have captured them all. :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have some pictures to share. Here is the pattern DIL chose for her second knitting project.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brake-cowl


Nice work, teacher and designer!!! Beautiful projects all!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the new patterns stashed in my library, Sue! They look very interesting.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Sue, got them all saved.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty shawls and cowls Sue.. 

I have spent the morning cleaning up my desktop.. all those links that don't have a Ravelry account I have had on my desktop.. some I deleted others went into their special folder.. I have been puttering about all morning... I need to run some errands in just a few minutes then I want to start a new project.. I am thinking about something done in double knit!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How funny, I am thinking about that too. Bought a skein of yarn this morning and am trying to choose a pattern, probably a potholder for now.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I am thinking about something done in double knit!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, I love that Papillon.


And I love the ailigas. I've got to stop looking - hands over my eyes but peeping through fingers - pattern in library.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Nice work, teacher and designer!!! Beautiful projects all!!!


Thanks Toni! 

Had the tranmission go out of one car yesterday. It's on it's way to getting a rebuilt transmission. Then the car we were driving today started making some unusual noises. Stopped at our car repair place to see if they had time to see if it was safe to drive. They put it up right away. Ball joints going out. Shouldn't drive very far on them. They are fixing them now. Yay! DS picked us up with the van. We have one more place to clean. They will have to car done before 6. We need to get there before six. And we will have 2 cars again. It's scary to go from 3 cars down to 1 in 2 days. The Lord worked things out beautifully. DS drives to college an hour away each day.

Whewww! What a day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Toni!
> 
> Had the tranmission go out of one car yesterday. It's on it's way to getting a rebuilt transmission. Then the car we were driving today started making some unusual noises. Stopped at our car repair place to see if they had time to see if it was safe to drive. They put it up right away. Ball joints going out. Shouldn't drive very far on them. They are fixing them now. Yay! DS picked us up with the van. We have one more place to clean. They will have to car done before 6. We need to get there before six. And we will have 2 cars again. It's scary to go from 3 cars down to 1 in 2 days. The Lord worked things out beautifully. DS drives to college an hour away each day.
> 
> Whewww! What a day.


And in my part of the world, the Plumber came at 8 -15 got the stainless steel tub to fit inside the old concrete on, and is just on a trip to the supplier to get the fittings he needs- he has just got back, so shortly will be able to get my washing machine going!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like a good day of getting things done! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Toni!
> 
> Had the tranmission go out of one car yesterday. It's on it's way to getting a rebuilt transmission. Then the car we were driving today started making some unusual noises. Stopped at our car repair place to see if they had time to see if it was safe to drive. They put it up right away. Ball joints going out. Shouldn't drive very far on them. They are fixing them now. Yay! DS picked us up with the van. We have one more place to clean. They will have to car done before 6. We need to get there before six. And we will have 2 cars again. It's scary to go from 3 cars down to 1 in 2 days. The Lord worked things out beautifully. DS drives to college an hour away each day.
> 
> Whewww! What a day.


I once broke 2 out of 3 cars in one day, lol. My vette broke down but I had not gotten out of the driveway so I took DH's vette to work. On the way home it died. My one mile tow cost me $120, ouch. Then I had to take a cab to DH's work, $20, to get his truck. He was quite nervous about his truck, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I once broke 2 out of 3 cars in one day, lol. My vette broke down but I had not gotten out of the driveway so I took DH's vette to work. On the way home it died. My one mile tow cost me $120, ouch. Then I had to take a cab to DH's work, $20, to get his truck. He was quite nervous about his truck, lol.


LOL!!! I just bet he was!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like a good day of getting things done! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: especially when the sun is shining!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that was scary. I am glad it worked out. : :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And in my part of the world, the Plumber came at 8 -15 got the stainless steel tub to fit inside the old concrete on, and is just on a trip to the supplier to get the fittings he needs- he has just got back, so shortly will be able to get my washing machine going!


Happy dance :thumbup: I hope!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy dance :thumbup: I hope!!


Nearly- they have just struck a problem- but hopefully easily resolved!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> hopefully easily resolved!


I hope so!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I hope the damage isn't too bad! 2 car repair bills in one day though... yuck! it certainly can't be good.. 

Melanie that had to be a stressful day... in the last few months my PT Cruiser has had issues.. one they found when they were changing the oil.. the other hubby knew what to do  I hate car trouble.. 

Julie I sure hope they get it all fixed and done and out of your hair..,  I had a repair guy take a few weeks to fix something... town was a good 2 hours drive (round trip) so if he forgot something then it would take a few hours before we saw him again... finally the Ranch Boss said that if he needed something he would just have to work around it until the next day... We think he was making up excuses to leave then hitting the bar LOL He was a pretty jolly guy... 

I was playing with the snow flake chart on the double knitted hat.. realized pretty fast that the hat was meant to be knitted in the round and I only casted on 22 stitches to 'Play' with it.. Good news is... I figured out the cast on.. or at least a few I am comfortable with.. bad news is the chart won't work as it is laid out.. unless I find a way to work back.. that might be easier than it looks.. just purl the purls and knit the knits... but I set it aside because some how I gained stitches.. so its back to square one..  I will do some very simple knitting tonight...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope so!


All done, and the first load in four weeks is on the way- that one was the one that flooded so badly- all over now- (fingers crossed).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, this is the one I have been playing with this afternoon. After a few fits and starts I think I have the hang of it now.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe
Sue


Ronie said:


> I was playing with the snow flake chart on the double knitted hat.. realized pretty fast that the hat was meant to be knitted in the round and I only casted on 22 stitches to 'Play' with it.. Good news is... I figured out the cast on.. or at least a few I am comfortable with.. bad news is the chart won't work as it is laid out.. unless I find a way to work back.. that might be easier than it looks.. just purl the purls and knit the knits... but I set it aside because some how I gained stitches.. so its back to square one..  I will do some very simple knitting tonight...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And in my part of the world, the Plumber came at 8 -15 got the stainless steel tub to fit inside the old concrete on, and is just on a trip to the supplier to get the fittings he needs- he has just got back, so shortly will be able to get my washing machine going!


Woohoo!!!! So happy for you, Julie!! Saw it was all fixed. Yay!!

Melanie, what a cute story. I bet he was worried about his truck.  When things happen that quickly, you begin to wonder.

Sue, what a pretty hotpad.  I may have to explore the double knit process.

Ronie, sounds like you are ready for some simple knitting for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Woohoo!!!! So happy for you, Julie!!


I have the first load in- underwear (I hope I am not repeating myself) and I am overjoyed that I will be back to feeling clean and not hot stick and smelly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done, and the first load in four weeks is on the way- that one was the one that flooded so badly- all over now- (fingers crossed).


Great :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the first load in- underwear (I hope I am not repeating myself) and I am overjoyed that I will be back to feeling clean and not hot stick and smelly!


Definitely a happy dance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Definitely a happy dance!


And what is even better from my point of view- the weather while still fine is now at Autumn temperatures- low twenties Celsius (low 70's Fahrenheit)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All done, and the first load in four weeks is on the way- that one was the one that flooded so badly- all over now- (fingers crossed).


Yay!!! I'm happy for you, Julie, that it's working now!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue this is the one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat

I have the pattern you referred to printed off... I am going to dig it out and play with that one!! it would be easier than trying to do a flat piece written for one in the round.. the difference is in the layout.. there is no turning so you are always on the right side row.. it makes it complicated for my brain...LOL

Tomorrow morning I go in for my training.. I hope it all goes well.. I'm a bit nervous  I have been resting my hip and it should be ok.. I'll find out...LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And what is even better from my point of view- the weather while still fine is now at Autumn temperatures- low twenties Celsius (low 70's Fahrenheit)


Perfect!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yay!!! I'm happy for you, Julie, that it's working now!


The flood was occurring because the sink was not draining properly- thank goodness the machine was still under warrantee, and checked out fine!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Clean undies!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Clean undies!!


Heavenly!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie :thumbup: :thumbup: Clean undies!!


LOL!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ronie, this is the one I have been playing with this afternoon. After a few fits and starts I think I have the hang of it now.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tphpe
> Sue


I look forward to seeing your progress.. now I want to go and get the pattern out... There is something about learning something new.. I don't want to put it down


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL!!


Ref: clean undies- in the big houses (upper class) in Britain in the 17 and 18 hundreds the washing was done ONCE a month, and underwear was normally worn for a week- can you imagine!? I find it a bit mind boggling!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ref: clean undies- in the big houses (upper class) in Britain in the 17 and 18 hundreds the washing was done ONCE a month, and underwear was normally worn for a week- can you imagine!? I find it a bit mind boggling!


 :? Enjoy your washer, Julie!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

So glad you got your washing machine working again and don't have to hand wash! Just can't imagine being without one.

Ronie, good luck with your training tomorrow. Probably as soon as you get into doing things you will be just fine! 

I am also having car trouble! Noticed oil leaking on the garage floor.neither Dh or I are mechanically inclined. Will have to bring it in to see what's wrong. Hope whatever it is won't be too expensive.

Sue, that potholder does look like a fun challenge. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out. What colors are you using?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :? Enjoy your washer, Julie!!!


I will! And it is going to get a real 'work-out'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is not funny! Not now-a-days!
I do hope your car problem is not too serious!



sisu said:


> So glad you got your washing machine working again and don't have to hand wash! Just can't imagine being without one.
> 
> Ronie, good luck with your training tomorrow. Probably as soon as you get into doing things you will be just fine!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, that is the one designed by Patocenizo's granddaughter. I will have to work my way up,to that, which is why I am doing this one. I have made several mistakes, some of which I have fixed, but otherwise I am leaving them so I can be reminded what I did wrong. Maybe after this I can progress to something like a headband in the round. I am not quite halfway but ready to put it down for something lacy and get back to it tomorrow.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue this is the one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat
> 
> I have the pattern you referred to printed off... I am going to dig it out and play with that one!! it would be easier than trying to do a flat piece written for one in the round.. the difference is in the layout.. there is no turning so you are always on the right side row.. it makes it complicated for my brain...LOL
> 
> Tomorrow morning I go in for my training.. I hope it all goes well.. I'm a bit nervous  I have been resting my hip and it should be ok.. I'll find out...LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I am so weak.I bought another pattern - as if I didn't have more than enough already.This is it
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nigella


Oh Linda, I can see why you love the pattern! I have at least 2 purchased patterns that I have never made. One I definitely have the yarn for it already so it will eventually get worked. 
And I did just order some beads today that should hopefully go with some of the yarns in my stash. Everything is on sale today only for 30% off at Fusion Beads with coupon code shamrock.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad the washer is working now.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad the washer is working now.
> 
> Sue


My word, it is a wonderful feeling, Sue- next up I will do my bedsheets!
How are you feeling today?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm using a mid blue and a lime green. Was supposed to have been a cream but it was the wrong weight yarn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, that potholder does look like a fun challenge. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out. What colors are you using?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word, it is a wonderful feeling, Sue- next up I will do my bedsheets!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Do you hang them out to dry?? Think how wonderful they will smell when you go to bed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Here is my snowdrop...


Gorgeous!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heavenly!


Definitely! So glad you got the washer working.

Bev, your DIL is learning fast. Great teacher.

Sue and Ronie already starting on double knit projects. Wasn't someone supposed to start a KAL here as a topic on that? 
I don't have enough time to work on the 4 things I have going as it is. But I can always be coerced into trying something new. 
I have finished the Snowdrop but have not blocked it yet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well our dinner is about ready... the whole house smells like Corned Beef.. my fav part is the horseradish we put on it.. and the carrots!! but hubby loves this.. and he loves the homemade hash the next day even more 

I can't even imagine waiting a whole week in the same clothes.. let alone undies... I am sure glad we don't have to do that now... I do remember Saturday night was Bath Night in our home.. when we were growing up.. This way we were clean and fresh for Church in the morning.. I do know that if we got dirty Mom tossed in the bathtub in-between our scheduled one.. LOL That was a very long time ago.. and the norm for most family's..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished another WIP last night. This one is from an MKAL with SweaterBabe last Fall. ...


This looks super, Sue. You must be so glad that you got back to it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> http://foodmatters.tv/recipes
> 
> I think these recipes are an ongoing free feature on this site, but not sure. They are all vegetarian, many gluten-free, some vegan and lots of desserts for those who need such a fix. The ones I read were, also, easy to do. I think many will appeal to a lot of you, especially on a rainy, dreary day that needs a brighter pick-me-up.


Oh, I can't wait to take the time to check into some of these. Thanks Tanya. I recently bought some coconut flour, just because it was right in front of me when I was in the healthy aisle at the supermarket. Hope I can find a recipe to use it wih. I probably have 1 or 2 saved on Pinterest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Chris!



KittyChris said:


> Definitely! So glad you got the washer working.
> 
> Bev, your DIL is learning fast. Great teacher.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--really like the papillon shawl but all you sent are saved.

Also like our hot pad double knit.

Ronie--the double knit hat looks like a great project.

Bev--what an exhausting sounding day with the vehicles. It sounds like me with my 3 computers and none of them working! Is there a mechanical diva unhappy with something? But lucky you have son w car nearby to come to the rescue.

Melanie--Does DH think you can't drive the truck!

Treated myself to lunch at the HFS today for having worked so hard painting my rental house. The store was giving out macaroon samples and I couldn't resist the cacao one--yummy little thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well our dinner is about ready... the whole house smells like Corned Beef.. my fav part is the horseradish we put on it.. and the carrots!! but hubby loves this.. and he loves the homemade hash the next day even more
> 
> I can't even imagine waiting a whole week in the same clothes.. let alone undies... I am sure glad we don't have to do that now... I do remember Saturday night was Bath Night in our home.. when we were growing up.. This way we were clean and fresh for Church in the morning.. I do know that if we got dirty Mom tossed in the bathtub in-between our scheduled one.. LOL That was a very long time ago.. and the norm for most family's..


I feel pretty sorry for the long suffering staff who had to do the washing! And try to get things dry in Britain's fickle climate.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here is the pattern DIL chose for her second knitting project....The first knitting project of my DIL...


She is doing great!
I love the yarn that she chose for her next project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, I have offered to do KAL with that but that won't be until mid June, but I wanted to learn something about it first. It just happened that I am on top of my current MKALs this week and decided to try and work at it. Coincidentally, Ronie was having a go at it too.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Definitely! So glad you got the washer working.
> 
> Bev, your DIL is learning fast. Great teacher.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well this is the hot pad I am doing. I am about halfway through it, but think I am going to frog it as I have made several mistakes, that I was just going to let go, but then found somehow I have managed to acquire a couple of extra stitches, but have no idea how, so think I am just going to throw inthe towel and start it over again and be more careful. I am definitely going to do better on my next try!


Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well this is the hot pad I am doing. I am about halfway through it, but think I am going to frog it as I have made several mistakes, that I was just going to let go, but then found somehow I have managed to acquire a couple of extra stitches, but have no idea how, so think I am just going to throw inthe towel and start it over again and be more careful. I am definitely going to do better on my next try!
> 
> Sue


It looks like a good start, though, learning it. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks like a good start, though, learning it.
> :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your first attempts are much better than mine.. I spent a lot of time just trying to get the cast on right.. then I watched a bunch of videos to see how its done.. 
I think your swatch is looking pretty good.. for a first attempt  
Chris I am just inbetween projects so I thought I would play with this technique.. I also go this in the email today.. 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15470&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
there is even a link for beginners  I really like the socks and the gloves/mits shown here  
It is fun to play between big projects  it keeps my creative juices going.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Jane!! how's the family doing?? It is such a hard time.. your all in my thoughts


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, your DIL is learning fast. Great teacher.
> .


Thanks, Chris. It's so fun to see her embracing lace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> She is doing great!
> I love the yarn that she chose for her next project.


Thanks, Jane. She had purchased some gorgeous yarn at the LYS and was looking for something to do with it. She didn't want to crochet, so she is loving knitting and quite happy with how far her yarn is going.  Sending prayers during this difficult time.

Working on that shoulder shawl and counted stitches tonight. I have 40 extra stitches on the needles after 3 decreases. Not sure what I am going to do with this right now. I don't think I can go on and try to fix it in the rest of the project. Too many stitches-too few rows. May frog it. Sigh. To late to decide.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-I do that all the time--practice a project to see how it works, then frog and do for real. It just seems to be part of the learning process that I go thru and it seems others do, too. I think we like to jump right in and then find our learning curve challenge. So you did good with the hot pad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ref: clean undies- in the big houses (upper class) in Britain in the 17 and 18 hundreds the washing was done ONCE a month, and underwear was normally worn for a week- can you imagine!? I find it a bit mind boggling!


Mmm, not a pleasant thought. I am glad you're back washing the easy way :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I hope your car trouble is fixed easily and cheaply.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love those colours together, Sue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Chris, I have offered to do KAL with that but that won't be until mid June, but I wanted to learn something about it first. It just happened that I am on top of my current MKALs this week and decided to try and work at it. Coincidentally, Ronie was having a go at it too.
> 
> Sue


Thats good that I have a couple months until we do this together. Maybe I'll even make time to practice before then. Your start is looking good even if you do have to frog.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Sue your first attempts are much better than mine.. I spent a lot of time just trying to get the cast on right.. then I watched a bunch of videos to see how its done..
> I think your swatch is looking pretty good.. for a first attempt
> Chris I am just inbetween projects so I thought I would play with this technique.. I also go this in the email today..
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15470&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
> ...


Thanks for this link! 
My biggest problem is that I need 6-7 hours of sleep and I get up early and have to sit around for a short while with my coffee before I can get going. It's not the caffeine that I need as I do my own weak half-caf, just the time. Now I am ready to face the day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I can't wait to take the time to check into some of these. Thanks Tanya. I recently bought some coconut flour, just because it was right in front of me when I was in the healthy aisle at the supermarket. Hope I can find a recipe to use it wih. I probably have 1 or 2 saved on Pinterest.


I am finding more and more recipes that use coconut flour. Even the cracker recipe we shared the other week, coconut flour can be added. And there were at least a few on the website sent yesterday that will use coconut flour. Thai cooling uses a lot of coconut so you can look up thai recipes for not dessert recipes that are different. And if you search coconut recipes there will be more than you know what to do with.

Here is a bunch:

http://empoweredsustenance.com/coconut-flour-recipes/

Here is a 3 ingredient sweet

http://www.ambitiouskitchen.com/2014/07/the-best-coconut-flour-chocolate-chunk-bars/

edit: and found this list with some main course recipes

http://thecoconutmama.com/2014/01/coconut-flour-recipes/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue your first attempts are much better than mine.. I spent a lot of time just trying to get the cast on right.. then I watched a bunch of videos to see how its done..
> I think your swatch is looking pretty good.. for a first attempt
> Chris I am just inbetween projects so I thought I would play with this technique.. I also go this in the email today..
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15470&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
> ...


That's a lot of entrelac. I would be much happier with the technique if the back of it wasn't so unattractive. There is a man who has a technique for picking up stitches that he claims give a much neater back side. Haven't tried it yet but if it works, would make me much more prone to do a project.
Here is a link. The photos don't work but there is a little video at the bottom.

http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2010/03/perfecting-perpendicular-pickup.html


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--Does DH think you can't drive the truck!


lol, he was worried about my string of breaking vehicles.  The truck was fine, by the way.

Thanks for the link for picking up stitches in a neater fashion.

Sorry you have to frog Sue, but I like your color combination.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That's a lot of entrelac. I would be much happier with the technique if the back of it wasn't so unattractive. There is a man who has a technique for picking up stitches that he claims give a much neater back side. Haven't tried it yet but if it works, would make me much more prone to do a project.
> Here is a link. The photos don't work but there is a little video at the bottom.
> 
> http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2010/03/perfecting-perpendicular-pickup.html


that is the exact reason I don't care for it... I have to admit though the socks sure look pretty  I was wondering if they were bulky with all those seams but they don't look like it.. I'll look at your link and see what they do  The results of the technique is beautiful though.. well worth ironing out some of the issues with the reverse side.. 
that was a very interesting way of picking up stitches.. I need to run my anti virus scan to see the pictures... it gets fussy with me if I don't run it LOL I was able to watch the video though. I did a whole computer clean yesterday but the scan.. I'll do that later. I have the link saved.. it is perfect for our collections of tips!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane. She had purchased some gorgeous yarn at the LYS and was looking for something to do with it. She didn't want to crochet, so she is loving knitting and quite happy with how far her yarn is going.  Sending prayers during this difficult time.
> 
> Working on that shoulder shawl and counted stitches tonight. I have 40 extra stitches on the needles after 3 decreases. Not sure what I am going to do with this right now. I don't think I can go on and try to fix it in the rest of the project. Too many stitches-too few rows. May frog it. Sigh. To late to decide.


Wow how does that happen?? I hope you set it aside and will re-read your pattern and your work before frogging... that is a lot of stitches for it to be a error!! 
Did she get the Madeline Tosh at the LYS?? I know that online that is very expensive (to me) yarn.. I don't blame her for wanting it to go as far as it can...  or is your yarn you are working with the MT? 
I hope you can get it all sorted out..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a fun first day at work, Ronie!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have a fun first day at work, Ronie!!!


Thank you Toni!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that is the exact reason I don't care for it... I have to admit though the socks sure look pretty  I was wondering if they were bulky with all those seams but they don't look like it.. I'll look at your link and see what they do  The results of the technique is beautiful though.. well worth ironing out some of the issues with the reverse side..
> that was a very interesting way of picking up stitches.. I need to run my anti virus scan to see the pictures... it gets fussy with me if I don't run it LOL I was able to watch the video though. I did a whole computer clean yesterday but the scan.. I'll do that later. I have the link saved.. it is perfect for our collections of tips!!


I don't think the seams are too bulky on socks since you would be using fingering wt yarn. And those seams are not visible in the wearing. They just 'offend' my sense of aesthetics.

If you can get the pictures from Fuzzy Logics site, please send them as I cannot open them. Apparently at least one other person had the same issue as they posted in his blog. Don't know what the problem is in getting them. Was very glad he did that little video.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a kick in the head to discover so many extra stitches. That one sounds like it will take a bit of patient detachment to relook and figure that one out.

Melanie--are you saying you and vehicles are like me and technology? The tyranny of inanimate objects just waiting to get us?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a nice looking cowl done in broomstick lace - haven't done that in many years but it works up quickly: Morningside Infinity Scarf by Kim Davidson
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morningside-infinity-scarf
FREE until March 31, 2015


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a nice looking cowl done in broomstick lace - haven't done that in many years but it works up quickly: Morningside Infinity Scarf by Kim Davidson
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morningside-infinity-scarf
> FREE until March 31, 2015


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a nice looking cowl done in broomstick lace - haven't done that in many years but it works up quickly: Morningside Infinity Scarf by Kim Davidson
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morningside-infinity-scarf
> FREE until March 31, 2015


Thanks, Jane! I hope everything is going ok for you up there. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Linda, I can see why you love the pattern! I have at least 2 purchased patterns that I have never made. One I definitely have the yarn for it already so it will eventually get worked.
> And I did just order some beads today that should hopefully go with some of the yarns in my stash. Everything is on sale today only for 30% off at Fusion Beads with coupon code shamrock.


We have a lovely bead shop locally but she didn't have what I wanted in the correct sizes so I have ordered from Charisma. It just means I will have to wait a little longer to start, which is a good thing because I may actually finish this vest/slipover thing I have been working on using a "recipe" from the Anne Budd sweater book and a travelling twisted stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book. The yarn is recycled from a Debbie Bliss vest which looked great in the book and awful on me because it had drop shoulders. The one I'm experimenting with has a set in sleeve shaping.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad the washer is working now.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is about 4 years since I did any double knitting but from what I remember when I first started I didn't always take both strands of yarn cleanly from back to front (or vice versa) and one strand hooked itself onto the needle now and then. Could that be what happened to you, Sue?


britgirl said:


> Well this is the hot pad I am doing. I am about halfway through it, but think I am going to frog it as I have made several mistakes, that I was just going to let go, but then found somehow I have managed to acquire a couple of extra stitches, but have no idea how, so think I am just going to throw inthe towel and start it over again and be more careful. I am definitely going to do better on my next try!
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue your first attempts are much better than mine.. I spent a lot of time just trying to get the cast on right.. then I watched a bunch of videos to see how its done..
> I think your swatch is looking pretty good.. for a first attempt
> Chris I am just inbetween projects so I thought I would play with this technique.. I also go this in the email today..
> http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=15470&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Interesting technique. thank you.


tamarque said:


> That's a lot of entrelac. I would be much happier with the technique if the back of it wasn't so unattractive. There is a man who has a technique for picking up stitches that he claims give a much neater back side. Haven't tried it yet but if it works, would make me much more prone to do a project.
> Here is a link. The photos don't work but there is a little video at the bottom.
> 
> http://fuzzyjay.blogspot.com/2010/03/perfecting-perpendicular-pickup.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-hiking-socks

These are free with the code *green* until midnight March 19th. They have a thicker heel which seems like a good idea to me. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the links, Tanya.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I went outside to help DH change the angle on the solar panels and forgot everything I read. 

Like the socks, Toni.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sisu, for directing me to the current LP thread!
I've been traveling lately, and just haven't had the time to keep up with KP! We're back in Paris for a while, so I can fiddle around on the computer more often... I'll have to read the preceding 58 or so pages to catch up with what's going on here. 
I did some car knitting in our travels and almost finished up Sirenia... but have to frog most of the short rows because of a stupid mistake that resulted in a giant unplanned and ugly hole... sigh. Sirenia was meant to take such a short time, and it has lingered way too long. I wouldn't care, except I really love the yarn!!! In fact, before the frog fest, I went back to the yarn shop and bought myself another hank of it, as I was running out...I will end up with a ton left over, and will have to think of something fun to make with it. Feeling a bit silly...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double knitting, broomstick lace, entrelac pick up, twisted stitch fabrics--lots of playing around to fill in the dead creative space. need my energies for numerous demanding projects for survival but don't want to lose my connection with knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Thank you Sisu, for directing me to the current LP thread!
> I've been traveling lately, and just haven't had the time to keep up with KP! We're back in Paris for a while, so I can fiddle around on the computer more often... I'll have to read the preceding 58 or so pages to catch up with what's going on here.
> I did some car knitting in our travels and almost finished up Sirenia... but have to frog most of the short rows because of a stupid mistake that resulted in a giant unplanned and ugly hole... sigh. Sirenia was meant to take such a short time, and it has lingered way too long. I wouldn't care, except I really love the yarn!!! In fact, before the frog fest, I went back to the yarn shop and bought myself another hank of it, as I was running out...I will end up with a ton left over, and will have to think of something fun to make with it. Feeling a bit silly...


Never feel silly for loving a yarn enough to buy extra. That is why we have stashes.

We just had a mini discussion on dealing with surprise holes in lace. It may be possible to weave in the correction or to tighten up the excess space by pulling the yarn back, stitch by stitch to even it out. Can that perhaps work for you?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had another visit to the hospital today with my DD, Amy. Seven weeks later, after having had three J tubes placed, all with lots of problems, the doctor removed the last one this morning. After seven years with one in place, she has to get used to the idea of no longer having an ugly tube sticking out of her belly. She was a little nervous at first about having it removed, but this morning she said she thought it was the time. She still has another week off work to allow it to heal,and then it will just look like she has another belly button, but says she is looking forward to being able to sleep on her stomach again. She will stay a few more days here to allow her to rest and stay lying down so the hole can heal (it has no stitches in it). I know she is anxious to get back to work. The past few weeks have been very frustrating for her. I am just glad it is over and hopefully having it gone will remove some of the pain issues it caused for her.

So, I am taking it easy again and going to do a little more double knitting.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope your DD recovers quickly and you have a chance for a rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had another visit to the hospital today with my DD, Amy. Seven weeks later, after having had three J tubes placed, all with lots of problems, the doctor removed the last one this morning. After seven years with one in place, she has to get used to the idea of no longer having an ugly tube sticking out of her belly. She was a little nervous at first about having it removed, but this morning she said she thought it was the time. She still has another week off work to allow it to heal,and then it will just look like she has another belly button, but says she is looking forward to being able to sleep on her stomach again. She will stay a few more days here to allow her to rest and stay lying down so the hole can heal (it has no stitches in it). I know she is anxious to get back to work. The past few weeks have been very frustrating for her. I am just glad it is over and hopefully having it gone will remove some of the pain issues it caused for her.
> 
> So, I am taking it easy again and going to do a little more double knitting.
> 
> Sue


So glad for your DD-(it can be hard when you can't sleep in a favourite position).
Hope you are happy with this attempt at the double knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-hiking-socks
> 
> These are free with the code *green* until midnight March 19th. They have a thicker heel which seems like a good idea to me. :thumbup:


Nice Toni--downloaded and saved. May need another pair of heavy duty boot socks and these would make a nice quick project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had another visit to the hospital today with my DD, Amy. Seven weeks later, after having had three J tubes placed, all with lots of problems, the doctor removed the last one this morning. After seven years with one in place, she has to get used to the idea of no longer having an ugly tube sticking out of her belly. She was a little nervous at first about having it removed, but this morning she said she thought it was the time. She still has another week off work to allow it to heal,and then it will just look like she has another belly button, but says she is looking forward to being able to sleep on her stomach again. She will stay a few more days here to allow her to rest and stay lying down so the hole can heal (it has no stitches in it). I know she is anxious to get back to work. The past few weeks have been very frustrating for her. I am just glad it is over and hopefully having it gone will remove some of the pain issues it caused for her.
> 
> So, I am taking it easy again and going to do a little more double knitting.
> 
> Sue


Hope daughter is really on the mend and can move forward in her life. I am sure the relief from worry will be good for you, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Question: What size welding rods do you use for blocking?

I stopped by a welding shop today. I thought the 1/16th looked a little thick. It was priced by the pound with more than 20 sticks for $10.

Thanks


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Question: What size welding rods do you use for blocking?
> 
> I stopped by a welding shop today. I thought the 1/16th looked a little thick. It was priced by the pound with more than 20 sticks for $10.
> 
> Thanks


Mine are 3/32. There were 14 in a pound. Yours sound like they would work well.

Sue, I sure hope you daughter is finally on the mend. What a relief that would be!!!

Glad you found us, Mary! Happy Travels to you! That sure sounds like a nice hank of yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Question: What size welding rods do you use for blocking?
> 
> I stopped by a welding shop today. I thought the 1/16th looked a little thick. It was priced by the pound with more than 20 sticks for $10.
> 
> Thanks


sounds like a good buy. Mine are 1/8" I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope your DD recovers quickly and you have a chance for a rest.


Me, too, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sarah Bishop is the latest design - free - by Priscilla White-Tocker. We were looking at her designs a few weeks ago - all named for women in her family.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarah-bishop


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Good news, I hope everything continues to go well.


britgirl said:


> Had another visit to the hospital today with my DD, Amy. Seven weeks later, after having had three J tubes placed, all with lots of problems, the doctor removed the last one this morning. After seven years with one in place, she has to get used to the idea of no longer having an ugly tube sticking out of her belly. She was a little nervous at first about having it removed, but this morning she said she thought it was the time. She still has another week off work to allow it to heal,and then it will just look like she has another belly button, but says she is looking forward to being able to sleep on her stomach again. She will stay a few more days here to allow her to rest and stay lying down so the hole can heal (it has no stitches in it). I know she is anxious to get back to work. The past few weeks have been very frustrating for her. I am just glad it is over and hopefully having it gone will remove some of the pain issues it caused for her.
> 
> So, I am taking it easy again and going to do a little more double knitting.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh that is pretty - another in my library.Thanks for the link, Jane.


jscaplen said:


> Sarah Bishop is the latest design - free - by Priscilla White-Tocker. We were looking at her designs a few weeks ago - all named for women in her family.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sarah-bishop


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Toni, Thanks for the sock pattern I need some for shoveling to wear in the big boots. 

Jane the shawl was very pretty. One more added to my library collection.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

healing (((hugs))) for your DD Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a very interesting, very short video on entrelac possibilities.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, what a lovely shawl. 

Sue, sending hugs for Amy as she waits for this last one to heal. Hugs for you too. You have both been through a lot this last month or so.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is a very interesting, very short video on entrelac possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, that's pretty! Another one added to my library.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Forgot to ask. How was your first day, Ronie???


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If all y'all have been wondering why I haven't been chiming in...Dad's window profile became compromised where NO ONE could sign into his account. I'm borrowing a church friend's lap-top so I can express my panic...two days later.

By page 65 to 70 I should be back online with my home computer. I had to start another windows account and wipe the old one. Getting MSN back is going to take a few minutes. I'm just glad I had my 2nd IT degree to help me manage the transition. Getting back online as soon as I can!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is a very interesting, very short video on entrelac possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, I hope your car trouble is fixed easily and cheaply.


Thanks Norma. Me too. Bringing it in to be looked at on Friday.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well this is the hot pad I am doing. I am about halfway through it, but think I am going to frog it as I have made several mistakes, that I was just going to let go, but then found somehow I have managed to acquire a couple of extra stitches, but have no idea how, so think I am just going to throw inthe towel and start it over again and be more careful. I am definitely going to do better on my next try!
> Sue


Very pretty combination of colors. My favorite- blues and greens. It is a good learning experience if you can figure out what it is that went wrong!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, Mary it is good to see you back in the posts again.. How is Paris this time of year.. all the romantics talk about Paris in Spring  

I'm glad you found a computer to check in with us Kaixixang!! it is not fun having computer issues It is good that you have the knowledge to get through it.. 


My first day was good... Lots to learn with these new cash registers.. my hip is screaming at me but I do think it will be fine. I have another short day tomorrow and then I'll learn my new schedule.. She said that our schedules are set so we can pretty much know when we work at all times.. I have worked places where the schedule changed daily... one boss I had did that to us all the time and got a kick out of us being stressed.. this seems like a good place.. and very relaxed.. 

I'm starving.. no lunch today.. I will have a much larger breakfast tomorrow to hold me over.. LOL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, I do love that shawl link you sent. Each shawl seems to be lovelier than the next. I wish I could make them all! 
Toni, I like those sturdy socks too. 
Sue, hope dd heals quickly.
Mary, glad you found us again. Looking forward to seeing your Serenia when you get it back on track again. 
Ronie hope your first day at work was a good one. 
I'm plugging away at the Snowdrop scarf! On chart 20 now&#128516;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronnie, I am pleased your first day went well. :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya & Toni, thanks. Do your rods have a little flat place on each end? If yes, is it a problem or did you cut them off? If you cut them how did you smooth the rod ends?

It has rained most of the day. Slow, mostly drizzle, making it hard to stay awake.

Working on Winter Wonderland scarf. Have first end finished and started the other. Two repeats of the trees finished.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> If all y'all have been wondering why I haven't been chiming in...Dad's window profile became compromised where NO ONE could sign into his account. I'm borrowing a church friend's lap-top so I can express my panic...two days later.
> 
> By page 65 to 70 I should be back online with my home computer. I had to start another windows account and wipe the old one. Getting MSN back is going to take a few minutes. I'm just glad I had my 2nd IT degree to help me manage the transition. Getting back online as soon as I can!


Kaixixang, that is bad. Hope you get it worked out and it was not a result of someone hacking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, I am pleased your first day went well. :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Ronie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, hoping a quick recovery for Amy.

Ronie, glad your first day went well. Sounds good that the atmosphere is relaxed and the schedules are set. I've seen some where one pay period a person works 14 days straight and the next works 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 5 off, etc. Makes planning family time difficult and is hard on health.

Beautiful patterns, helpful video and tutorial information. I need more time! How does everyone get so much knitting done?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry about the URL problem; here is the correction


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronnie, I am pleased your first day went well. :thumbup:


ditto!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I feel pretty good too.. not as tired as I thought I would be.. 

Sue I am glad Amy is doing better.. I guess they leave them opened so they will heal from the inside out.. it is suppose to be better for her this way.. Its nice you get to have her at your place for awhile longer 

Nice patterns shared here.. I am trying to resist adding any more to my stash..LOL I went to look for a pattern and was a bit overwhelmed by how many I have to look through that are on my computer or printed off... It is time to get them organized by style.. so at least I can narrow it down a little when searching... I saw somewhere on Ravelry where we can organize our library that way too.. I'm going to try


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Julie, I am so happy for you that you finally have your washing machine back. Yeah!!!!
Good news, Ronie, that your first day of training went well. Sometimes it is good to have a major change in careers.
Sue, I am glad your DD is through with her recent surgery. I certainly hope this is the end of it for her. May she have a speedy recovery. How nice for her that she can do some healing at your home.
Bev and is it Caryn with car trouble? Oh that is painful. Whenever there is vehicle repair expenses, I think of it as throwing money away. You haven't gained anything new with a breakdown/repair you are lucky if it gets fixed good. 
Some wonderful new additions for the pattern library again. I really do not see how some of you can turn out such perfect work so speedily. I am inching along on my projects. Just not enough time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya & Toni, thanks. Do your rods have a little flat place on each end? If yes, is it a problem or did you cut them off? If you cut them how did you smooth the rod ends?
> 
> It has rained most of the day. Slow, mostly drizzle, making it hard to stay awake.
> 
> Working on Winter Wonderland scarf. Have first end finished and started the other. Two repeats of the trees finished.


Mine had those flat ends and I use them as is. If they ends were to be cut off, they would need to be smoothed out and I am just too distracted to do that. They work fine as is. Of course, cutting them off and filing smooth would be up to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And as a result the drier is going flat tack!



jangmb said:


> Julie, I am so happy for you that you finally have your washing machine back. Yeah!!!!
> Good news, Ronie, that your first day of training went well. Sometimes it is good to have a major change in careers.
> Sue, I am glad your DD is through with her recent surgery. I certainly hope this is the end of it for her. May she have a speedy recovery. How nice for her that she can do some healing at your home.
> Bev and is it Caryn with car trouble? Oh that is painful. Whenever there is vehicle repair expenses, I think of it as throwing money away. You haven't gained anything new with a breakdown/repair you are lucky if it gets fixed good.
> Some wonderful new additions for the pattern library again. I really do not see how some of you can turn out such perfect work so speedily. I am inching along on my projects. Just not enough time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Mine had those flat ends and I use them as is. If they ends were to be cut off, they would need to be smoothed out and I am just too distracted to do that. They work fine as is. Of course, cutting them off and filing smooth would be up to you.


My DH formed points on mine for me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I use my welding rods as they are. It is working for me so far.

I hope you can relax tonight, Ronie, and stretch out.

I am glad you like the sock pattern. One day I will take the time to make some of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> My DH formed points on mine for me.


That was nice and supportive of him


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hope daughter is really on the mend and can move forward in her life. I am sure the relief from worry will be good for you, too.


Same from me Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That was nice and supportive of him


It was!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Its good to see you again Jan!! it has been awhile... 

I use my welding rods as they are.. mine are different sizes too.. I am waiting to get some more.. I have one that was partially used and my husband cut the end off and then he filed it.. its a little rough I will need to do a better job with it.. I have probably 6 or 7 rods and never use them all..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And as a result the drier is going flat tack!


Oh, this does not sound good, Julie. I need a translation. 

Kaixixang, hope you get your computer problems fixed quickly.

ROnie, glad the day went well. Sounds like a nice place to work. Having a set schedule will be so nice.

Jan, the one car is fixed. It does need to go back in soon for some break work, but we can drive it for now. The other has been taken to a near by city where a friend knew a place that saved us $800 on the rebuilt transmission. He said they do good work. And we trust him. He told us the guy in town doesn't do the work himself, he sends it out to these guys. So we cut out the middle man. But it still takes money.

I didn't look at my shoulder shawl tonight. Just couldn't do it. I started my scarf design to make sure it works like it did for DIL. Have had a bit of a rough time. Keep losing stitches. This last time I gained one. Don't know how I did that. Put the thing aside.

Time for bed.  Sleep tight everyone.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your first day went well Ronie 

Welcome back Mary.

Off to bed so will see all of you tomorrow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--those computers do take so much of our precious time and we have become so dependent on them despite our best efforts to remain independent

Bev--so glad you found a good mechanic and will save a chunk of money. I had a transmission go on an older truck. Even tho the mileage was pretty low the cost of the trans would have been more than the value of the vehicle. I couldn't believe this garage quoted me with a straight face. Lost that truck.

Sounds like mundane challenges have eaten up your creative juices a bit. Sleep is a good healer.

Spring is literally around the corner--we need a break from winter's stressors.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am sure glad you are able to work out a solution for your computer problems, Kaixaxang. They are such a pain. Can't live with them. Can't live without them. 

Bev, I am glad you were able to find a reasonable repair place for your car.

It sounds like it is time for rest for lots of us. I keep reversing the letters I am typing here. :? G'Night, all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, this does not sound good, Julie. I need a translation.
> 
> Kaixixang, hope you get your computer problems fixed quickly.
> 
> ...


Nothing to worry about! Just it has been running a lot of the time to keep up with what I have been washing. It is possible the expression from yachting- not sure though.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> I use my welding rods as they are. It is working for me so far.
> 
> I hope you can relax tonight, Ronie, and stretch out.
> 
> I am glad you like the sock pattern. One day I will take the time to make some of them.


Toni, Tanya sounds good to me to use them as is. I was surprised to find out the sizes. I was thinking 1/16" was going to be too big.

Pam, how nice for your dh to put points on your rods.

I hope to try the rods in a few days and that they make blocking easier.

I have been reading all the information on entrelac, double knitting and some other techniques and hope to try them soon. I didn't know the back of entrelac was messy


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Never feel silly for loving a yarn enough to buy extra. That is why we have stashes.
> 
> We just had a mini discussion on dealing with surprise holes in lace. It may be possible to weave in the correction or to tighten up the excess space by pulling the yarn back, stitch by stitch to even it out. Can that perhaps work for you?


Hmmm...I'll wait for a really calm moment and consider that!! I tried the bringing up stitches with a crochet hook method, but somehow I made it worse! Funny...that usually works for me. Gremlins got in and twisted things around?!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, thanks for the links for coconut flour recipes. I have them bookmarked. I have not looked at any of your other links because I have used too much data already this month, have watched too many videos already - that's what happens when I go on FaceBook. 

Hope everyone's car issues are all sorted out now. I have recently had my brakes done too. Rear ones before Xmas and front just 2 weeks ago. I have a local guy just half a mile away. He is great and doesn't over charge. And he takes me home and picks me up when the car is done since he knows I don't have anyone to really depend on.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Hmmm...I'll wait for a really calm moment and consider that!! I tried the bringing up stitches with a crochet hook method, but somehow I made it worse! Funny...that usually works for me. Gremlins got in and twisted things around?!


Those darn gremlins just love to mess things up. :lol:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone, Mary it is good to see you back in the posts again.. How is Paris this time of year.. all the romantics talk about Paris in Spring
> 
> It is definitely beginning to be Spring here... Delicious! We were at the Jardins de Luxembourg (big beautiful park...go there if you ever are in Paris!), and people were all hanging out there enjoying the sun. Lovely! Flowers and birds! Meanwhile friends at home posted video of freezing blowing snow. I was feeling a bit guilty!
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll have to find more local phone numbers for future connection(s)...but I'm baaaa-aaack! At approximately page 62 or 63! Now I can do my church paper with minimum delay!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad to hear, Julie, that it is working hard and well. 

Mary, no need to feel guilty. We are now living vicariously through you-Paris in spring. What a lovely thing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Paris in Spring does sound lovely!! I just love it when the doors start to open and people start getting outside milling around.. at the same time the birds are singing and the dogs are barking.. it is such a wonderful time of year.. especially for those in the 'Deep Freeze' of winter.. brrrr.. 
I know the guilt though.. I am freezing right now and it's only 47 degrees (f) out.. at 5am.. I know I know.. that's not freezing but it feels like it to me.. LOL

Do any of you get Sweaterbabes emails?? this was in the one I got this morning... 
http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/03/pattern-pick-evangeline-tunic.html?utm_source=SweaterBabe.com%27s+Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%231&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+3%2F19%2F15&utm_medium=email

Now to whittle down the waist and hips to be comfortable in something like that!!! it is pretty though..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I set aside the double knitting last night and will find the coaster pattern today..  that will give me a better idea of how to work it.. 

I have some Red Heart Boutique Changes that I have had for years now.. and when I was on my vacation we went to the LYS in Florence Or. and she had a scarf that was made with a higher end yarn with changes in it.. hers was just straight garter stitch but because of the different fibers and style of yarn it looked amazing.. I started off doing my scarf that way but it got me real sleepy real fast!! so I took Toni's leaf book mark and am using that leaf chart to make a scarf.. I am not putting the pointed part on there just the leaves.. so far it is looking nice.. its just a little added element to the beautiful changes in this yarn.. When I get more done I'll take a picture.. this one I am planning on being long.. I only have 1 skein so I have no idea how long it will get.. It is in a deep purple.. hmmm I wonder who will be borrowing it!! LOL


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That sweater babe cardi is gorgeous... But yes, whittling would have yo occur for me! Fitted waists seem to fit onto the muffintops way too well!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, I like that tunic Ronie. It would take the better part of a year for me to knit it but I did bookmark it just in case.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Paris in Spring does sound lovely!! I just love it when the doors start to open and people start getting outside milling around.. at the same time the birds are singing and the dogs are barking.. it is such a wonderful time of year.. especially for those in the 'Deep Freeze' of winter.. brrrr..
> I know the guilt though.. I am freezing right now and it's only 47 degrees (f) out.. at 5am.. I know I know.. that's not freezing but it feels like it to me.. LOL
> 
> Do any of you get Sweaterbabes emails?? this was in the one I got this morning...
> ...


Yes, Spring begins tomorrow around 6 or 7 PM officially. Am loving seeing the ground begin to show thru the snow and so many roads in town are clear of snow. By the time the snow clears it will be past crocus time I think but maybe the daffodils and jonquils will have survived. Ground still frozen and not taking water so lots of puddles on driveway but bette that than a foot of snow.

Did see the Sweater Babe sweater this a.m. but I just delete those. Never could or would wear anything like that and most of the family wouldn't either-lots of pear shaped people who chose different styles. It would be a nice project to make if there was a good model for it. Maybe for a 6-8 yr old--quite seriously.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ooh, I like that tunic Ronie. It would take the better part of a year for me to knit it but I did bookmark it just in case.


From what we have seen, you would be one who could wear it well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Found out my difficulties started with an accelerator program...thought it would speed things up (and it did for about 4 years). Turns out it is mal-ware! I'm putting in a complaint to my ISP so that they won't let it install!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, Spring begins tomorrow around 6 or 7 PM officially. Am loving seeing the ground begin to show thru the snow and so many roads in town are clear of snow. By the time the snow clears it will be past crocus time I think but maybe the daffodils and jonquils will have survived. Ground still frozen and not taking water so lots of puddles on driveway but bette that than a foot of snow.
> 
> Did see the Sweater Babe sweater this a.m. but I just delete those. Never could or would wear anything like that and most of the family wouldn't either-lots of pear shaped people who chose different styles. It would be a nice project to make if there was a good model for it. Maybe for a 6-8 yr old--quite seriously.


Or my son's GF.. she has to be a size '0'.. that happens when you walk several miles in a week.. and are young!! LOL but then all that work would end up on the floor somewhere.. did I mention they were young...  and it is probably to mature for her.. she's very mature for her age but still likes the jeans and t shirt look..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Found out my difficulties started with an accelerator program...thought it would speed things up (and it did for about 4 years). Turns out it is mal-ware! I'm putting in a complaint to my ISP so that they won't let it install!


I hate that!! it reminds me though I should run my malware program.. it picks up things my anti virus doesn't.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Or my son's GF.. she has to be a size '0'.. that happens when you walk several miles in a week.. and are young!! LOL but then all that work would end up on the floor somewhere.. did I mention they were young...  and it is probably to mature for her.. she's very mature for her age but still likes the jeans and t shirt look..


There are a lot of patterns like that: great detail and interesting techniques but so very unpractical for real living. I try to ignore things like that unless there is a technique that I would like to learn. Then if the pattern costs, will look for that technique in other places to learn. We have more than enough to chose from that can actually be useful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I think it would go great with jeans! Lovely sweater. Used to be able to wear those things-no longer.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Do any of you get Sweaterbabes emails?? this was in the one I got this morning...
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/03/pattern-pick-evangeline-tunic.html?utm_source=SweaterBabe.com%27s+Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%231&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+3%2F19%2F15&utm_medium=email
> 
> Now to whittle down the waist and hips to be comfortable in something like that!!! it is pretty though..


Lovely sweater, Ronie. I think my daughter would like it too. Thank you for the link.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I think it would go great with jeans! Lovely sweater. Used to be able to wear those things-no longer.


I agree - or leggings, maybe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Glad to hear, Julie, that it is working hard and well.
> 
> Mary, no need to feel guilty. We are now living vicariously through you-Paris in spring. What a lovely thing.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh Paris in Spring does sound lovely!! I just love it when the doors start to open and people start getting outside milling around.. at the same time the birds are singing and the dogs are barking.. it is such a wonderful time of year.. especially for those in the 'Deep Freeze' of winter.. brrrr..
> I know the guilt though.. I am freezing right now and it's only 47 degrees (f) out.. at 5am.. I know I know.. that's not freezing but it feels like it to me.. LOL
> 
> Do any of you get Sweaterbabes emails?? this was in the one I got this morning...
> ...


Oh, very pretty. Wish I could wear something like that.

Maybe Abner and I need to start walking again but it will be easier with Daisy Mae. At least she doesn't try to follow every scent. :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so glad you can enjoy Paris in the Spring for us, Mary. 

Yes, that tunic/sweater pattern sure is a pretty one.

My wishes he was still young hubby pinched a nerve in his neck when he fell playing broomball with the youth group a couple of weeks ago. He has been to the chiropractor several time and we just came back from the medical doctor's office. He will be doing more resting before field work starts.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Mary, that park in Paris sounds like a wonderful spring place to be.

Ronie, I looked at that tunic this morning also. It sure is pretty, but not my style either, so I let it pass. 

Kaixixang, that is not fun having that malware infiltrate your computer. Glad you were able to get back on line and that you are reporting it. 

On no Toni. That must be very painful for your dh. Hope resting and chiropractor will help him.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Kaixixang, that is not fun having that malware infiltrate your computer. Glad you were able to get back on line and that you are reporting it.
> 
> On no Toni. That must be very painful for your dh. Hope resting and chiropractor will help him.


I meant to commiserate with KX about that whole computer thing - How frustrating.

Thank you, Caryn. We are taking it one day at a time. He pinched the same nerve last year driving his skid loader all day. This time he was playing with the kids. It is a good thing he likes re-runs. Ice and rest are what he is doing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope computer issues are resolved,soon. Toni that pinched nerve sounds painful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ouch!!! a pinched nerve doesn't sound like fun... I hope he gets feeling better soon... I guess if he is resting your running around twice as much ?? I am sure your sweet boy will help  

I have been on my feet for 2 days now and my hip is feeling a lot better.. Rest no matter how hard it is for some of us sure is the best treatment sometimes.. I have the next 3 days off then 3 days on... I will continue to rest my hip between work days until it completely heals 

I would like the tunic if it was straight on the sides.. I have a couple of cute tops in some magazines that I would like to attempt.. Right now I am working hard on getting my tension less loose and more even.. With lace it isn't so much of a issue.. with garments it is crucial that it is right  ( we all remember the panel jacket...LOL )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ouch!!! a pinched nerve doesn't sound like fun... I hope he gets feeling better soon... I guess if he is resting your running around twice as much ?? I am sure your sweet boy will help
> 
> I have been on my feet for 2 days now and my hip is feeling a lot better.. Rest no matter how hard it is for some of us sure is the best treatment sometimes.. I have the next 3 days off then 3 days on... I will continue to rest my hip between work days until it completely heals
> 
> I would like the tunic if it was straight on the sides.. I have a couple of cute tops in some magazines that I would like to attempt.. Right now I am working hard on getting my tension less loose and more even.. With lace it isn't so much of a issue.. with garments it is crucial that it is right  ( we all remember the panel jacket...LOL )


Have you looked at why your tension is so loose? Studied the way you hold the yarn and ways to increase the tension?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Or my son's GF.. she has to be a size '0'.. that happens when you walk several miles in a week.. and are young!! LOL but then all that work would end up on the floor somewhere.. did I mention they were young...  and it is probably to mature for her.. she's very mature for her age but still likes the jeans and t shirt look..


Well, maybe you have a taker for that type of project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am so glad you can enjoy Paris in the Spring for us, Mary.
> 
> Yes, that tunic/sweater pattern sure is a pretty one.
> 
> My wishes he was still young hubby pinched a nerve in his neck when he fell playing broomball with the youth group a couple of weeks ago. He has been to the chiropractor several time and we just came back from the medical doctor's office. He will be doing more resting before field work starts.


So sorry for your DH. Pinched nerves are a really pain (pun intended). If chiro alignment isn't doing it, he might try acupuncture or traditional osteopathy, both of which are great for quick reduction of inflammation. He might try Hypericum (homeopathic). It works for some people with nerve injuries. Not very expensive and usually available in HFS in 30c potency.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Oh, very pretty. Wish I could wear something like that.
> 
> Maybe Abner and I need to start walking again but it will be easier with Daisy Mae. At least she doesn't try to follow every scent. :lol:


How sweet are your dogs names. I think in the past when I've seen you mention Abner I thought it was your neighbor.

That tunic is nice but definitely not for me, and even if I was slim and trim again, I am too flat chested for a style like that. I have an issue of Vogue knitting with a top that I would love to make some day and is much more for me.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/02-mesh-sleeve-dolman

Kaixixang, it's a good thing that you are so good with computers and can fix those problems yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> I meant to commiserate with KX about that whole computer thing - How frustrating.
> 
> Thank you, Caryn. We are taking it one day at a time. He pinched the same nerve last year driving his skid loader all day. This time he was playing with the kids. It is a good thing he likes re-runs. Ice and rest are what he is doing.


I do hope hubby heals fast and gets back to normal. He can't very well go out on the HDs like that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I do hope hubby heals fast and gets back to normal. He can't very well go out on the HDs like that.


Oh dear, not only a problem with work but now it cuts into pleasure  . Not good at all. I really do hope it heals up quickly. What did he do last year to help it heal?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> How sweet are your dogs names. I think in the past when I've seen you mention Abner I thought it was your neighbor.
> 
> That tunic is nice but definitely not for me, and even if I was slim and trim again, I am too flat chested for a style like that. I have an issue of Vogue knitting with a top that I would love to make some day and is much more for me.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/02-mesh-sleeve-dolman
> ...


This top is much more my taste but I would have to reshape it and make it longer for my comfort. I do like the open mesh stitch.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, so sorry about your DH's pinched nerve. That can be very painful. Hope it settles down soon.

Chris, love that top. 

Ronie, so glad your hip is healing.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope your DH gets better soon Toni. My DH gets mid-back issues (crushed vertebrae). They are not fun.

Ronie, glad you are getting better. Hopefully your new job won't stress your hip.

I checked a few of the other patterns on the tunic site and I have a few others in my Ravelry library by the same designer. Guess I like her style.  There are a few tops that I really want to make once I get better skills.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have you looked at why your tension is so loose? Studied the way you hold the yarn and ways to increase the tension?


Well I was a very tight knitter and then I started loosening up when I learned to do lace. I had no idea my 'non-lace' knitting had loosened up so much until I made the panel jacket. So now I am working on balance. I have been knitting for 4 years now I would of thought I would have better tension by now but most of what I knit is lace so as much as I love it.. it really hasn't helped in some important areas of my knitting.. It's all good though. At least I know I need to work on it.. and it is a lot of fun for me 

Very pretty sweater Chris.. I love the lace in it!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This top is much more my taste but I would have to reshape it and make it longer for my comfort. I do like the open mesh stitch.


I would definitely make it looser and longer, there are a couple of finished projects to my liking. I love the dolman sleeves, I guess it's a throwback to the 80's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I would definitely make it looser and longer, there are a couple of finished projects to my liking. I love the dolman sleeves, I guess it's a throwback to the 80's.


We seem to be on the same/similar page here with sizing and shape. However, I have to laugh at your comment about a throwback to the 80's. Were dolman sleeves in then? Where was I?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I was a very tight knitter and then I started loosening up when I learned to do lace. I had no idea my 'non-lace' knitting had loosened up so much until I made the panel jacket. So now I am working on balance. I have been knitting for 4 years now I would of thought I would have better tension by now but most of what I knit is lace so as much as I love it.. it really hasn't helped in some important areas of my knitting.. It's all good though. At least I know I need to work on it.. and it is a lot of fun for me .........


Being aware of the problem is half the battle. Being conscious of what you are doing will get you where you need to be.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> We seem to be on the same/similar page here with sizing and shape. However, I have to laugh at your comment about a throwback to the 80's. Were dolman sleeves in then? Where was I?


Dolman sleeves have been around for a while. I remember thinking they were so much easier than set in sleeves. Guess I mixed up the years a little, I was thinking '70s. Maybe even late '60s. If we check back we will probably find them earlier. Pioneer shirts, gypsy tops maybe?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, after some after thought lifelines, counting stitches, etc on my shoulder capelet, I realized I had misplaced myself on the pattern. I only had to tink one row and then could continue on. Stitch count is one stitch extra, but I will fix then in the next row as I continue the pattern. Not tinking another row for something so easily fixed in the next row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, after some after thought lifelines, counting stitches, etc on my shoulder capelet, I realized I had misplaced myself on the pattern. I only had to tink one row and then could continue on. Stitch count is one stitch extra, but I will fix then in the next row as I continue the pattern. Not tinking another row for something so easily fixed in the next row.


Good thinking- I believe in fudging where you can get away with it- and what is one stitch?!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well, after some after thought lifelines, counting stitches, etc on my shoulder capelet, I realized I had misplaced myself on the pattern. I only had to tink one row and then could continue on. Stitch count is one stitch extra, but I will fix then in the next row as I continue the pattern. Not tinking another row for something so easily fixed in the next row.


How lucky to get back on track by tinking 1 row. Great luck. Pictures soon?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good thinking- I believe in fudging where you can get away with it- and what is one stitch?!


I am all for it :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Dolman sleeves have been around for a while. I remember thinking they were so much easier than set in sleeves. Guess I mixed up the years a little, I was thinking '70s. Maybe even late '60s. If we check back we will probably find them earlier. Pioneer shirts, gypsy tops maybe?


i know I had a couple of tops that I really liked with the dolman sleeves and that was many years ago. Could have been the 70's. And they could have been around longer than that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good thinking- I believe in fudging where you can get away with it- and what is one stitch?!


You know I am in full agreement with that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> i know I had a couple of tops that I really liked with the dolman sleeves and that was many years ago. Could have been the 70's. And they could have been around longer than that.


 As Tricia noted the style was not new in the 80's. I remember seeing the style in the 40's and 50's in pattern books. It was considered very sophisticated then. They certainly are easier to do than set in sleeves.

I am going to make a guess and say they probably developed out of the poncho which was very easy and popular in many cultures. Native American tops had cap sleeves that extended from the body and longer sleeves that did the same. And didn't the 'gypsy' style blouse have large sleeves that extended from the bodice? The dolman style may have just been a simpler line of that style. Probably other cultures had similar styles as well since it is so intuitive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, after some after thought lifelines, counting stitches, etc on my shoulder capelet, I realized I had misplaced myself on the pattern. I only had to tink one row and then could continue on. Stitch count is one stitch extra, but I will fix then in the next row as I continue the pattern. Not tinking another row for something so easily fixed in the next row.


Bet that was a big sigh of relief!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> You know I am in full agreement with that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all, and yes, it was a big sigh of relief. I believed in myself as a knitter again.  I did start out with the right amount of stitches, and I did the right thing all along. . .till I got lost.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all, and yes, it was a big sigh of relief. I believed in myself as a knitter again.  I did start out with the right amount of stitches, and I did the right thing all along. . .till I got lost.


Isn't it amazing how we can lose all our confidence in these little mishaps. Fortunately, we are much more capable and can rise above them and move forward successfully. Knitting = a metaphor for life.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Isn't it amazing how we can lose all our confidence in these little mishaps. Fortunately, we are much more capable and can rise above them and move forward successfully. Knitting = a metaphor for life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Also, setting something aside that is giving us fits and tiring us out, till we are fresh, rested and ready to tackle it again and conquer it. Knitting=a metaphor of life.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well, after some after thought lifelines, counting stitches, etc on my shoulder capelet, I realized I had misplaced myself on the pattern. I only had to tink one row and then could continue on. Stitch count is one stitch extra, but I will fix then in the next row as I continue the pattern. Not tinking another row for something so easily fixed in the next row.


Whew!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Whew!


Amen, Sister! 

I go to my DIL's house this morning to knit. I am taking the capelet along. I am close to having it done. I am wanting to get it finished. I'll take a picture this morning and post it later. 

Here's another one. I love the edging in this one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vestland-shawl

This one interests me also.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/womans-cowled-vest


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We seem to be on the same/similar page here with sizing and shape. However, I have to laugh at your comment about a throwback to the 80's. Were dolman sleeves in then? Where was I?


LOL that is what went through my head too! I was trying to think of all the clothes I wore back then.. of course I was in Arizona most of the time in the 80's and we wore very little clothes.. mostly tank tops and shorts. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, after some after thought lifelines, counting stitches, etc on my shoulder capelet, I realized I had misplaced myself on the pattern. I only had to tink one row and then could continue on. Stitch count is one stitch extra, but I will fix then in the next row as I continue the pattern. Not tinking another row for something so easily fixed in the next row.


Wow what a relief!! I knew you were too good of a knitter to be 40 stitches off!! I'm glad you found your place again and are good to go!
That shawl is stunning but far more advanced than I could even attempt.. I wonder how do you do several charts at once and keep track.. This might be were the highlighter tape would come in handy.. I can see where a very accomplished lace knitter would find this a great challenge 

I remember the peasant blouses.. I loved them. I actually was just looking for one last year. I thought it would be a great traveling top. I saw a few but then I didn't see any more and when I went back they were gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> You know I am in full agreement with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I just looked at the shawl, I didn't read what the designer had written concerning the knit. Yikes!! But it is a beauty. Now I want to try it just to see if I could do it. Oh, sigh. That's for another day, when I have all my WIP's done and knitting for others and self done. Long time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I just looked at the shawl, I didn't read what the designer had written concerning the knit. Yikes!! But it is a beauty. Now I want to try it just to see if I could do it. Oh, sigh. That's for another day, when I have all my WIP's done and knitting for others and self done. Long time.


It could be your life's work!!  I do think if frustration didn't come in and I had a nice large table to lay out the charts I could do it and it would take a life time!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That shawl is fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/lopi-einband-yarn/9870 This might be posted already, but Craftsy is having a sale on this Icelandic fingering wool. It seems like it might be a good price and lots of pretty colors to choose from.

Thanks for all of the well wishes for DH. He has done the chiropractor and acupuncture and has choosen to supplement with an anti-inflammatory medicine. He seems better already today and did not have to sleep on the recliner last night. Huge progress!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all, and yes, it was a big sigh of relief. I believed in myself as a knitter again.  I did start out with the right amount of stitches, and I did the right thing all along. . .till I got lost.


That is so easy to do! I am glad you got it figured out!!!

I am working on a shawl for my mom for her birthday in May. It involves working with 3 different charts. Chart 2 gets repeated. Wouldn't you know that on the repeat that I went back to chart 1?!!! It was basically the same and I didn't discover it until about half way through the row. I decided that an extra K2tog/YO would make it my own design element.  (No one will ever know, but us. :thumbup: )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vestland-shawl

It is a VERY pretty shawl!!! I think we might be surprised at how capable we really are. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/lopi-einband-yarn/9870 This might be posted already, but Craftsy is having a sale on this Icelandic fingering wool. It seems like it might be a good price and lots of pretty colors to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for all of the well wishes for DH. He has done the chiropractor and acupuncture and has choosen to supplement with an anti-inflammatory medicine. He seems better already today and did not have to sleep on the recliner last night. Huge progress!


That's great, Toni, that your DH is feeling better and I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


This is looking wonderful, Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. I am close to getting done. Getting excited about wearing it now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


Bev, that is lovely. Looks like an easy knit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is looking great!! and it looks like a lot of fun to knit too... outside of the loosing track part..LOL I love to see WIP's it such sweet eye candy.. 


We are talking about going over to the Medford area... it is about a 4 hour drive.. this is for next weekend. My SIL lives there and it is very close to Grants Pass... that is where Fire Mountain Gems is... I am going to try to talk hubby into stopping in there... it seems like when we go over there it is always a rush rush trip..  but we are also going to be shopping so I may get lucky.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia and Ronie,
it really is a fun knit. She doesn't recommend the use of markers, but it is definitely helpful. There is a repeat pattern. And, of course, I charted everything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is lovely, Sue :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


That is looking really good Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Julie. I am looking forward to having this one done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Julie. I am looking forward to having this one done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, I love that shawl. Isn't the edge gorgeous - could be hell to block though. Thanks for the link


eshlemania said:


> Amen, Sister!
> 
> I go to my DIL's house this morning to knit. I am taking the capelet along. I am close to having it done. I am wanting to get it finished. I'll take a picture this morning and post it later.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/lopi-einband-yarn/9870 This might be posted already, but Craftsy is having a sale on this Icelandic fingering wool. It seems like it might be a good price and lots of pretty colors to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for all of the well wishes for DH. He has done the chiropractor and acupuncture and has choosen to supplement with an anti-inflammatory medicine. He seems better already today and did not have to sleep on the recliner last night. Huge progress!


 :thumbup: Good news.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


Fabulous.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tricia and Ronie,
> it really is a fun knit. She doesn't recommend the use of markers, but it is definitely helpful. There is a repeat pattern. And, of course, I charted everything.


That sounds like what I would have done, also. It is really looking good!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a fun trip, Ronie!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that Vestland Shawl is quite amazing. Sort of cathedral like and the edge detail is quite dramatic, almost like snowflakes.

Toni--thanks for the yarn sale. Did see it but didn't open it--too tempting.

There was another yarn sale that I decided was safe enough to send. Maybe the family will chip in a buy some for you:

http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=743a76b970599ee4068e1b881&id=9745ba97d1&e=f7564eafef


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev- forgot to say how much I like your caplet. Looks like it was pretty easy and relaxing to do. Maybe that is why you lost track--too relaxed.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tricia and Ronie,
> it really is a fun knit. She doesn't recommend the use of markers, but it is definitely helpful. There is a repeat pattern. And, of course, I charted everything.


Bev, that capelette is looking good. Is that a triple pattern one that I remember seeing a couple months ago? And you had to chart it! Excellent. Now that I have learned to read charts l can't imagine why anyone would choose to put out a lace pattern without charts.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is by the designer of the Arum shawl that Jane and I knit, and yes, I am sure you will be able to knit it.

Sue



TLL said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vestland-shawl
> 
> It is a VERY pretty shawl!!! I think we might be surprised at how capable we really are. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


That looks great, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your shawl,is looking great,Bev.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for the kind comments about the capelet. I am not planning on blocking it as I think it will grow bigger than I am. I used a larger needle than she recommended,because I wanted to be sure to have the length and width that I needed. I will be going for a tight cast off and then just letting it hang where it will. We'll see.  And yes, it was an easy knit. It is my car project right now, except I am working on it at home also, till I get my extra skein for my color transition shawlette. THen I want to get back to my Shipwreck Shawl!! Also, want to cast on another Winding Mitt for in the car.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, everyone for the kind comments about the capelet. I am not planning on blocking it as I think it will grow bigger than I am. I used a larger needle than she recommended,because I wanted to be sure to have the length and width that I needed. I will be going for a tight cast off and then just letting it hang where it will. We'll see.  And yes, it was an easy knit. It is my car project right now, except I am working on it at home also, till I get my extra skein for my color transition shawlette. THen I want to get back to my Shipwreck Shawl!! Also, want to cast on another Winding Mitt for in the car.


And then....  Boy, you sound familiar!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> And then....  Boy, you sound familiar!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yepper!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> And then....  Boy, you sound familiar!


Yes, there is a long list of us following you on your "and then".....LOL LOL


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Please may I ask for idea for a lacy shawl pattern that would look okay in a synthetic wool. It is a special request for gift ( I know it will be washed in a machine), as a 'thank you". Thank you, Shirley.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Please may I ask for idea for a lacy shawl pattern that would look okay in a synthetic wool. It is a special request for gift ( I know it will be washed in a machine), as a 'thank you". Thank you, Shirley.


Oh boy did you come to the right place!! I am possitive that if you start on page one of the lace party you will find a lot!!! if you want a real nice one the one Bev shared.. the white caplet.. looks like a nice one.. it could be done in a sport weight or a baby weight..

I know there will be others that can tell you more.. The Ashton is nice in a acrylic yarn... Tricia had several she does that look nice in a heavier acrylic.. (heavier than lace weight) I did the scarf that Toni is doing the workshop in. I did it in a lace weight acrylic and it worked great!!


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for all that info..... actually I have followed these threads from the beginning, have done some Dragonfly patterns, but have never done a shawl in synthetic before. I have never steam blocked, either. Maybe a semi circular or the like in fingering ( 4ply to us) Just would like to feel happy with a pretty shawl to offer. Does that make sense? Shirley. P.s. have done several Ashtons ( many thanks to Dee and KP).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

SHirley, here is the pattern for my capelet-just in case you might want it. It really is an easy knit. It is my car project.  And I am not planning on blocking it at this point in time. 

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/hantsuki


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bev, your caplet is beautiful. Have I missed the name.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

barb1957 said:


> Bev, your caplet is beautiful. Have I missed the name.


Barb, the post just above yours has the link to that pattern


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

shirley m said:


> Thank you for all that info..... actually I have followed these threads from the beginning, have done some Dragonfly patterns, but have never done a shawl in synthetic before. I have never steam blocked, either. Maybe a semi circular or the like in fingering ( 4ply to us) Just would like to feel happy with a pretty shawl to offer. Does that make sense? Shirley. P.s. have done several Ashtons ( many thanks to Dee and KP).


Shirley, I make all my prayer shawls with acrylic yarn. Mostly Red Heart, but I have used yarns that have been discontinued for years. Any pattern will work, use at least one size larger needles. If the shawl is lace, cables or other design where stitches are important, use a solid or tonal color. Variegated yarns can be used with simple designs - stockinette, garter stitches and simple patterns like some ripples. Avoid Lion brand Homespun if it will be used and washed a lot and do not try fringe with this yarn.

Ashton is nice, easy pretty lace shawl. I commonly adapt patterns as most of the yarn I have is worsted, synthetic yarn. I can try to answer questions in the lace party or pm me if you wish.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Shirley

My Snowdrop is synthetic and if made wider could be a shawl. You can see it here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-37.html page 37 of this posting. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Barb. Hope you found the link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone.. Just checking in to see what all is going on... I'm up way too early this morning... I guess my body has gotten use to the time change finally 

It's pretty quiet in here so I am going to guess that there is a lot of 'getting ready for spring' going on..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Shirley
> 
> My Snowdrop is synthetic and if made wider could be a shawl. You can see it here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-37.html page 37 of this posting. Just to give you an idea.


I would think the important question is how well the acrylic blocks out to open up the lace pattern. If it were me, I think doing a large swatch of the chosen pattern and blocking it out would be a good step. I also would chose a very soft acrylic, maybe in a dk or fingering weight. Classic Elite has some very nice acrylic yarns.

If wool is not a sensitivity issue, I would look at the many wool blends on the market--everything from sock yarn which typically is 75% wool; 25% acrylic/polyamide and all are machine washable and heavier wts. Any merino wool or merino wool blend are typically machine washable. There are some nice cotton/wool blends on the market that are machine washable. I am looking at some Naturally Caron that is 75% cotton; 25% merino wool and is machine washable. My solid colors are listed as #4 wt, but it seems a bit lite for a worsted. I think the problem really is that there are so many choices.

Check out Knit Picks online and then look at WEBS or Elann.com on Amazon (that is where they sell their yarns now).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good morning everyone.. Just checking in to see what all is going on... I'm up way too early this morning... I guess my body has gotten use to the time change finally
> 
> It's pretty quiet in here so I am going to guess that there is a lot of 'getting ready for spring' going on..


Uh, Spring? What's that. My world is white again! Snowed all yesterday afternoon and cold enough that my back up heat kicked on. Thermostat steady at 60* Can't believe that this has become a comfortable temp to live in!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Shirley
> 
> My Snowdrop is synthetic and if made wider could be a shawl. You can see it here. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324402-37.html page 37 of this posting. Just to give you an idea.


Tricia--have you found any problems in choosing acrylic yarns for your lace work? I think that is the real question.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow!! That stinks.. we were under black clouds most of the day yesterday and when they broke through everything got washed... I am waiting for the sun to come up to see how much rain it really was. Lets hope your snow melts and stays away.. 

I can remember many times where we had to have heavy winter coats on for the 4th of July.. here on the coast and in Eastern Oregon.. the weather is definitely fickled 

I have done lace in Red Heart Worsted. I had to be careful steaming it.. it seemed more sensitive to the steam than other brands... but worked very well.
Tanya you had mentioned Vicky Howells yarn earlier in the thread.. I have some. it is a type of Roving.. I am looking forward to using it.. I am in the process of winding up my partial skeins.. using the trick Bev mentioned about putting the band inside the ball.. and I am finding yarn that I have had stashed in bags for a year now!!! I am working on a better storage solution..LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley, check out AlderRose here on KP. She is a fellow test knitter for Dee and she is a master of acrylic knitting and blocking. She knits a lot with acrylics and does a fantastic job of blocking them. Many people are skeptical about using acrylics but Rosalie just goes out and uses them and confounds us all with the beauty of her work.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Wow!! That stinks.. we were under black clouds most of the day yesterday and when they broke through everything got washed... I am waiting for the sun to come up to see how much rain it really was. Lets hope your snow melts and stays away..
> 
> I can remember many times where we had to have heavy winter coats on for the 4th of July.. here on the coast and in Eastern Oregon.. the weather is definitely fickled
> 
> ...


Yes, I did mention Vicki Howell's roving yarn. I actually like it a lot and love the quality of the finished project. Just remember it is roving and not a twisted yarn so it can be pulled apart if manhandled. I believe it does have a small wool component. I found it to be a very warm yarn.

Forgot about Bev's suggestion for the yarn bands. I tend to keep a few strands stapled to the yarn band and stored in a box. However, that box is long since full and need a better storage.

Am hoping the temps rise above freezing today and help melt out the snow. The winds actually do more for accomplishing that. We saw at least 2 ft of snow disappear last week with the windy weather and then we did have a day of rain which left puddles all over my driveway due to the ground being frozen. Took at lease 3-4 days for the puddles to dry out but not the ground.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

shirley m said:


> ... idea for a lacy shawl pattern that would look okay in a synthetic wool...


Other than the info that others have provided, I think the shape of the shawl might be important. If the recipient is normally in a chair or in bed, a triangular shawl might not be the best shape. A crescent or semi-circular shape might work better - or a stole, as Tricia suggested with the snowDrop. The capelet that Bev is doing would be a good choice since it is held together at the neck.
I wouldn't worry at all about using acrylic yarn, as Sue says. You just have to steam block it.

Here is the start of a search on Ravlery for lace shawls. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&query=lace%20shawl&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best
I screened them only for pictures & being free. If you only want knit or a specific weight (although you can generally use different weights keeping in mind how that will affect the eventual size) , you can select those options. If you aren't familiar with doing that, let me know & I can give you a hand.

(Now why did I do that search - now I want to look through them all & have already added several to my folders... & I have too much else to do to be at this. .. but just one more little peek...)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll peak with you Jane ... I have been enjoying a nice slow quiet morning and I am not looking forward to cleaning house!! but I'll do it.. eventually... 

Great advice on the style of shawl for different uses.. I want to do the caplet for myself  I cut a hole (for my head) in those fleece throws they sell in the grocery stores.. LOL its a bit long and I have melted it on the oven door in places.. I think one that goes just below the elbows will give me the coverage I need when my son and his friends pop in and I'm in my jammies... and not so much coverage that it gets in the way!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Uh, Spring? What's that. My world is white again! Snowed all yesterday afternoon and cold enough that my back up heat kicked on. Thermostat steady at 60* Can't believe that this has become a comfortable temp to live in!


Hahaha, I got about 4 inches yesterday. Just got done shoveling the road and my upper parking area as I know Tom isn't going to plow at all since it should go up to 49 F by me. I just don't want to have to go out in a pile of slush up here. The main road I can see is clear. 
Oh you know the birds know it is spring. I have been hearing the red winged blackbirds for several days now and the rest that are here all year are starting to sing more. Although I did just see a big flock of snow geese fly by this morning - hey we're going south instead of north. LOL. They must be looking for some food in their travels.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! Of course I had to follow that link.  Here is something interesting that I found, another asymmetrical shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nurmilintu


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ..I found, another asymmetrical shawl...


She has a number of nice ones. We were looking at something else by her a while back - so I had to create her own folder & downloaded a bunch of them.

How about this one?
Transilvania Shawl by Mervi Vasaru
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/transilvania-shawl
She has another:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fryd
I thought this was pretty, too:
Lace Shawl with Diamond Pattern by Amanda Nylund
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-shawl-with-diamond-pattern
Also, Blue Lace shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-lace-shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She has a number of nice ones. We were looking at something else by her a while back - so I had to create her own folder & downloaded a bunch of them.
> 
> How about this one?
> Transilvania Shawl by Mervi Vasaru
> ...


Jane, those are all lovely shawls. Have saved them to my library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Jane, those are all lovely shawls. Have saved them to my library.


Okay - then have a look at these! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Sylvie%20Beez&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
Sylvie Beez now has her own folder on my computer. Some of these designs are like they are drawn onto the shawl.

ETA: Downfalls: you have to figure out about stitch counts & yardage in most cases, it seems, & you need to remember to download the German file which contains the legend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Other than the info that others have provided, I think the shape of the shawl might be important. If the recipient is normally in a chair or in bed, a triangular shawl might not be the best shape. A crescent or semi-circular shape might work better - or a stole, as Tricia suggested with the snowDrop. The capelet that Bev is doing would be a good choice since it is held together at the neck.
> I wouldn't worry at all about using acrylic yarn, as Sue says. You just have to steam block it.
> 
> Here is the start of a search on Ravlery for lace shawls.
> ...


Good points about choice of shape. I would add the suggestion that if a stole shape, then buttons can be added to create a sleeve that will help keep it in place on the body while reading or working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hahaha, I got about 4 inches yesterday. Just got done shoveling the road and my upper parking area as I know Tom isn't going to plow at all since it should go up to 49 F by me. I just don't want to have to go out in a pile of slush up here. The main road I can see is clear.
> Oh you know the birds know it is spring. I have been hearing the red winged blackbirds for several days now and the rest that are here all year are starting to sing more. Although I did just see a big flock of snow geese fly by this morning - hey we're going south instead of north. LOL. They must be looking for some food in their travels.


Maybe we need to put up some directional signs for those birds.

You got more snow than I did. I refuse to shovel except the wood pile so it doesn't ice up and have me falling.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - then have a look at these!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Sylvie%20Beez&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
> Sylvie Beez now has her own folder on my computer. Some of these designs are like they are drawn onto the shawl.
> 
> ETA: Downfalls: you have to figure out about stitch counts & yardage in most cases, it seems, & you need to remember to download the German file which contains the legend.


Very nice and different design influences from our usual fare. Like the India and Persian ones very much. But all are quite beautiful and interesting. Maybe an LP KAL in our future?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Entrelac tip. I have been playing with entrelac, obsessively, for several days. The back has been a big sticking point for me. I sent out a link from this male knitter, Fuzzy Logic the other day and have been trying it out. Very time consuming and not easy to find the right 'knot' to pick up. But this a.m. came across this mini-video from a Craftsy workshop that is much easier and produces a similar effect as Fuzzy Logics:

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/entrelac-knitting/

If anyone wants to explore Entrelac at some, as we have discussed, I think this would be a good tip to file away.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great video Tanya... You know all these hours of trying new techniques is how these things get invented...LOL who would of thought the YO would of encased that ridge making it all look nice.. 

Well I have been on Ravelry for probably 2 hours now...  what a nice way to spend a Saturday morning.. I really need to get off this computer now!!!

Thanks for the links to all the shawls.. I was looking for a nice vest! something to hide the love handles while I am at work.. we have to wear a apron so it needed to be something open.. I found a few I like.. 
http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2727.pdf

This on is very similar to the MV only the arm holes are easier and this pattern is also very adjustable.. I will be using fingering so it will drape a lot lighter.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cascade-vest


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I thought you had become our new skinny minnie😉

But here is another vest I found this a.m. that would try out entrelac and it can be made looser:

http://www.knitonecrochettoo.com/patterns/1584_entrelacPanelsVest.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I was looking for a nice vest!...


I like the light openness of that Red Heart one.
This is nice - again similar to the MV but with the elegance of lace - love lace, don't you know:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rose-trellis-shawl-vest
This one is less full but kind of classic looking:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/long-patchwork-textured-vest


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Entrelac tip. I have been playing with entrelac, obsessively, for several days. The back has been a big sticking point for me. I sent out a link from this male knitter, Fuzzy Logic the other day and have been trying it out. Very time consuming and not easy to find the right 'knot' to pick up. But this a.m. came across this mini-video from a Craftsy workshop that is much easier and produces a similar effect as Fuzzy Logics:
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/entrelac-knitting/
> 
> If anyone wants to explore Entrelac at some, as we have discussed, I think this would be a good tip to file away.


 I have bookmarked it. It certainly produces a nice edge.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--I thought you had become our new skinny minnie😉
> 
> But here is another vest I found this a.m. that would try out entrelac and it can be made looser:
> 
> http://www.knitonecrochettoo.com/patterns/1584_entrelacPanelsVest.pdf


Ha!! I'm a work in progress..  I work hard all week.. then blow it on the weekends... hubby's fault!!!! but today he was getting dressed to go play a golf tournament and his belt is too small..  I told him he could join me in the battle of the bulge and he would be loosing some of the belly fat.. he is thinking about it.. LOL

I need to get my shower.. my friend and I are going to meet the guys around 1pm and I have spent yet another hour in pinterset...LOL

I love the rose trellis one and it is in my library


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--really like the Rose trellis shawl vest. Have that saved. That might be a fun one to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - then have a look at these!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Sylvie%20Beez&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
> Sylvie Beez now has her own folder on my computer. Some of these designs are like they are drawn onto the shawl.
> 
> ETA: Downfalls: you have to figure out about stitch counts & yardage in most cases, it seems, & you need to remember to download the German file which contains the legend.


They are beautiful. Definitely a bit of a challenge to have to do all the figuring. But maybe a good challenge!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...But maybe a good challenge!


I was thinking along the same lines - would be worth it for some of them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--really like the Rose trellis shawl vest. Have that saved. That might be a fun one to do.


My thoughts exactly. I was hoping to do the Magic Vest with a lace type pattern. This could be it.

Of course, I saved most of the other patterns, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking along the same lines - would be worth it for some of them.


I agree. She's a really talented designer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> My thoughts exactly. I was hoping to do the Magic Vest with a lace type pattern. This could be it.
> 
> Of course, I saved most of the other patterns, too.


It is pretty much the same pattern as the MV--just a lighter version. I have some cotton/bamboo and mercerized cotton but only is some pretty bright Spring colors. Will have to see if there is enough for something this big. But I can also see doing it in some organic cotton which I can get undyed locally. Has anyone worked with the Inca Organic cotton? It is like butter. Most organic cotton is much softer than conventionally grown cotton. This might be a great yarn for this type of vest for warmer weather. But also may hang too heavy. What do others think?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is pretty much the same pattern as the MV--just a lighter version. I have some cotton/bamboo and mercerized cotton but only is some pretty bright Spring colors. Will have to see if there is enough for something this big. But I can also see doing it in some organic cotton which I can get undyed locally. Has anyone worked with the Inca Organic cotton? It is like butter. Most organic cotton is much softer than conventionally grown cotton. This might be a great yarn for this type of vest for warmer weather. But also may hang too heavy. What do others think?


I read the pattern and it is much easier too... this could be just a blank pattern I can see it done in lace.. 

I love cotton and how it feels knitted up. I made 3 scarfs out of Comfy from knit picks which is Pima cotton.. and they are not heavy and they don't stretch out. So that might be a nice idea.. also since it is knitted 1 front side then the back then the other front side the back could be done in a different color..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. She's a really talented designer.


She is a very talented designer!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I read the pattern and it is much easier too... this could be just a blank pattern I can see it done in lace..
> 
> I love cotton and how it feels knitted up. I made 3 scarfs out of Comfy from knit picks which is Pima cotton.. and they are not heavy and they don't stretch out. So that might be a nice idea.. also since it is knitted 1 front side then the back then the other front side the back could be done in a different color..


That is a fun idea! I have a bamboo mix that might drape well for something like this and still be light weight for summer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are beautiful. Definitely a bit of a challenge to have to do all the figuring. But maybe a good challenge!


I find the German Legend in the Englsih download.

The recommended yarn for the stole I looked at seems to not be available but sounds wonderful: 70% wool; 30% tulsa silk. It is lace wt and should be able to be matched with other yarns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I read the pattern and it is much easier too... this could be just a blank pattern I can see it done in lace..
> 
> I love cotton and how it feels knitted up. I made 3 scarfs out of Comfy from knit picks which is Pima cotton.. and they are not heavy and they don't stretch out. So that might be a nice idea.. also since it is knitted 1 front side then the back then the other front side the back could be done in a different color..


Yes, room for lots of color play.

It was the stretching out with wearing that I was thinking about given the size of the vest. And I love Pima Cotton. All my good t shirts and polos have been Pima cotton for years.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And I love Pima Cotton. All my good t shirts and polos have been Pima cotton for years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, lots got done today while I was gone. I ran off to a woman's retreat. Came back happy and refreshed. Yummy food and encouraging words makes for a great day.

Love all the shawls, vests and etcs posted.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, lots got done today while I was gone. I ran off to a woman's retreat. Came back happy and refreshed. Yummy food and encouraging words makes for a great day.
> 
> Love all the shawls, vests and etcs posted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, I love how your cape let is coming along. So glad you were able to get back on track easily! That will be so nice to wear all spring !

So many beautifull shawls to look at. It sure is fun to gawk at them all&#128516;.

It is very spring like today in this prt of the world! I got out to explore around the yard and see if I can recognize any of the budding bushes. I think there might be day lilies and definitely some rose bushes. It will be fun to see what shows up! 

Also went to the Biltmore Estate and they have an exhibition of costumes seen on the Downton Abbey series. It was so interesting to see all the lace and bead work on the ladies dresses.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"

Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"
> 
> Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


It's beautiful, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Thank you for all that info..... actually I have followed these threads from the beginning, have done some Dragonfly patterns, but have never done a shawl in synthetic before. I have never steam blocked, either. Maybe a semi circular or the like in fingering ( 4ply to us) Just would like to feel happy with a pretty shawl to offer. Does that make sense? Shirley. P.s. have done several Ashtons ( many thanks to Dee and KP).


On the subject of synthetic shawls I will attach a picture of a shawl knitted by my daughter who cannot tolerate most wool blends. the yarn was 100% acrylic and to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully. The shawl is big because she wanted to be able to wrap it around herself and the baby in a carrier.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Uh, Spring? What's that. My world is white again! Snowed all yesterday afternoon and cold enough that my back up heat kicked on. Thermostat steady at 60* Can't believe that this has become a comfortable temp to live in!


Oh no! Is that kind of weather usual for this time of year in your part of the world?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - then have a look at these!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Sylvie%20Beez&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
> Sylvie Beez now has her own folder on my computer. Some of these designs are like they are drawn onto the shawl.
> 
> ETA: Downfalls: you have to figure out about stitch counts & yardage in most cases, it seems, & you need to remember to download the German file which contains the legend.


They are lovely designs, Jane - sort of Orenberg ish.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Caryn.


Thank you Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"
> 
> Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


So very pretty. Love it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> On the subject of synthetic shawls I will attach a picture of a shawl knitted by my daughter who cannot tolerate most wool blends. the yarn was 100% acrylic and to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully. The shawl is big because she wanted to be able to wrap it around herself and the baby in a carrier.


That is absolutely gorgeous. Now that is an interesting and easy way to block!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So very pretty. Love it.


Thanks Linda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca ...


Sooo pretty! Lovely & soft, I am sure.
I am going to have to get that parade up & running. My plans got put on hold last week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...a shawl knitted by my daughter ...


She did a marvellous job! Obviously taking lessons from her mother.


> to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully....


That sounds like a great way to block! Beats wires & pins any day.
What pattern is it?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. Now that is an interesting and easy way to block!


She used it a lot when the baby was small and it has been washed and dried several times but still looks like new.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds like a great way to block! Beats wires & pins any day.
> What pattern is it?


It is the Mediterraneum. We both knitted it at about the same time.
I taught her to knit but she got me into knitting lace and she continually pushes me to try new things - partly because she believes I can do anything but also because she is determined to keep my brain active so that I don't get old - her words.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your snowdrop is excellent. Color is probably not showing well but I can imagine. Love baby alpaca. 

You museum visit sounds like a fun way to spend an afternoon. Lucky you.

Linda--Your acrylic shawl photo is wonderful. I like the washing machine effect.

Weather in my region is crazy. We should be having regular 40 degree temps with snow disappearing fast. I have been able to get into the garden by now in many years but not this year where it is still snow covered. We can have snowstorms even in late April around here but the higher temps would melt it out quickly. This year winter is holding on with a vengeance with lower temps, frigid nites and depressing snow. Will say what we had yesterday seems to have disappeared quickly in today's wind and sun this afternoon but the piles of snow are still all around and the garden not even approachable. If I have any daffodils they are totally buried.

Bev--that retreat sounds like an excellent reprieve from work and stress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is the Mediterraneum. We both knitted it at about the same time.
> I taught her to knit but she got me into knitting lace and she continually pushes me to try new things - partly because she believes I can do anything but also because she is determined to keep my brain active so that I don't get old - her words.


Kids are funny. My daughter has been talking like I have alzheimers!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"
> 
> Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


Beautiful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> On the subject of synthetic shawls I will attach a picture of a shawl knitted by my daughter who cannot tolerate most wool blends. the yarn was 100% acrylic and to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully. The shawl is big because she wanted to be able to wrap it around herself and the baby in a carrier.


Lovely work and great color!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It is the Mediterraneum. ...


Ah, yes - it has been in my queue for a while now.
So nice that you have each other to inspire & encourage.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The Biltmore is an interesting place isn't it Caryn? I have not been there in quite a few years but remember wandering the wonderful gardens. And wine tasting, lol. Maybe a bit more wandering after the wine tasting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Kids are funny. My daughter has been talking like I have alzheimers!


Maybe she should join KP and read what you get involved in - that would put her mind at rest.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. Now that is an interesting and easy way to block!


Ditto from me!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, lovely Snowdrop! 

Linda, your DD's shawl is gorgeous. She did a lovely job. I bet it keeps her warm.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sooo pretty! Lovely & soft, I am sure.
> I am going to have to get that parade up & running. My plans got put on hold last week.


Thanks Jane. The parade will be fun to see when you get a chance. It is always neat to see all the different interpretations and colors of one pattern all in one place.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ah, yes - it has been in my queue for a while now.
> So nice that you have each other to inspire & encourage.


I am very lucky. I count my blessings every day that she says I am her best friend - she is definitely mine.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--your snowdrop is excellent. Color is probably not showing well but I can imagine. Love baby alpaca.


Thanks Tanya. The baby alpaca was nice to knit with. It did get a terrible "barf" knot in it though and it took me forever to work most of it out. I did finally have to cut one part out and reattach!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--have you found any problems in choosing acrylic yarns for your lace work? I think that is the real question.


No problems. The biggest problem is most of it has to be ordered as the only sport or finer yarn is baby yarn in pastel colors. I hate ordering and would rather support local business. Sometimes I use worsted and adjust the pattern and needle size.

It seems to me all Caron worsted weight yarn is a little lighter than other yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Melanie. 
We did go to the wine tasting place as well😄. Next week they I'll be having a tulip festival which should be fun to see.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

On the first day of spring I thought some of you would like to see nature's shout for joy. The hyacinths are budding and will bloom soon. So nice to see some color.

Daffodils east of the house have been in bloom 3 weeks or more. They are some Mom planted over 60 years ago. Those in the first picture are some I move a year or 2 ago. Didn't the fur kids pose nicely? Just had to capture them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No problems. The biggest problem is most of it has to be ordered as the only sport or finer yarn is baby yarn in pastel colors. I hate ordering and would rather support local business. Sometimes I use worsted and adjust the pattern and needle size.
> 
> It seems to me all Caron worsted weight yarn is a little lighter than other yarn.


Thanx Tricia--I suspected as much but you have done so much lace knitting in acrylic while I have done none. Caron is nice to work with. In the past I used a lot for my gb's infant sweaters and I used to love their colors. Not so great anymore since taken over by SpinRite. I used their sport weight and their worsted which, I agree, is a lighter wt, almost a DK. The other acrylic I used to use a lot was Bernat's Satin in a sport wt. Dont think they are doing the sport wt anymore and their great colors and choices have also been abridged. Caron's texture, tho, still seems to remain soft. I could see doing some lace in either of these acrylics if there was a need.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> On the first day of spring I thought some of you would like to see nature's shout for joy. The hyacinths are budding and will bloom soon. So nice to see some color.
> 
> Daffodils east of the house have been in bloom 3 weeks or more. They are some Mom planted over 60 years ago. Those in the first picture are some I move a year or 2 ago. Didn't the fur kids pose nicely? Just had to capture them.


OMG--real flowers! Can hardly believe they are here--somewheres. How wonderful for the spirit.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Tricia--I suspected as much but you have done so much lace knitting in acrylic while I have done none. Caron is nice to work with. In the past I used a lot for my gb's infant sweaters and I used to love their colors. Not so great anymore since taken over by SpinRite. I used their sport weight and their worsted which, I agree, is a lighter wt, almost a DK. The other acrylic I used to use a lot was Bernat's Satin in a sport wt. Dont think they are doing the sport wt anymore and their great colors and choices have also been abridged. Caron's texture, tho, still seems to remain soft. I could see doing some lace in either of these acrylics if there was a need.


I have and it works great. There is a color called Sticks and Stones that is rich. I almost made Shipwreck with it. There is another shades of reds (senior moment) that is nice too. Both are tonal color blends.

All my prayer shawls are acrylic. Mostly Red Heart because that is what is available locally. Just don't use the variegated for lace. It disguises the design. I use #10 or #11 US needles for lace, reduce the number of repeats and adjust stitch count for size. Sometimes I just quit when the size is right. That is why most of my prayer shawls are lap robes, triangles and stoles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have and it works great. There is a color called Sticks and Stones that is rich. I almost made Shipwreck with it. There is another shades of reds (senior moment) that is nice too. Both are tonal color blends.
> 
> All my prayer shawls are acrylic. Mostly Red Heart because that is what is available locally. Just don't use the variegated for lace. It disguises the design. I use #10 or #11 US needles for lace, reduce the number of repeats and adjust stitch count for size. Sometimes I just quit when the size is right. That is why most of my prayer shawls are lap robes, triangles and stoles.


And probably why you turn out so many projects so quickly. Wondered how you got such a production rate.

Are those colors Caron colors?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finished my double knitting hotpad. After finishing it, I saw two mistakes, one where I must have misread the pattern and got the colours mixed up and one where I forgot to move both strands of yarn to the working side. Overall I am quite happy with it, but want to maybe try something like a cowl before embarking on a hat. My 4 year old granddaughter saw it when I was knitting on it earlier this week I was babysitting and would like to have it, to play with it!

Here are pics of the two sides.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my double knitting hotpad. After finishing it, I saw two mistakes, one where I must have misread the pattern and got the colours mixed up and one where I forgot to move both strands of yarn to the working side. Overall I am quite happy with it, but want to maybe try something like a cowl before embarking on a hat. My 4 year old granddaughter saw it when I was knitting on it earlier this week I was babysitting and would like to have it, to play with it!
> 
> Here are pics of the two sides.
> 
> Sue


I think it looks great, Sue!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Also went to the Biltmore Estate and they have an exhibition of costumes seen on the Downton Abbey series. It was so interesting to see all the lace and bead work on the ladies dresses.


I bet it was amazing!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Sue. I love that!! Well done. I sure don't see any mistakes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, your Snowdrop is so beautiful!

Your daughter's shawl is wonderful, Linda!!!

Tricia, Spring flowers!!! Thank you!

Sue, your double knitting is great!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I have and it works great. There is a color called Sticks and Stones that is rich. I almost made Shipwreck with it. There is another shades of reds (senior moment) that is nice too. Both are tonal color blends.


You made me smile with this post, a colorway named senior moment


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the hot pad Sue. The color combo is nice.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I forgot to thank you for the pictures of spring!! Love the flowers and the furbabies.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finished my double knitting hotpad. ...


Hurray for you, Sue! Another technique under your belt. 
Great job!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a free pattern...maybe.

It says free until 5 pm EST , but I just tried and got it free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/girls-best-friend-7

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> And probably why you turn out so many projects so quickly. Wondered how you got such a production rate.
> 
> Are those colors Caron colors?


Yes. Close look at Sticks and Stones is charcoal with purple, brown and other colors blended so it looks like charcoal with black and browns to look like v a forest floor. The reds look like dark red, brick red and other reds blended.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This one is interesting, but there is no way I would pay that much for a pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly---papillon

This one is free:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madison-14
Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I finished my double knitting hotpad. After finishing it, I saw two mistakes, one where I must have misread the pattern and got the colours mixed up and one where I forgot to move both strands of yarn to the working side. Overall I am quite happy with it, but want to maybe try something like a cowl before embarking on a hat. My 4 year old granddaughter saw it when I was knitting on it earlier this week I was babysitting and would like to have it, to play with it!
> 
> Here are pics of the two sides.
> 
> Sue


That is great. Just what I am hoping to learn. Closing in on another wip. I will finish putting out hay just in time to start mowing and garden.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> You made me smile with this post, a colorway named senior moment


No, my senior moment isn't letting me recall the colorway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love Sticks and Stones. I made my brother a scarf with it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just couldn't resist. The red is called Sunset the gray is Sticks and stones
They both work up very pretty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely, Tricia.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the Winter Wonderland.
Sue


triciad19 said:


> Just couldn't resist. The red is called Sunset the gray is Sticks and stones
> They both work up very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finished my double knitting hotpad. After finishing it, I saw two mistakes, one where I must have misread the pattern and got the colours mixed up and one where I forgot to move both strands of yarn to the working side. Overall I am quite happy with it, but want to maybe try something like a cowl before embarking on a hat. My 4 year old granddaughter saw it when I was knitting on it earlier this week I was babysitting and would like to have it, to play with it!
> 
> Here are pics of the two sides.
> 
> Sue


Despite that I may see the mistake, one has to really have a critical eye to see it. I think it looks great and wouldn't worry about any little aberrations. As they say, 'you can't see it from the Brooklyn Bridge.'

Love the colors you used.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--great cowl pattern. Looks like a slip stitch technique. Saved
Love the 'swing' knit shawl but you are right--that price is way too steep for me, but it sure took a lot of work putting the pattern together and writing it up. Have to appreciate that work.

Tricia--great looking Caron colors. Love your scarf, too--it's coming along beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Winter Wonderland in progress ...


I love those colours.
Way to go! I have cast on the 2nd half but haven't gotten very far into it yet.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I love those colours.
> Way to go! I have cast on the 2nd half but haven't gotten very far into it yet.


Jane, I had a harder time starting the second half. I must have frogged 4-5 times. Not sure but I think I was trying to use the chart instead of the instructions. For me the charts are hard to read. I usually have to write the pattern out. Just opposite of everyone else. Maybe because I learned before charts were invented? Maybe the right brain-left brain communication. Maybe it will be better when I get new glasses in a couple of months - I hope!

Good luck. Hope to see yours soon.

I tried to add Snowdrop to the contest/drawing but couldn't. My eyes kept blurring and my brain wouldn't process the instructions. I did get a project page and picture on Ravelry along with another one on twice that I can't figure out how to delete.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the new patterns. The girl's best friend one is still free at 11 pm central time, just incase anyone is still interested. It could be a fun cowl to learn multiple colors on. 

Thanks for showing your scarf, Tricia! It really is looking good! The stripes are great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you seen this one? There is something about that crescent shape that sure does catch my attention. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renewal-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I tried to add Snowdrop to the contest/drawing but couldn't...


First, I think that you have to be a member of the group - so do that if you haven't already. Do that here:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kal-fanatics
This is the URL for the contest:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/kal-fanatics/3095066/101-125
Click on "reply to thread", then post a pic of your project with 1. Pattern Name; 2. Designers Name; and 3. Yarn Used and Yardage


> I can't figure out how to delete.


On your page of projects, underneath the icon for any given project, you should see a downward pointing triangle. Click on that & it will show the option to delete.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for all suggestions and help. The shawl will be for a very busy primary school teacher who loves scarves to use each day, and the one I had been considering is the Nurmilintu, but I wondered if in using synthetic it would lose it's openness, as I have never steam blocked before. Another pattern ( but not for Kathy) that has piqued interest is Vortex shawl done as a poncho. I live in a tropical beach city and our winters are not really all that cold, or so my family tell me, and ponchos and shawls are rarely seen ........ this doesn't stop wanting to make shawls and socks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"
> 
> Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


Stunning! I have about 8 rows left on mine :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> On the subject of synthetic shawls I will attach a picture of a shawl knitted by my daughter who cannot tolerate most wool blends. the yarn was 100% acrylic and to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully. The shawl is big because she wanted to be able to wrap it around herself and the baby in a carrier.


Beautiful. She did a lovely job :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tricia, those are great photos and a lovely sign of spring.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is brilliant. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I love both of those but the first is very pricey! I have put it in my favourites though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I love that one! I have saved it. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

OOPS! Double post


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is very effective, isn't it? Nice work, Sue.


britgirl said:


> I finished my double knitting hotpad. After finishing it, I saw two mistakes, one where I must have misread the pattern and got the colours mixed up and one where I forgot to move both strands of yarn to the working side. Overall I am quite happy with it, but want to maybe try something like a cowl before embarking on a hat. My 4 year old granddaughter saw it when I was knitting on it earlier this week I was babysitting and would like to have it, to play with it!
> 
> Here are pics of the two sides.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have you seen this one? There is something about that crescent shape that sure does catch my attention. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renewal-2


That is pretty. It reminds me of one of Dee's shawls - was it called "Jimi"? One that decided I didn't have time to knit, although I like it very much.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Linda your daughter shawl is beautiful I love the color.

sisu, you did a great job on your snow drop.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, lovely Snowdrop, I love the pale blue. Mine is now blocked and I will take a picture In daylight today. 

Linda, I love that shawl your daughter made. Stunning! I have favorited that pattern in Ravelry. 

I have also saved some of the patterns posted since I was last online. 

Sue, I certInly don't see any mistakes on that potholder. Excellent job! 

Caryn, your WinterWonderland is looking good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for your kind words for my snowdrop! Chris, Tricia is the person who gets the credit for that lovely winter wonderland scarf. 

Sue, I do like that double knit effect! You did a wonderful job with that technique. You probably already said, but did you do it with wool or cotton?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words for my snowdrop! Chris, Tricia is the person who gets the credit for that lovely winter wonderland scarf.
> 
> Sue, I do like that double knit effect! You did a wonderful job with that technique. You probably already said, but did you do it with wool or cotton?


Oops, sorry about that. I knew it was Tricia but must have been looking at what I previously wrote and just copied your name. 
Well Caryn it does sound like you are learning to enjoy your new surroundings already. Do you think you have any Redbud trees on your property? They are my favorite.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely, lovely links posted. Some I have already in my library on Ravelry. Some I passed on, cause I will not live to be 110yrs old. 

Starting to get a sore throat. Not good. Gotta go drink my honey, vinegar, lemon tea-quick!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, I had a harder time starting the second half. I must have frogged 4-5 times. Not sure but I think I was trying to use the chart instead of the instructions. For me the charts are hard to read. I usually have to write the pattern out. Just opposite of everyone else. Maybe because I learned before charts were invented? Maybe the right brain-left brain communication. Maybe it will be better when I get new glasses in a couple of months - I hope!
> 
> Good luck. Hope to see yours soon.
> 
> I tried to add Snowdrop to the contest/drawing but couldn't. My eyes kept blurring and my brain wouldn't process the instructions. I did get a project page and picture on Ravelry along with another one on twice that I can't figure out how to delete.


It is not just you. I still can't figure Ravelry out and even when I 'get it,' I really don't and the next time it is the same brain fog all over again. Have been trying to post something on someone else's project page and cannot do it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Starting to get a sore throat. Not good. Gotta go drink my honey, vinegar, lemon tea-quick!!


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

shirley m said:


> Thank you for all suggestions and help. The shawl will be for a very busy primary school teacher who loves scarves to use each day, and the one I had been considering is the Nurmilintu, but I wondered if in using synthetic it would lose it's openness, as I have never steam blocked before. Another pattern ( but not for Kathy) that has piqued interest is Vortex shawl done as a poncho. I live in a tropical beach city and our winters are not really all that cold, or so my family tell me, and ponchos and shawls are rarely seen ........ this doesn't stop wanting to make shawls and socks!!!!!!!!!!


I made DFL's Winter's Mirage shawl out of acrylic, sport weight maybe. It was ok until I steam blocked it. I pinned it like you would for wet blocking (shawl was dry) and used the hand steamer attachment from my floor steamer and it worked great! You can see the lace pattern now. I left the shawl pinned until it cooled and dried. A suggestion if you are concerned would be to make a swatch in a lace pattern and steam it. If you use your iron remember not to touch the yarn with the iron (unless you want to flatten it). Good luck!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Thank you for all suggestions and help. The shawl will be for a very busy primary school teacher who loves scarves to use each day, and the one I had been considering is the Nurmilintu, but I wondered if in using synthetic it would lose it's openness, as I have never steam blocked before. Another pattern ( but not for Kathy) that has piqued interest is Vortex shawl done as a poncho. I live in a tropical beach city and our winters are not really all that cold, or so my family tell me, and ponchos and shawls are rarely seen ........ this doesn't stop wanting to make shawls and socks!!!!!!!!!!


I would think the cotton and bamboo blends would be nice in your climate. Or anything with merino or silk added to the cotton or bamboo. There are lots of great yarns that you can use for yourself. Given your love for doing shawls and ponchos there are some gorgeous very lacy ones available. I love many of the toppers which are poncho-like and can be made with poncho roominess. I would want to make a few different ones with varying levels of openness in the fabric and working in the lacy and finger wt yarns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--Like that Renewal scarf very much. Nice combo of solid and lace fabric and a good size. Saved it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Do you think you have any Redbud trees on your property? They are my favorite.


I have seen the redbuds, but none on my property. They are very pretty spring flowering tree. I also love the dogwoods.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Starting to get a sore throat. Not good. Gotta go drink my honey, vinegar, lemon tea-quick!!


Hope it helps and that you feel better soon. Gargling with salt water and hydrogen peroxide always helps me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope computer issues are resolved,soon. Toni that pinched nerve sounds painful.


I hope they are resolved soon too. I hope your DH feels better soon Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/lopi-einband-yarn/9870 This might be posted already, but Craftsy is having a sale on this Icelandic fingering wool. It seems like it might be a good price and lots of pretty colors to choose from.
> 
> Thanks for all of the well wishes for DH. He has done the chiropractor and acupuncture and has choosen to supplement with an anti-inflammatory medicine. He seems better already today and did not have to sleep on the recliner last night. Huge progress!


I'm happy that your hubby is feeling better, let's hope it continues this way. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures of my capelet shoulder shawl


Looking gorgeous Bev.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - then have a look at these!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Sylvie%20Beez&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs
> Sylvie Beez now has her own folder on my computer. Some of these designs are like they are drawn onto the shawl.
> 
> ETA: Downfalls: you have to figure out about stitch counts & yardage in most cases, it seems, & you need to remember to download the German file which contains the legend.


I love them Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"
> 
> Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


It's beautiful Caryn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> On the subject of synthetic shawls I will attach a picture of a shawl knitted by my daughter who cannot tolerate most wool blends. the yarn was 100% acrylic and to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully. The shawl is big because she wanted to be able to wrap it around herself and the baby in a carrier.


It's beautiful Linda and I love the colour.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> On the first day of spring I thought some of you would like to see nature's shout for joy. The hyacinths are budding and will bloom soon. So nice to see some color.
> 
> Daffodils east of the house have been in bloom 3 weeks or more. They are some Mom planted over 60 years ago. Those in the first picture are some I move a year or 2 ago. Didn't the fur kids pose nicely? Just had to capture them.


Beautiful and the fur kids are gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> On the first day of spring I thought some of you would like to see nature's shout for joy. The hyacinths are budding and will bloom soon. So nice to see some color.
> 
> Daffodils east of the house have been in bloom 3 weeks or more. They are some Mom planted over 60 years ago. Those in the first picture are some I move a year or 2 ago. Didn't the fur kids pose nicely? Just had to capture them.


Beautiful and the fur kids are gorgeous. 💞 oops double post😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I finished my double knitting hotpad. After finishing it, I saw two mistakes, one where I must have misread the pattern and got the colours mixed up and one where I forgot to move both strands of yarn to the working side. Overall I am quite happy with it, but want to maybe try something like a cowl before embarking on a hat. My 4 year old granddaughter saw it when I was knitting on it earlier this week I was babysitting and would like to have it, to play with it!
> 
> Here are pics of the two sides.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Just couldn't resist. The red is called Sunset the gray is Sticks and stones
> They both work up very pretty.


Lovely Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely, lovely links posted. Some I have already in my library on Ravelry. Some I passed on, cause I will not live to be 110yrs old.
> 
> Starting to get a sore throat. Not good. Gotta go drink my honey, vinegar, lemon tea-quick!!


Hope you feel better soon Bev. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, your daughter's shawl is beautiful.
Sue


linda09 said:


> On the subject of synthetic shawls I will attach a picture of a shawl knitted by my daughter who cannot tolerate most wool blends. the yarn was 100% acrylic and to "block" she washed it on a gentle cycle in the machine and then threw it in the dryer. It opened out beautifully. The shawl is big because she wanted to be able to wrap it around herself and the baby in a carrier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, the tulip festival sounds like fun.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks Melanie.
> We did go to the wine tasting place as well😄. Next week they I'll be having a tulip festival which should be fun to see.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. It was interesting to try it. I need to keep at it. I did order a yarn strand guide last night, since I was finding it hard to keep the strands from twisting. I was trying to do a way that my book suggested, but couldn't get the hang of it, so am hoping this might help.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I think it looks great, Sue!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh I see what Bev was talking about!!  ok I'm on page 71 so bare with me.. dyslexia is in high gear this morning so typing includes the delete button as much as it does the space bar LOL

Bev that sounds amazing!! I want to go to the next one  I could really use a retreat like that!!

Caryn that is very pretty.. I love that blue.. it is really becoming a hot color this year...  And how much fun is it finding new plants after the winter.. and your new home will have some amazing surprises.. I am still finding some and this will be our 3rd spring  I love it.. and getting to know your town! all the attractions are just down right exciting.. We have been going up and down the coast here for almost 30 years and we are still learning all the great attractions the Oregon Coast has.. we love going to the events.. I bet that exhibit was wonderful.. 

Linda that is really nice.. and nice and big.. I it is good to know that it held its block even after going through the wash  such a beautiful pattern too... 
Thats so cute what your daughter said... my son will say things about how old we are and how he has to have a good job because he will be taking care of us when we get older...  some days I wish he would just move in and get started...LOL 

Tricia I love the flowers.. and Daisy and Abner are adorable... our spring came in with a bang!! steady rain all night long for the last 2 nights.. the days have been nice though... 

Sue I love that.. you know I still haven't gotten my pattern pulled out.. LOL I don't see any mistakes.. so they must be minor and the technique must be a little forgiving  

I worked on my MV yesterday.. it is amazing how doing the crab stitch (I did it wrong but it looks good ) pulled in those arm holes.. I will block it today and weave in ends..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--hope you feel better Change of seasons always challenges our immune system. Good time to eat more greens and Vit D3 and Vit C.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Well they weren't glaring ones. Those got frogged on my first attempt. Having tried it I would definitely like to keep at it so I,become quite comfortable with it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Sue. I love that!! Well done. I sure don't see any mistakes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope it helps and that you feel better soon. Gargling with salt water and hydrogen peroxide always helps me.


I would add garlic to that mix, too. Very antiviral and antibacterial.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni, I was quite happy with how it turned out and definitely want to try something else. I can see how lovely and warm it would be for a hat or scarf, but I can't imagine I would ever have the patience to knit socks or mittens/gloves.

Sue


TLL said:


> Caryn, your Snowdrop is so beautiful!
> 
> Sue, your double knitting is great!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have saved this one. I do,like the look of it.

Sue


TLL said:


> Have you seen this one? There is something about that crescent shape that sure does catch my attention. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renewal-2


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I did enjoy trying it as something different.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, that is brilliant. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. I didn't really notice then until I was about finished. figured it was a learning piece. At least I know what to look out for. The more I practise, the better I should get and the easier it will be.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Caryn, lovely Snowdrop, I love the pale blue. Mine is now blocked and I will take a picture In daylight today.
> 
> Linda, I love that shawl your daughter made. Stunning! I have favorited that pattern in Ravelry.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni, I was quite happy with how it turned out and definitely want to try something else. I can see how lovely and warm it would be for. Hat or scarf, but I can't imagine I would ever have the patience to knit socks or mittens/gloves.
> 
> Sue


Gee Sue--I so admire your knitting skills with intricate lace and larger projects which you turn out almost without thinking it seems. It seems that mittens or socks would be a no brainer for you. It is all about mindset. I think about all the people who are so intimidated by lace which still seems way more complicated to do than hats, gloves, mitts, and even socks. What gives you the willies about doing these other projects?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I use Caron Simply Soft.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks to all for your kind words for my snowdrop! Chris, Tricia is the person who gets the credit for that lovely winter wonderland scarf.
> 
> Sue, I do like that double knit effect! You did a wonderful job with that technique. You probably already said, but did you do it with wool or cotton?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I feel a little better after this attempt. I am paying a lot more attention after all the mistakes that I had to frog originally.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I love that.. you know I still haven't gotten my pattern pulled out.. LOL I don't see any mistakes.. so they must be minor and the technique must be a little forgiving
> 
> I worked on my MV yesterday.. it is amazing how doing the crab stitch (I did it wrong but it looks good ) pulled in those arm holes.. I will block it today and weave in ends..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the patterns.. Papillon (sp) is stunning.. pricey though... the others are beautiful too 

Bev I hope your sore throat is just a dry one that will not turn into you getting sick .. your tea sound like just the ticket!!

Shirley M.. a pop of color is great in any climate.. if you like you could do some of those 'Kerchief' style shawls or some nice lacy scarfs in bold colors!! so much fun.. 

I haven't done gloves yet but all those Norwegian patterns call to me.. I can see a whole stack of them  our mornings are quite cold most of the time... the damp air really seeps into your bones.. but as soon as the sun gets up there it turns nice. 

Like I said I will be blocking my MV today.. I will be working on my scarf. I am thinking of changing to another lace pattern and mixing it up a bit.. the leaves are not showing too well.. I love the trellis look so some of the more dense parts of the yarn might like that stitch better.. since the yarn changes every so many inches of worked yarn then I can change the lace pattern too.. .. 

the rain held off long enough for the guys to finish the golf tournament.. they came in last place!! and one of the guys won a free sweatshirt from my new place of work..  my friend said she would be in while I was working .. we had a great time going to estate sales and garage sales and second hand stores while the guys played golf.. and then we went and picked the guy's up.. I only bought 1 blouse..for .50 cents .. gotta love that.. 

I am pretty sure today will be a kick back day!! have a wonderful Sunday all...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not the mittens or socks, per se, but doing them with the double knitting. Who knows maybe I will give it a try once I am really comfortable with the double knitting. I do knit socks, in fact I should really cast on another pair as they are a nice easy project to do and take with for in the car, at an appointment etc, as they don't take a lot of concentration. I should just take the time to cast on a pair and do the first couple of rows then it will be easy just to pick up whenever.

Sue

quote=tamarque]Gee Sue--I so admire your knitting skills with intricate lace and larger projects which you turn out almost without thinking it seems. It seems that mittens or socks would be a no brainer for you. It is all about mindset. I think about all the people who are so intimidated by lace which still seems way more complicated to do than hats, gloves, mitts, and even socks. What gives you the willies about doing these other projects?[/quote]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I would add garlic to that mix, too. Very antiviral and antibacterial.


I have started putting very thin slices of garlic on my garlic bread.. a little bit of olive oil and few micro thin slices of garlic the warmed through is so delicious.. so much better than the old way of chopping the garlic and mixing it with butter... and just as tasty... My blood likes to clot so I have been eating raw garlic for a long time.. it keeps my blood healthy . I need it too because I eat salads all the time... and that is not good for my clotting but its good for everything else.. I just lay low with the spinach and Kale.. they are there but not as much as I would love to have..  its all a balancing act..LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Roni, I found this pattern in the April KALs on Ravelry. I would love to knit something like this some time. I already want to do three or four shawl MKALs next month, probably a little ambitious, but they all sounded interesting, so I can't see how I would fit this in too, but at least it is a free pattern. She makes it sound so easy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baltic-mitten
Sue


Ronie said:


> I love the patterns.. Papillon (sp) is stunning.. pricey though... the others are beautiful too
> 
> I haven't done gloves yet but all those Norwegian patterns call to me.. I can see a whole stack of them. .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Roni, I found this pattern in the April KALs on Ravelry. I would love to knit something like this some time. I already want to do three or four shawl MKALs next month, probably a little ambitious, but they all sounded interesting, so I can't see how I would fit this in too, but at least it is a free pattern. She makes it sound so easy!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baltic-mitten
> Sue


That is ambitious!! but these are beautiful.. and in a worsted weight they are going to be very warm!! I think these would make a great stash buster and break in some new DPN's.. I haven't done much with them! Thanks for the pattern  I can see matching socks too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

shirley m said:


> ...I wondered if in using synthetic it would lose it's openness...


No - just stretch it until it screams. It will be fine.
I just posted this in another thread:
"Fellow KPer AlderRose uses Acrylic frequently & has given great advice on how to approach it. She recommends laying a wet cloth on the piece & gently touching (not pressing) the iron to it, resoaking the cloth & moving it to treat the entire surface. As Ronie says, you cannot let the iron touch your knitting. 
If you feel that you were too gentle the first time around, you can do it again. You can block bigger but not smaller, though."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Have been trying to post something on someone else's project page and cannot do it.


Only the person who creates the page can post on it.
You can make a link from your page to the designer's page, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have seen this knit up before, but apparently this is a new release. A blurb from the "designer":


> This pattern is an adaptation of a tablecloth design by Herbert Niebling. It was originally published in 1952 in Frau und Mutter Verlag Wien, Kunstricken, and the original pamphlet is out of print. I have charted it with my adaptations, and in color, to make the pattern a large circular shawl.


Fuschia Flowers by Beadsnknits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuschia-flowers


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Aren't these cute? Great for using up scraps.
Owl Key Chain Pattern by Yarn Artists
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-key-chain-pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh that Fuschia Flowers shawl is stunning... I would love to break it down and find those flowers.. .. the pattern looks very complicated but it is just one stitch at a time...there isn't written directions to compare with so a person will need to be on their toes.. I hope that it works up good.. What a perfect one for doubled up crochet cotton.. I have some that doesn't have the coating that some have.. all brand new waiting for a fun project.. 

I have the owl pattern.. I thought they were so cute!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have seen this knit up before, but apparently this is a new release. A blurb from the "designer":
> 
> Fuschia Flowers by Beadsnknits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuschia-flowers


Gorgeous! Definitely in my library now. (And the owls)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's not the mittens or socks, per se, but doing them with the double knitting. Who knows maybe I will give it a try once I am really comfortable with the double knitting. I do knit socks, in fact I should really cast on another pair as they are a nice easy project to do and take with for in the car, at an appointment etc, as they don't take a lot of concentration. I should just take the time to cast on a pair and do the first couple of rows then it will be easy just to pick up whenever.
> 
> Sue
> 
> quote=tamarque]Gee Sue--I so admire your knitting skills with intricate lace and larger projects which you turn out almost without thinking it seems. It seems that mittens or socks would be a no brainer for you. It is all about mindset. I think about all the people who are so intimidated by lace which still seems way more complicated to do than hats, gloves, mitts, and even socks. What gives you the willies about doing these other projects?


[/quote]

I am sorry; guess I misunderstood. I even found someone online who did entrelac double knitting yesterday but it was a real challenge she wrote.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have started putting very thin slices of garlic on my garlic bread.. a little bit of olive oil and few micro thin slices of garlic the warmed through is so delicious.. so much better than the old way of chopping the garlic and mixing it with butter... and just as tasty... My blood likes to clot so I have been eating raw garlic for a long time.. it keeps my blood healthy . I need it too because I eat salads all the time... and that is not good for my clotting but its good for everything else.. I just lay low with the spinach and Kale.. they are there but not as much as I would love to have..  its all a balancing act..LOL


In the summer I love doing very thin garlic slices on bread with tomatoes, cheese, etc. Fresh garlic is soooo hot that raw eating has to be done in tiny doses. Garlic is pretty much a universal panacea. It grows almost throughout the world and is used for cooking and medicine everywhere. I personally believe during the Bubonic plague people who wore these herbal amulets around their neck used the sweet smelling herbs to mask the garlic smell and the garlic was used to disinfect the air they were breathing--particularly those who went around picking up the deceased bodies.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a question regarding acrylic. Below is. Picture of yarn I bought over a year ago. I was going to use it as some point for a lace weight stole or shawl, but when I got it out I see that it is wound as 2 separate 2 ply strands next to each other. Have you ever seen this before? Do I use them together? It seems that if I want to use only 1 strand that will be a project to attempt to unwind and rewind. Ughhhh.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> In the summer I love doing very thin garlic slices on bread with tomatoes, cheese, etc. Fresh garlic is soooo hot that raw eating has to be done in tiny doses. Garlic is pretty much a universal panacea. It grows almost throughout the world and is used for cooking and medicine everywhere. I personally believe during the Bubonic plague people who wore these herbal amulets around their neck used the sweet smelling herbs to mask the garlic smell and the garlic was used to disinfect the air they were breathing--particularly those who went around picking up the deceased bodies.


I read something recently that said that thieves during the time of the plague would use frankincense and myrrh to protect against contracting disease. I'm not sure if used as amulet or directly on the skin.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> In the summer I love doing very thin garlic slices on bread with tomatoes, cheese, etc. Fresh garlic is soooo hot that raw eating has to be done in tiny doses. Garlic is pretty much a universal panacea. It grows almost throughout the world and is used for cooking and medicine everywhere. I personally believe during the Bubonic plague people who wore these herbal amulets around their neck used the sweet smelling herbs to mask the garlic smell and the garlic was used to disinfect the air they were breathing--particularly those who went around picking up the deceased bodies.


Gilroy California grows garlic! the whole town smells of garlic.  they must be very healthy there..LOL No matter where you are in that area we all knew the garlic was ready or being harvested because of the heavy smell of garlic.. its actually not offensive but very pungent!

This would be a fun event to attend!! there really wasn't this much going on when I lived in the area... 
http://gilroygarlicfestival.com/photo-center/
Plus this gives us dreams of summer


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--those Baltic Mittens look great. Saved that pattern for an ambitious moment.

Jane--see, I can't even keep the right language for Ravelty in my head! thanx

The Fuscia Flowers looks beautiful but a big challenge. And, yes, the owl key chain is very cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have learnt such a great deal this week. Thank you Bev for being a wonderful host and to all that have posted.
The new thread can be found here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html#7063722


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have seen this knit up before, but apparently this is a new release. A blurb from the "designer":
> 
> Fuschia Flowers by Beadsnknits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuschia-flowers


Hello all.... Okay, this one is wonderful. I am really a Niebling fan. I am going to work on deciphering this one. I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching. Of course, I am a color girl, so the pattern seems like it is do-able.

Is anyone else interested?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Gorgeous! Definitely in my library now. (And the owls)


Me, too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris this is what I see on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/kartopu-kristal

it doesn't look like it is two strands. I would start to wind it up and see if one is actually coming from the middle. That is strange and I have never seen it before... after studying your skein it does look like it is double strands all the way through... if you had a helper and 2 ball winders you could separate it .. other wise I think I would just knit it like that.. it sure is strange... but a very pretty white.. almost sparkly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all.... Okay, this one is wonderful. I am really a Niebling fan. I am going to work on deciphering this one. I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching. Of course, I am a color girl, so the pattern seems like it is do-able.
> 
> Is anyone else interested?


I am!!! good to see you.... I have so much cotton thread I need to use it up...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Have you ever seen this before?...


I have a yarn just like it - also called Kristal but with an Ice Yarns label on it. I took it out to start knitting something & discovered the double strand & put it away. I had been going to ask about it, as well. I'd rather only knit with one strand but don't relish the idea of separating them.
Perhaps I should send it to kaixixang to separate for me. ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Bev thank you so much for a great 2 weeks... I have a nice folder of great tips!! 

I'll see you all in Norma's Lace Party


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, thank you Bev. It was a great topic and we all learn/shared so much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I would love to do a project like the Fuscia Flowers as DFL suggests, but I am too obsessive and once I started nothing else would get done in my life. And I have way too much on my plate now. Cannot even figure out a small project to work on with all my brain overload going on now. But would love to watch such a project unfold here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... Thank you Bev for being a wonderful host and to all that have posted....


Thank you from me, too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching...Is anyone else interested?


Definitely! Although I love the full circle, I would rather do the half circle. Looking forward to whatever you have to share on it. Are you thinking of hosting for this?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have learnt such a great deal this week. Thank you Bev for being a wonderful host and to all that have posted.
> The new thread can be found here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html#7063722


Yes, thank you, Bev, for a great two weeks!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all.... Okay, this one is wonderful. I am really a Niebling fan. I am going to work on deciphering this one. I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching. Of course, I am a color girl, so the pattern seems like it is do-able.
> 
> Is anyone else interested?


Absolutely, -00% interested in whatever you come up with. 💖💗💕💜🌟
ETA - I do mean 100% interested. Darn small keypads.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I might be.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Hello all.... Okay, this one is wonderful. I am really a Niebling fan. I am going to work on deciphering this one. I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching. Of course, I am a color girl, so the pattern seems like it is do-able.
> 
> Is anyone else interested?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Bev, for being a wonderful host these past two weeks.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have a yarn just like it - also called Kristal but with an Ice Yarns label on it. I took it out to start knitting something & discovered the double strand & put it away. I had been going to ask about it, as well. I'd rather only knit with one strand but don't relish the idea of separating them.
> Perhaps I should send it to kaixixang to separate for me. ;-)


Oh good, so I'm not crazy. It probably made by the same company the makes for Ice Yarns. It is definitely made in Turkey. I got this at the one LYS that went out of business last year. Kaixixang does not seem to have any problems with separating yarn. LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, thanks for hosting. 
Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. &#128516;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, thanks for hosting.
> Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. 😄


Looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, thanks for hosting.
> Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. 😄


It's beautiful,Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And thanks Bev, for an interesting two weeks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, thanks for hosting.
> Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. 😄


 Looks great Chris!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...my finished Snowdrop. ..


Gorgeous!! Now I need to do a white one!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love Fuschia Flowers. When I can no longer be enabled to knit more shawls (yarn costs and all my friends have about 3), I will knit doilies.  Those owl key chains are adorable. 

Ronie, that garlic festival looks like fun!! I want to wear staw hats and sunglasses, warm sunny afternoons and cool shade. I know I will have to wait, but I still want it.  Ronie, you can come along on the next ladies retreat I go to, I promise.

It sure would be fun, DFL, to watch that pattern come to life.

Chris, your Snowdrop is beautiful!

You are all welcome. I had fun too. See you at Norma's party.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is stunning. I haven't knitted a full circle - but have done some which start with a circle before developing into wings. Might be interesting to do.


jscaplen said:


> I have seen this knit up before, but apparently this is a new release. A blurb from the "designer":
> 
> Fuschia Flowers by Beadsnknits
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fuschia-flowers


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for a very interesting 2 weeks, Bev.

Love that white Snowdrop.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A beautiful Snowdrop, Chris. I am going to block mine this evening.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris your snow drop is stunning.. I'm glad I came back in... I thought all the posts was just me..LOL I posted several in a row.. of course we were all in here at the same time so it didn't look like it.. .. I am with you Jane.. I think a nice cotton one in white or pale blue would be stunning...

Ok Bev.. just let me know... LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok Bev.. just let me know... LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm happy that your hubby is feeling better, let's hope it continues this way. 💞


Thank you, Ros! It is good to hear from you!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all.... Okay, this one is wonderful. I am really a Niebling fan. I am going to work on deciphering this one. I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching. Of course, I am a color girl, so the pattern seems like it is do-able.
> 
> Is anyone else interested?


I'm interested.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> No - just stretch it until it screams. It will be fine.


*LOL!!! I LOVE IT!!!* You have such a way with words! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn - a tulip festival at Biltmore sounds amazing! I lived for a short time in Albany NY and my best memories were of the tulips in spring. They were everywhere.

Thanks for clearing up the mitten confusion Sue  I too was surprised that you would have trepidation with any knitting project. Someone posted some slippers a while back that were done with double knitting. I bet you would make a fantastic pair if you were so inclined. 

Jane, you are such an enabler, lol. I love that Fuschia Flowers pattern. And I want it in that same color.  Now just to get the time and skills... DFL if you figure out the math for a semi-circular, what am I saying, of course you can figure out the math, I have some really soft crochet thread that is looking for a project. I'll join in. I think we have a few that might just do a smaller version of the full circle for the growing doily collections.

Your Snowdrop is beautiful Chris. Looks great in that soft white.

LOL Jane - your comment about sending yarn to KX to separate made me laugh. She has way more patience than me. And I have done some tedious work. Making bead fringe comes to mind.

Hope all have a great Sunday (or Monday as per your location relative to the date line) and will see you in the next Lace Party.

Melanie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, thanks for hosting.
> Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. 😄


Looks great.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all.... Okay, this one is wonderful. I am really a Niebling fan. I am going to work on deciphering this one. I think it can be done as a semi- circular but I have to do some swatching. Of course, I am a color girl, so the pattern seems like it is do-able.
> 
> Is anyone else interested?


yes, for the half circle, DFL! So good to see you posting.

Thanks, Bev, for being the current hostess. Lots of interesting links. I wish we could bookmark certain places in the threads

Such beautiful FOs this past two weeks. Just fabulous work with lovely stitching, way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Unfortunately when you are pages and pages behind it does not flow well to comment on those entries. So thanks to all for the contributions


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful Snowdrop, Chris!!! I really like it in white (and all of the other colors!  )

Thank you for an educational and fun two weeks, Bev!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't begin to remember all that I saw and read. 
The owl key rings are cute.
Love the fuchsia flower shawl
Chris, lovely Snowdrop. 
Bev, thanks for two great weeks of tips and information.
Jane thanks for the information on the contest/drawing. I'll try again, later.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words on my Snowdrop. Now to block the alpine scarf/stole.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are welcome all. You all make it fun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh I had to go an make sure it is in my library... I want to play with everything now...  I have been working on the double knitting!! it is going to take a few try's to get it right.. I know once I get the rhythm and sequence in my head I will be ok... I got so lost towards the end of the pot holder LOL so its to the frog pond


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you to you all for the blocking info , this is what I needed to go ahead. Funny, when I steam blocked the first time I was so excited, Ian thought I was nuts, but I wanted to see what I could do. Dee told me to go for and try again if I was not happy ... this time I have been worrying( been playing with a scarf). Thanks a lot. Now I need some help on choosing some Knitpicks wool.... $60 dollars gives me free shipping to Australia!!!!!!!!!!Just reading on Australian Knitters on Ravelry delivery arrived in 14 days happy days!!!!!!!!!!


jscaplen said:


> No - just stretch it until it screams. It will be fine.
> I just posted this in another thread:
> "Fellow KPer AlderRose uses Acrylic frequently & has given great advice on how to approach it. She recommends laying a wet cloth on the piece & gently touching (not pressing) the iron to it, resoaking the cloth & moving it to treat the entire surface. As Ronie says, you cannot let the iron touch your knitting.
> If you feel that you were too gentle the first time around, you can do it again. You can block bigger but not smaller, though."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Thank you to you all for the blocking info , this is what I needed to go ahead. Funny, when I steam blocked the first time I was so excited, Ian thought I was nuts, but I wanted to see what I could do. Dee told me to go for and try again if I was not happy ... this time I have been worrying( been playing with a scarf). Thanks a lot. Now I need some help on choosing some Knitpicks wool.... $60 dollars gives me free shipping to Australia!!!!!!!!!!Just reading on Australian Knitters on Ravelry delivery arrived in 14 days happy days!!!!!!!!!!


Oh that is a lot of yarn!!! YAY!! at least then you won't have to buy more for awhile..  I have a lot of Pallete.. I want to dig into.. I just need the perfect pattern for the yarn I have..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, thanks for hosting.
> Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. 😄


It's beautiful Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! It is good to hear from you!!!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

YES! But remember we are supposed to be coming into winter here. Trouble is ..... cyclone season only started when it supposed to be finished. Happy days indeed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Bev for hosting, it's been great. So many great links from everyone. &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are welcome, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> You are welcome, Ros.


Thanks Bev. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, your snowdrop is so pretty and perfect in that white. And I like the size if it as well!

Bev, thanks so much for your hosting and all the great tips shared these 2 weeks. 

I do love those fuscia flowers and would definitely be interested DFL.

Now to go back and find the new link&#128516;


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Chris, your snowdrop is so pretty and perfect in that white. And I like the size if it as well!
> 
> Bev, thanks so much for your hosting and all the great tips shared these 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn, I really like it and may have to make another one or 2 before Xmas.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Yay! I caught up on all the reading. Forgive me if I don't comment individually but there has been so much going on with you all - bike rides (well done); new jobs (congrats); problems with household appliances ( :thumbdown: ); health blips (hope you are feeling better and get appropriate treatment); tons and tons of useful links and patterns; and of course, beautiful finished shawls. It almost feels like I caught up on a soap opera - but far more interesting.
> I hope this is now the correct place to post pics of my little cotton Snowdrop (9.5" x 51"). I would normally prefer wider and longer but wanted to use up this yarn. It actually makes a nice little neck warmer for a cool British summer day and I think will probably be claimed by my mothet-in-law.


Very pretty and love your blue.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Ronie said:


> LOL Toni that would be my idea of a great way to spend it.. but I am sure hubby will have different ideas..
> 
> Thanks Tanya... it was fun to do..
> 
> ...


I too love the color and the knitting is perfect.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

sisu said:


> Also finally finished my snowdrop. I did it in baby lace alpaca yarn on size US 4 needles. It is a very light blue - powder blue- color. It is about 15" by 55"
> 
> Now to get to this months portion of the Mkal beaded lace scarf!


This is just way to pretty. Love it.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, thanks for hosting.
> Before I move on to Norma's page I will post my finished Snowdrop. Worked using only 2 repeats. It blocked so nice. 😄


Another beauty!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

craftyone51 said:


> Another beauty!!!


Thanks


----------

